# Falcon genealogy/family tree



## Museum of Zero Tolerance

In 1972, I purchased a newly restored and painted, what was thought to be a, 
Falcon San Remo true-10 speed from Bicycleville in Santa Monica; it was an 
abandoned child: the owner had placed a $155 deposit (in 1972 dollars); and,
he never returned.
The Bicycleville shoppe owner said that for $80 (in 1972 dollars) the newly 
restored and bright red painted Falcon would be mine. And, it was/is.
I have contacted Falcon Cycles in England seeking the year the bike was 
manufactured and any other data they may have on it. The serial # appears
to be: K24263.
The down side is that the Falcon Cycles company may have been sold a few times 
since 1978 when I once had meetings with Ernie Clements who owned Falcon Cycles 
at the time.
In 1985, I had the bike again restored and repainted (blue).
I understand that Falcon manufactured Eddie M.'s bikes he road in the TdF
and throughout Europe.
Today, Falcon may only manufacture more recreationally-friendly cycles.
Any ideas on how I may find my Falcon's real mama and papa and 
their mama's and papa's.


----------



## wim

> _I understand that Falcon manufactured Eddie M.'s bikes he road in the TdF
> and throughout Europe._


You might be going down a wrong path in your quest. As far as I know, Eddy Merckx never rode a Falcon bike in competition. For a short time before he started his own factory, Eddy Merckx had his name put on relatively cheap, entry-level "sport" bikes made by Falcon. From 20 feet away, they did look like one of Eddy's competiton bike, but these Falcon-Merckx bikes were never more than decent bikes to knock around the neighborhood on.

Google "Coventry Eagle". I think that brand became part of Falcon, so a google search on that brand may determine if Coventry Eagle was Falcon's papa or not.


----------



## Museum of Zero Tolerance

*That makes more sense*



wim said:


> You might be going down a wrong path in your quest: Eddy Merckx never rode a Falcon bike in competition. For a short time before he started his own factory, Eddy Merckx had his name put on relatively cheap, entry-level "sport" bikes made by Falcon. From 20 feet away, they did look like one Eddy's competiton bike, but these Falcon-Merckx bikes were never more than decent bikes to knock around the neighborhood on.


Maybe in small print at the bottom of the ad it inferred: 
"Celebrity Voice Impersonated."
Merckx probably did license Falcon to use his name, only. 
Who did build Eddy's machines?
Thanks...


----------



## wim

> _Who did build Eddy's machines?_


I know of two: Ugo DeRosa and Ernesto Colnago. There may have been others.


----------



## ScottInCincinnati

I have a Falcon-Merckx from the early 70's. It seems to be quite a bit above what I think of when I think "neighborhood bike". Nice lugs, cool fork crown, etc. It had some Campy stuff on it, Gran Sport I think. Admittedly not nearly as cool as a Merckx 'nago or whatever, but still pretty sweet. Oh yeah, it's Molteni orange!


----------



## wim

> _It seems to be quite a bit above what I think of when I think "neighborhood bike"_


Yes, perhaps "neighborhood" was a poor choice of words. I live in the country and my "neighborhood" is the entire county, so I was thinking more of a bike for daily 20 - 30 mile rides and longer rides on the week-end, as opposed to a pure competiton bike.

I rode a Falcon-Merckx for about a year - also Molteni orange. Perhaps they all came in that color? I bought the bike in a yard sale for very little money. Although the paint was fading and there was some rust, the picture of Eddy on the head tube looked like new. I gave the Falcon-Merckx to some poor soul who was going to attempt a MS 150 ride and didn't have a bike. Last I heard he made the ride, but gave up cycling shortly thereafter.

BTW, I remembered another builder of Eddy's competition bikes: Faliero Masi. How could I have forgotten Masi?


----------



## Richard

Unfortunately, Falcon is decidedly not what they used to be.

While Eddy Merckx never rode a frame made by Falcon (he just licensed his name), up until the late 80's, Falcon made some nice frames, including those rode by the "second tier" Euro pro team Banana-Falcon.

In 1989, I stumbled across a Falcon frameset in a small shop in L.A. that specialized in high-end Euro gear, including DeRosa, Colnago, etc. The owner wanted a "production" bike to broaden his customer base and he refused to "turn Japanese." He brought in Falcon just as road bikes were going down the tubes and everybody wanted mountain bikes.

I had just broken a Bob Jackson 753 and was looking for a replacement frame to which I could shift my almost new DuraAce group. They sold me the frame and fork for $200. It is Reynolds 531P, a rare tubeset as most high-end Reynolds frames were 531C or 753. The 531P shares the same wall thicknesses as 753 in the main tubes minus the exotic alloy and heat treatment. The lug work is as good as anything I've seen from any quality steel builder - not fancy but certainly workmanlike.

It has classic stage race geometry, i.e., low bottom bracket, fairly slack seat tube angle (72.8 as near as I can measure) and a short front-center. It turned out to be my favorite bike as it fit me like a custom, handled and descended like a demon, and is incredibly comfortable for long distances.

I had it repainted by Medici in 1992 in British racing green (British paint sucks and I live near the Pacific Ocean).

Last year I decided to "upgrade." I replaced everything but the frame, going with Campagnolo Centaur 10-speed, a bevy of Bontrager components (Race X Lite wheels, X Lite Carbon compact crank, XXX Lite carbon seat post, a carbon threadless fork, etc. - I work for a Trek dealer). I dropped it from 21 lbs. to 18 lbs. with pedals.

I have owned aluminum and carbon frames, as well as a number of quality steel frames (English, Italian, and Japanese) over damn near 40 years. To this day, this Falcon is my favorite.

Unfortunately, Falcon now makes low-end (or should I say "imports) mass-market bikes. I'm not sure they have retained any manufacturing capacity.

P.S.

I'd kill for OEM Reynolds 531P frame decals - the lettering is red rather than the green.


----------



## Museum of Zero Tolerance

Richard said:


> Unfortunately, Falcon is decidedly not what they used to be.
> 
> While Eddy Merckx never rode a frame made by Falcon (he just licensed his name), up until the late 80's, Falcon made some nice frames, including those rode by the "second tier" Euro pro team Banana-Falcon.
> 
> In 1989, I stumbled across a Falcon frameset in a small shop in L.A. that specialized in high-end Euro gear, including DeRosa, Colnago, etc. The owner wanted a "production" bike to broaden his customer base and he refused to "turn Japanese." He brought in Falcon just as road bikes were going down the tubes and everybody wanted mountain bikes.
> 
> I had just broken a Bob Jackson 753 and was looking for a replacement frame to which I could shift my almost new DuraAce group. They sold me the frame and fork for $200. It is Reynolds 531P, a rare tubeset as most high-end Reynolds frames were 531C or 753. The 531P shares the same wall thicknesses as 753 in the main tubes minus the exotic alloy and heat treatment. The lug work is as good as anything I've seen from any quality steel builder - not fancy but certainly workmanlike.
> 
> It has classic stage race geometry, i.e., low bottom bracket, fairly slack seat tube angle (72.8 as near as I can measure) and a short front-center. It turned out to be my favorite bike as it fit me like a custom, handled and descended like a demon, and is incredibly comfortable for long distances.
> 
> I had it repainted by Medici in 1992 in British racing green (British paint sucks and I live near the Pacific Ocean).
> 
> Last year I decided to "upgrade." I replaced everything but the frame, going with Campagnolo Centaur 10-speed, a bevy of Bontrager components (Race X Lite wheels, X Lite Carbon compact crank, XXX Lite carbon seat post, a carbon threadless fork, etc. - I work for a Trek dealer). I dropped it from 21 lbs. to 18 lbs. with pedals.
> 
> I have owned aluminum and carbon frames, as well as a number of quality steel frames (English, Italian, and Japanese) over damn near 40 years. To this day, this Falcon is my favorite.
> 
> Unfortunately, Falcon now makes low-end (or should I say "imports) mass-market bikes. I'm not sure they have retained any manufacturing capacity.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I'd kill for OEM Reynolds 531P frame decals - the lettering is red rather than the green.


My Falcon has SunTour, Campy, Forge and Reynolds 531 components; as you say, I, too, may be the fortunate recepient of "up-grades" thanks to the previous owner who had left the bike at Bicycleville shoppe never to return. Here's a conspiracy notion: no he never returned no he never returned and his fate is...Draft notice while bike was in shoppe and he saw Viet Nam or Canada before returning to settle with the lbs? It was 1972.
If you go to San Francisco, be sure to wear some flowers in your hair...it was the dawning of aquarius...


----------



## Museum of Zero Tolerance

*And furthermore, take this...*



Museum of Zero Tolerance said:


> My Falcon has SunTour, Campy, Forge and Reynolds 531 components; as you say, I, too, may be the fortunate recepient of "up-grades" thanks to the previous owner who had left the bike at Bicycleville shoppe never to return. Here's a conspiracy notion: no he never returned no he never returned and his fate is...Draft notice while bike was in shoppe and he saw Viet Nam or Canada before returning to settle with the lbs? It was 1972.
> If you go to San Francisco, be sure to wear some flowers in your hair...it was the dawning of the age of aquarius...


I, too, have found my orphaned/adopted Falcon to be reliable. In the 34 years I have clothed, fed, and educated it/her (I named her "Gracie Allen"), I have completed 
several Rosarita Beach to Ensenada rides, The Tour of Five Cities (San Diego),
The Tour de Palm Springs, and the Hemet Double Century with "Gracie Allen."
Dependable: She may be the A-10 Warthog of bicycles of her vintage. Memories.
I did another 35 miles on her yesterday in 107 temp in Palm Springs. No Sweat.


----------



## Museum of Zero Tolerance

*Old school (continued)*



Museum of Zero Tolerance said:


> I, too, have found my orphaned/adopted Falcon to be reliable. In the 34 years I have clothed, fed, and educated it/her (I named her "Gracie Allen"), I have completed
> several Rosarita Beach to Ensenada rides, The Tour of Five Cities (San Diego),
> The Tour de Palm Springs, and the Hemet Double Century with "Gracie Allen."
> Dependable: She may be the A-10 Warthog of bicycles of her vintage. Memories.
> I did another 35 miles on her yesterday in 107 temp in Palm Springs. No Sweat.


I have the Falcon which I bought used in 1972; I have a Cannondale R2000 which I bought used in 1990; and to carry these beauties around in style, I still have the
1972 ChevyVan 10 which I bought new for $2,792 total (out the door) from 
Bahr Chevrolet in Northridge, CA. When I am not herding the bicycles around in
the ChevyVan, I still have an '81 Camaro which I bought new at Sunrise Chevrolet
in Indio, CA for $9,349 total (out the door)--think Rockford Files Firebird (same car,
same color except on the day it rolled out of Detroit (or where-ever) GM put Camaro
branding on it rather than Firebird. 
And, I can never have enough Louis (don't call me Louie) Armstrong 78s.


----------



## Bill Mendell

*Gunny sack pull of out parts?*



Museum of Zero Tolerance said:


> In 1972, I purchased a newly restored and painted, what was thought to be a,
> Falcon San Remo true-10 speed from Bicycleville in Santa Monica; it was an
> abandoned child: the owner had placed a $155 deposit (in 1972 dollars); and,
> he never returned.
> The Bicycleville shoppe owner said that for $80 (in 1972 dollars) the newly
> restored and bright red painted Falcon would be mine. And, it was/is.
> I have contacted Falcon Cycles in England seeking the year the bike was
> manufactured and any other data they may have on it. The serial # appears
> to be: K24263.
> The down side is that the Falcon Cycles company may have been sold a few times
> since 1978 when I once had meetings with Ernie Clements who owned Falcon Cycles
> at the time.
> In 1985, I had the bike again restored and repainted (blue).
> I understand that Falcon manufactured Eddie M.'s bikes he road in the TdF
> and throughout Europe.
> Today, Falcon may only manufacture more recreationally-friendly cycles.
> Any ideas on how I may find my Falcon's real mama and papa and
> their mama's and papa's.


On the subject of old Falcon San Remos....is there a graveyard somewhere of old
Falcon name-plates and artwork that once adorned the front of a Falcon bicycle?
Somewhere in mothballs in the desert?


----------



## cdhbrad

*I bought one in 1974, it came with Tubulars,*

not what you think of for a a "neighborhood" bike. Mine had some Campy parts too, but don't remember the group.


----------



## wim

*A Falcon isn't a Falcon isn't a Falcon.*

Here's a scan of a 1974 advertisement. There were several Falcon-Merckx models with a wide range of components, and I stand corrected. The one I owned briefly and based my description on had cottered cranks and clinchers, so it must have been the "Supporter." You could get them all in "Merckx orange," according to this 1974 ad.

http://www.bikebrothers.co.uk/falconeddy.htm


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I bought a Falcon Team Pro in about '72-74. It was 531db, all Campy record with record side-pull brakes, Cinelli bars & stem, Brooks seat, tubular tires. It was dark purple. Wish I still had it. It was one of my favorite bikes I've ever owned. I sold it to a friend so that I could buy a custom frame. Big mistake.


----------



## OnTheRivet

wim said:


> I know of two: Ugo DeRosa and Ernesto Colnago. There may have been others.


I think Marinoni did Eddy's world record hour bike. He also did the Ti stem, this is 1972 mind you, pretty cool.


----------



## djg714

My brother has a early 70's Falcon. It's Reynolds 531 , full Campy NR Record , Cinelli and tubulars. One of the best handling bikes I've ever ridden.


----------



## Bill Mendell

*Most bugs in my teeth*



Mr. Versatile said:


> I bought a Falcon Team Pro in about '72-74. It was 531db, all Campy record with record side-pull brakes, Cinelli bars & stem, Brooks seat, tubular tires. It was dark purple. Wish I still had it. It was one of my favorite bikes I've ever owned. I sold it to a friend so that I could buy a custom frame. Big mistake.


I haven't made that big mistake. I still get more fun and smiles out of riding my 
Falcon (San Remo?) after 36 years than I get from riding any other bike. 
She is a great friend.


----------



## Mr. Versatile

Bill Mendell said:


> I haven't made that big mistake. I still get more fun and smiles out of riding my
> Falcon (San Remo?) after 36 years than I get from riding any other bike.
> She is a great friend.


I'm jealous.:cryin:


----------



## Museum of Zero Tolerance

*Carbon-dating*



Museum of Zero Tolerance said:


> In 1972, I purchased a newly restored and painted, what was thought to be a,
> Falcon San Remo true-10 speed from Bicycleville in Santa Monica; it was an
> abandoned child: the owner had placed a $155 deposit (in 1972 dollars); and,
> he never returned.
> The Bicycleville shoppe owner said that for $80 (in 1972 dollars) the newly
> restored and bright red painted Falcon would be mine. And, it was/is.
> I have contacted Falcon Cycles in England seeking the year the bike was
> manufactured and any other data they may have on it. The serial # appears
> to be: K24263.
> The down side is that the Falcon Cycles company may have been sold a few times
> since 1978 when I once had meetings with Ernie Clements who owned Falcon Cycles
> at the time.
> In 1985, I had the bike again restored and repainted (blue).
> I understand that Falcon manufactured Eddie M.'s bikes he road in the TdF
> and throughout Europe.
> Today, Falcon may only manufacture more recreationally-friendly cycles.
> Any ideas on how I may find my Falcon's real mama and papa and
> their mama's and papa's.


Ed Smith of Falcon Cycles UK has responded to my e-mail inquiry concerning the above.
He says that Falcon Cycles UK's records do not go back "that far." Thus, he is unable to "carbon-date" my Falcon. He recommended that I research retrorendezvous.com
and go from there. Input?


----------



## wim

*Classic, Retro, Whatever.*

Here's the Falcon page from classicrendevous.com (not retrorendevous.com) with a number of references and pictures of the Falcon San Remo (Falcon Model 276).

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Falcon.htm


----------



## Museum of Zero Tolerance

*DNA match*



wim said:


> Here's the Falcon page from classicrendevous.com (not retrorendevous.com) with a number of references and pictures of the Falcon San Remo (Falcon Model 276).
> 
> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Falcon.htm


Thanks "wim:" We have a match on much of the materials from the classicrendezvous
web-site you researched. From my meetings in 1978 with Ernie Clements in
Los Angeles, I still have two of the race team photos displayed on their site. The bicycles in the photos look so much alike that I am unsure as to it being a San Remo or a
Cote de Azur model. As for its age, it may be from the Ted Williams "60s models.
But, most important the "crest/name plate" in the display is the "crest/name plate"
that was on my Falcon. Sadly, it gave way at the bottom rivet hole; and, I removed it.
I thought I had placed it in a spare parts drawer many years ago. But, in moves from
Santa Monica to Tulsa to Venice Canals to Marina del Rey to El Segundo to Palm Springs to Washington/DC to Hollywood to Palm Springs that crest/name plate has
disappeared. I will go with your research and what the shoppe owner where I bought it used in 1972 in Santa Monica told me. He said it was a San Remo. I was hoping with the serial number, Falcon Cycles UK may have confirmed it. It makes me happy...
Even with the cost and installing of the sew-ups at my lbs. I can divide my investment by 34 years of miles and smiles.


----------



## Museum of Zero Tolerance

*54 40 or fight*



Museum of Zero Tolerance said:


> Thanks "wim:" We have a match on much of the materials from the classicrendezvous
> web-site you researched. From my meetings in 1978 with Ernie Clements in
> Los Angeles, I still have two of the race team photos displayed on their site. The bicycles in the photos look so much alike that I am unsure as to it being a San Remo or a
> Cote de Azur model. As for its age, it may be from the Ted Williams "60s models.
> But, most important the "crest/name plate" in the display is the "crest/name plate"
> that was on my Falcon. Sadly, it gave way at the bottom rivet hole; and, I removed it.
> I thought I had placed it in a spare parts drawer many years ago. But, in moves from
> Santa Monica to Tulsa to Venice Canals to Marina del Rey to El Segundo to Palm Springs to Washington/DC to Hollywood to Palm Springs that crest/name plate has
> disappeared. I will go with your research and what the shoppe owner where I bought it used in 1972 in Santa Monica told me. He said it was a San Remo. I was hoping with the serial number, Falcon Cycles UK may have confirmed it. It makes me happy...
> Even with the cost and installing of the sew-ups at my lbs. I can divide my investment by 34 years of miles and smiles.


and the chain ring is 54/40; the head set is Compe forged; I still have the leather saddle; but, it has been retired looking much like one of Yogi Berra's old catcher mitts or something from Frazier's dad's old recliner.


----------



## wim

> _Even with the cost and installing of the sew-ups at my lbs. I can divide my investment by 34 years of miles and smiles._


Well, you did the right thing. Many times in these sort of discussions, people will tell stories of their old bikes and then end their comment with "wish I wouldn't have sold it." 

Here are some passages from Henry Miller's book "My Bike and Other Friends":

_I took to calling my bike my friend, I carried on silent conversations with it. And of course I paid it the best attention. Which meant that every time I returned home I stood the bike upside down, searched for a clean rag and polished the hubs and the spokes. Then I cleaned the chain and greased it afresh. That operation left ugly stains on the stone in the walkway. My mother would complain, beg me to put a newspaper under my wheel before starting to clean it. Sometimes she would get so incensed that she would say to me in full sarcasm, 'I'm surprised you don't take that thing to bed with you!' And I would retort -- 'I would if I had a decent room and a big enough bed.'

After a time, habituated to spending so many hours a day on my bike, I became less and less interested in my friends. My wheel had now become my one and only friend. I could rely on it, which is more than I could say about my buddies. It's too bad no one ever photographed me with my friend. I would give anything now to know what we looked like._


----------



## Museum of Zero Tolerance

*But, there was the Schwinn...*



wim said:


> Well, you did the right thing. Many times in these sort of discussions, people will tell stories of their old bikes and then end their comment with "wish I wouldn't have sold it."
> 
> Here are some passages from Henry Miller's book "My Bike and Other Friends":
> 
> _I took to calling my bike my friend, I carried on silent conversations with it. And of course I paid it the best attention. Which meant that every time I returned home I stood the bike upside down, searched for a clean rag and polished the hubs and the spokes. Then I cleaned the chain and greased it afresh. That operation left ugly stains on the stone in the walkway. My mother would complain, beg me to put a newspaper under my wheel before starting to clean it. Sometimes she would get so incensed that she would say to me in full sarcasm, 'I'm surprised you don't take that thing to bed with you!' And I would retort -- 'I would if I had a decent room and a big enough bed.'
> 
> After a time, habituated to spending so many hours a day on my bike, I became less and less interested in my friends. My wheel had now become my one and only friend. I could rely on it, which is more than I could say about my buddies. It's too bad no one ever photographed me with my friend. I would give anything now to know what we looked like._


I still have the Falcon 34 years later...BUT...I have a brother that is one year younger. When we were 12-11, we both got b b guns for Christmas--no blue jay was safe. 
When we were 13-12, we both got matching Schwinn bikes--the ones with the tank between the cross bars. I upgraded mine on my next birthday with a front basket, a mud flap, a siren, and head and tail light. It must have weighted 50 pounds--what did I know?
When we were 14-13, we both got 4-10 shotguns; the squirrels headed for the tall trees;
but, the rabbits were in our cross-hairs.
When we were 15-14, we both sold the Schwinns to the family down the street because we could now ride a motor-scooter, a Cushman Highlander. Soon to be up-traded to a Honda 300 Dream. Today my brother is still into motorcycles: a Yamaha 1200 and a Harley Road King. I don't.
The next year, it was a 41 Chevy and a driver's license. Bicycles were long in our rear-view mirror. There was something called girls, Girls came and went; but, in today's bicycle retro market those Schwinns with the tanks are real beauties. 
And, a pretty price.
Now, I may dig through pictures at the bottom of boxes I haven't opened in 40 years; there must be photos of me on that Schwinn with the tank on the cross bars.
Picture that.


----------



## paredown

*Falcon San Remo Equipe*

Still have mine, although an accident towards the end of my racing days led to tube replacements, braze-ons and a less than stock paintjob.

Resto to begin soon, I hope...

Originally it had all Campy equipment including brakes; also a 53 tooth front ring, wihch was/is unusual.

I'm collecting up some information to post--the first bit should be on Sheldon's site soon:
to ../falcon.html

Meanwhile, if any Falcon owners out there are willing to send me information about what equipment came on their bikes, memories, etc., send a PM.

Cheers


----------



## Doctor Who

I have a mid-80s Falcon Triathlon 600, all 531, with complete Shimano 600, with the exception of the wheels which are Araya/Suntour Sprints. Cushy but gross Iscaselle saddle, too. 

Anyone know where my bike fell into the Falcon heirarchy?


----------



## DannyBoy

*How about a pic of your upgraded beauty......*



Richard said:


> I had it repainted by Medici in 1992 in British racing green (British paint sucks and I live near the Pacific Ocean).
> 
> Last year I decided to "upgrade." I replaced everything but the frame, going with Campagnolo Centaur 10-speed, a bevy of Bontrager components (Race X Lite wheels, X Lite Carbon compact crank, XXX Lite carbon seat post, a carbon threadless fork, etc. - I work for a Trek dealer). I dropped it from 21 lbs. to 18 lbs. with pedals.
> 
> .


Lets see a picture


----------



## DannyBoy

*How's this for a nice falcon*

not bad eh?


----------



## lakes road sheep

DannyBoy said:


> not bad eh?


Superb looking bike and nice colour too. My first racer was a Falcon way back in the 70's and I still have fond memories of it.


----------



## paredown

*No Answer yet...*

II thought I'd be able to answer you, but what I thought were Falcon catalogues from the mid-80s that I bought sight unseen on eBay turn out to be price lists for components.

Can you post a picture? I'm trying to get some sense of what happened with Falcon after I quit racing, so it would be great to get more information. The '80s are bit of a dark hole--the Classic Rendeavous folks are more interested in the earlier bikes...


----------



## Richard

DannyBoy said:


> Lets see a picture


Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## Richard

Gem of a Falcon on eBay. Item #120118668790. Looks very similar to mine - Reynolds 531P, probably early '90's Campy Athena with Monoplaners.

If it wasn't a "pick-up only" in the Dallas area, I'd bid in a heartbeat. Seller is really narrowing the market by refusing to ship.


----------



## Richard

paredown said:


> II thought I'd be able to answer you, but what I thought were Falcon catalogues from the mid-80s that I bought sight unseen on eBay turn out to be price lists for components.
> 
> Can you post a picture? I'm trying to get some sense of what happened with Falcon after I quit racing, so it would be great to get more information. The '80s are bit of a dark hole--the Classic Rendeavous folks are more interested in the earlier bikes...


Indeed the '80's are a dark hole. I've had e-mail correspondence with Sean Price, Falcon's Service Manager. He took the time to go back through their records but could find nothing on my frame. Their records only go back to 1989, after the first "buy out". That was about the time they stopped making "quality" frames and became essentially an importer.

He guessed that mine was likely one of the last "team" framesets, as it is 531P, not the ubiquitous 531C. But it's just a guess.

Regardless, I ride the Falcon more than any other bike in my stable.


----------



## Richard

*What a Bargain*



Richard said:


> Gem of a Falcon on eBay. Item #120118668790. Looks very similar to mine - Reynolds 531P, probably early '90's Campy Athena with Monoplaners.
> 
> If it wasn't a "pick-up only" in the Dallas area, I'd bid in a heartbeat. Seller is really narrowing the market by refusing to ship.


That baby went for $209.26. Somebody, in my opinion, "stole it!":mad2:


----------



## astrobuf

*Falcon graphics*



DannyBoy said:


> not bad eh?



DannyBoy,

Smashing paint. Where did you score the decals to do this? I'm the original owner of a 72 San Remo Equipe (Candy Apple Red) and it is in need of a resto. Help?

Astrobuf:thumbsup:


----------



## DannyBoy

astrobuf said:


> DannyBoy,
> 
> Smashing paint. Where did you score the decals to do this? I'm the original owner of a 72 San Remo Equipe (Candy Apple Red) and it is in need of a resto. Help?
> 
> Astrobuf:thumbsup:


Sadly it's not mine, just a picture of a bike that came up on e-bay a while back.

If you try H Lloyd in Penrith they'll probably have something;

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/NICK_AT_LLOYDS/decals.htm

Make sure you keep us updated on your progress (I'd have a crack at copying this). By the way a quick search on the retro forum for 'decals' will bring up a few posts that show where reproductions can be had.

If you're in the UK (Iassume like most you're in US) Bob Jackson do fantastic refurb work.

DannyBoy.


----------



## astrobuf

*Falcon San Remo resto*

DannyBoy,

Thanks for the quick reply. You are correct, I am in the US, St Paul MN to be more precise.

I quick check of H Lloyds seems to show he has at least one of the decals I am looking for. Perhaps more. I will follow up with him.

Glad to hear there is a chance to find what I need. My bike is still pretty much complete (save for the switch to micro-clinchers about 15 yrs ago), just a bit shopworn from moves from house to house. I pulled it out of a dark corner in my garage and started riding it once again this year (it's been 25 yrs since I rode it much) and was surprised to learn it's a classic!

I'll post a photo of the present state in a few days.

Astrobuf :thumbsup:


----------



## DannyBoy

astrobuf said:


> DannyBoy,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. You are correct, I am in the US, St Paul MN to be more precise.
> 
> I quick check of H Lloyds seems to show he has at least one of the decals I am looking for. Perhaps more. I will follow up with him.
> 
> Glad to hear there is a chance to find what I need. My bike is still pretty much complete (save for the switch to micro-clinchers about 15 yrs ago), just a bit shopworn from moves from house to house. I pulled it out of a dark corner in my garage and started riding it once again this year (it's been 25 yrs since I rode it much) and was surprised to learn it's a classic!
> 
> I'll post a photo fo the present state in a few days.
> 
> Astrobuf :thumbsup:


Lloyds have loads of stuff. He helped me with my Raleigh decals for a bike I have owned since I was 16. You can't go wrong on the old wash 'n' brush up.


----------



## astrobuf

*Falcon San Remo Resto*

Probably the same story as mine. I bought my bike in 72 at 15 (I think) about a year before I bought my first car. The bike did not get much use as you might imagine as it was inconvenient on dates etc! It is a great bike though and so I've shlepped it around the country to various schools, jobs and homes. It seems to ride as well as any of the new tweaked out carbon fiber bikes I've looked at this year.

Seems restoring this bike works well right alongside my car restoration project as well!

Astrobuf :thumbsup:


----------



## paredown

*It was a bargain...*

I spotted that Falcon too--even went so far as trying to get a quote from a "pick-up and pack" company, but they didn't quote fast enough for me to bid.:mad2: 

This Falcon "Pro" is for sale in the UK ebay item 110069972505, but freight is pricy...


----------



## astrobuf

*Falcon San Remo resto*



DannyBoy said:


> Lloyds have loads of stuff. He helped me with my Raleigh decals for a bike I have owned since I was 16. You can't go wrong on the old wash 'n' brush up.



Here's the bike as it stood this morning. You can see she's a bit chewed up!

Astrobuf


----------



## Sixty Fiver

We just sold a Campy equipped Falcon at our shop and I regret not snapping a few pictures of the olf girl... 

Perhaps it's new owner will bring her by.


----------



## paredown

*54 CM 1970's Falcon San Remo on eBay*

Recreate that youthful feeling! :thumbsup: 

Too bad its too small for me, or I'd be buying it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300132668347&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:US:1

Looks to be the real deal--missing the Reynolds 531 decal, but stays, forks, chroming and other decals are bang on for a San Remo Equipe #276. Too bad he took the parts off.
Cheers, D


----------



## Richard

*More pictures*

Just thought I'd put up some more pictures of my Falcon. Sometimes I regret having "resto-modded" it, but the changes from Cinelli quill stem-bars/7400 DuraAce/steel fork/wheels, etc. took almost three pounds off the weight.

I also finally located some 531P decals on eBay. It's getting close to repaint time so I just might go back to a more "classic" look.


----------



## babyblue

*My Falcon San Remo*

Hey guys, this is my first post. This is my dad's bike, which I have taken to restore. He bought it in 74 or 75 in Chicago. Everything is original except the fork (from him wrecking from being forced off the road by a car) and a couple things my girlfriend just switched out for me (brake cables, bar tape, and tires).

This is the only San Remo I have found through my research that came with Zeus components. The only thing Campy on it is the brackets to hold the rear brake cable to the frame.

Any comments on this bike or what I should do with it?

Mike


----------



## paredown

That bike looks to be in amazing shape! My guess is the shop that sold it did the swap with the Zeus components, or possibly had a deal going where they were buying bare frames & building them up themselves--Falcon were not always so particular about what channels they used to sell bikes...

I have also never seen a factory-prepped Falcon with Zeus components. That said, anything is possible & there is really not too much information out there on Falcons.

My personal feeling is, keep it as it is, if everything works. 

If you wanted a bit more useability, spoke up a second set of wheels with 700c clinchers (I'm assuming it has tubulars aka sew-ups). You could also add a six spd rear block at the same time (if it is currently set up as a five speed...)

(To rebuild this with period correct Campy would be crazy expensive...)

Maybe also spend some time to shop for a fork that matches the original frame a little better? Another British maker who used a similar Cinelli crowned full chrome fork like the one that was original to your bike was Holdsworth/Holdsworthy on their Pro and Team models. Or you could probably get a British maker like Mercian to make up a fork that would match,

Some more close up pics would be appreciated--seat stay area, headbadge, all decals, etc. Private message with the serial number would be great--I'm trying to see if I can make any sense of these.

Forgot to add--click on user gallery under my avatar--top picture on the right is my red Falcon--sadly repainted--but you can see the chrome fork. Next row of pic there are 2 pics of a recent one on eBay that is a little older than yours, with a flat-crowned fork.
Cheers, D


----------



## kjung

*Falcon thread*

It is nice to see all the old Falcon's. I am in the process of gathering as many of the parts as possible to restore my old Falcon. The bike is from about 1970-71, it is not made of 531, as when I was a kid, it was all I could afford (the base model Falcon). Just a nice old lugged steel frame. It had the "script Falcon" decal on the toptube, and downtube, and the "bird decal" with the "Union Jack decal" above it on the seattube. There were no shifter bosses as brazeons, it used the older 'clamp-on' style shifters. Came with steel cottered cranks, Simplex front and rear derailleurs,shifters, and Weinmann sidepull brakes. The wheels were Rigida 'rain rims', with Campy High Flange Hubs and quick release. Color was a Bright Purple.

This bike has significant miles, and I have ridden it as recently as March of this year. Still rides very nice! No dents, or metal fatigue that I can tell. It does need a professional paint job, as it received a "rattle can" special about 12 or so years ago. 

I have located the downtube and toptube decals. If anyone knows another source for the seattube, please post.


----------



## paredown

If you haven't seen the old catalog pages on Classic Rendezvous you should take a look.
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Falcon.htm

Unfortunately, they have only the four top models & I have been unable to get any other catalogs. When Falcon was making the first "Eddie Merckx" bikes under licence (around the same time), they included an entry level bike that was not Reynolds (Supporter 104)--and as far as I know, the "Merckx" line mirrored the Falcon line, so maybe that is what you have:
http://www.bikebrothers.co.uk/falconeddy.htm

I'm assuming you found your decals from Nick at H. Lloyd?
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/NICK_AT_LLOYDS/decals.htm

This is the only source I have found, and they do have only the two generations of the top and downtube Falcon scripts, but not the the seat tube decals. I have not found a source for them...I almost bought an Olympic on eBay this year (in immaculate shape) because I had the idea of trying to copy the decals, since I also face the same problem for restoring mine..

Good luck with your restoration, and post picures now and when you are done! 
Cheers


----------



## kjung

Thanks for the encouragement. 
I have an e-mail out to someone else who may have Falcon decals, or if not, can reasonable reproduce them. I'm too embarassed to post the before pic by itself, but will do it when I complete this project. (not sure when that may be)
It will be close, but not exactly as new. The original Simplex parts were garbage, I have slightly better ones than that which will be mounted, but still true to the period. Same with the cranks, long gone....do you happen to know what cranks would be about the same period?
Also, my bike doesn't have any 'braze-ons' for the shifters. I wonder if I should leave as is, or have them added when the frame is stripped for painting?


----------



## paredown

I updated mine in the '80s and added braze-ons for cables on the top tube, and on the down tube for shifters. I have some regrets, but have decided to leave them when I restore. 

Following are some shots of a contemporary Falcon '70s Olympic: it has Weinmann centerpulls, Simplex mechs, and an SR crank.

The bike boom bikes were notorious for changing components--even in the middle of the run--I would be tempted to pick a country and a range and try for period correct consistency--I heard of everything from fully Zeus equipped Falcons, to bottom line Campy (Valentino), through to early Japanese (Sugino, or SR (Sakae Royale) as in picture), or French (Specialties TA cranks, Simplex--or you could go slightly upmarket with an orginal Stronglight). Take a browse on eBay--the trick will be finding a crank and bottom bracket that are useable together. You might try your local thrift shop or garage sale, or a local old-time bike shop to see what they have lying around. You'rel ooking for a English threaded bottom bracket...


----------



## kjung

*Great Falcon Pics*

Thanks for the info. Based on the brochure and your pictures, I believe the frame I have is probably the Falcon Olympic. It does not wrap the rear stays around the seattube, just like the red one in the picture. Although I don't have any chrome on the front fork, the lug work is identical. Any idea what tubing was used on the frame??
The components are/were similar. I also had the Simplex rear derailleur, and downtube shifters. Same clips holding the rear brake cable on the top tube. Instead of center pulls, mine had the side pulls. Rear dropout is the same, and also used the "claw" type derailleur. Thanks for the tips on the cranks, as mentioned the original steel cottered are long gone.....currently have Sugino on there, which are from the 80's I think.
I hear you on the "braze-ons", would be nice to have, but clearly not from the period. I'll let you know if I locate or solve the decal issue for the seattube.
Mine is missing the headbadge, but I located one and bought it Saturday....
The rear wheel in the pic is not original, I have it off for rebuilding.

In regards to cranks, I do clearly have a square taper bottom bracket in there. Original. I assume that most any square taper crankset would fit???
There is a touch of the original color on the top of the fork in the headtube. I'll try to match to that. 

I am open to suggestions on the restore.........


----------



## astrobuf

paredown said:


> If you haven't seen the old catalog pages on Classic Rendezvous you should take a look.
> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Falcon.htm
> 
> Unfortunately, they have only the four top models & I have been unable to get any other catalogs. When Falcon was making the first "Eddie Merckx" bikes under licence (around the same time), they included an entry level bike that was not Reynolds (Supporter 104)--and as far as I know, the "Merckx" line mirrored the Falcon line, so maybe that is what you have:
> http://www.bikebrothers.co.uk/falconeddy.htm
> 
> I'm assuming you found your decals from Nick at H. Lloyd?
> http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/NICK_AT_LLOYDS/decals.htm
> 
> This is the only source I have found, and they do have only the two generations of the top and downtube Falcon scripts, but not the the seat tube decals. I have not found a source for them...I almost bought an Olympic on eBay this year (in immaculate shape) because I had the idea of trying to copy the decals, since I also face the same problem for restoring mine..
> 
> Good luck with your restoration, and post picures now and when you are done!
> Cheers



Tragically I was sniped on a 72 and a 73 Falcon San Remo catalog on Ebay two weeks ago! Not sure who the winning bidder was. Probably a once in a decade listing 

I too am in the midst of setting up to do a resto of my San Remo. I bought it new in 72. It featured Campy components as spec'd, but has someone elses crank!

In addition to no one repoping the seat tube decal, for a San Remo, you need two decals for the chainstays. My bike (Red) has parchment colored script on the chainstays which says "Designed by Ernie Clements". I can't start my resto till I find all of the decals.

Here's a picture of the bike in operation two months ago! Rides just like it did 35 years ago even if I no longer do!

Astrobuf


----------



## kjung

*Falcon catalog*

I may know the person who bought the catalog. He also has a vintage Falcon, and was probably looking for info. Post your questions here, and I'll mention the thread.

As for the decals, if I find a source, I'll post it.

Good luck. Nice looking bike.


----------



## astrobuf

kjung said:


> I may know the person who bought the catalog. He also has a vintage Falcon, and was probably looking for info. Post your questions here, and I'll mention the thread.
> 
> As for the decals, if I find a source, I'll post it.
> 
> Good luck. Nice looking bike.



If you know who scored the catalogs, perhaps you could talk them into scanning and posting the contents here? It would be a godsend for those of us looking for info and certainly not depreciate their asset.

As to questions, I am the original owner fo my San Remo. It matches all of the spec's for the catalog San Remo's, but it does not have the Campy cotterless crank. Frankly, I'm not sure whose crank it has, but it is cottered! I've always wondered why it was not built to spec. An earlier post suggests that during the boom, all manner of non standard widgets got added as components became scarce etc., but I've wondered if the dealer (Penn Cycle) had spec'd the bike in a non standard config to hit a price point or some such thing.

I can't recall for sure what I paid for the bike back in the day, a price clsoe to $300 seems to come to mind. Paid for with my paper route $ just before I bought my first car. If I'd have known I'd have it 35 years later, I'd have taken better care of it!

Astrobuf


----------



## kjung

Paper route money! That is how I got mine as well.....lots of early mornings!

Anyway, I'll talk with my friend and see what we can do. As for the Falcon components, they really produced some "Mutts"! I currently have a Sugino crankset on the bike, but would like something a bit more in the time. What do you know about square taper bottom brackets. I have a bracket that is working.....does anyone know if any square taper will fit. I see a number of them out there for sale, some with "french/italian" threads, but I don't see how this would affect the crank and ring attachment to the spindle?
More info if you know. 
Thanks


----------



## paredown

I've been too busy to hound eBay recently and missed the catalog totally. 

If your friend is generous, maybe he could scan and post--here would be nice, but Mark Bulgier's site that has all the other catalogues would even be better:
http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/
He already has a great collection posted, and that way it won't disappear when the thread gets archived...Another alternative would be Sheldon Brown's site, where he has let me post my preliminary Falcon page...

As far as cottered/non-cottered--one thing that was happening was shops were taking off the good stuff for racers since Campy was virtually impossible to get in the US, and substituting other components and selling the bikes. Since the catalogues rarely stated what exact components were on the bike, the unwary consumer often got lesser grade components and some racer went away happy. Bill (first post in this thread) seemed to have acquired a Falcon Cote d'azur that something similar happened to.

As far as the San Remo's the big change I can identify happened sometime in the late '60's, when they switched to a Holdsworth-style, wrapover seat stay (but flattened and elegant, not the roundish wrapover that continued on the cheaper frames(?)) and switched to the Cinelli style fork instead of the traditional flat crown. Mine (purchased new in 1971) had the newer style wrapover and fork.

As far as square taper cranks, see Sheldon Brown--not all the vintage cranks are there, but a lot are. You have a british thread bottom bracket on the Falcon, so start from there:
http://sheldonbrown.com/bbsize.html

A pics of San Remos Cinelli new style fork crown and the old wrapover stay:


----------



## paredown

Didn't know it limited the pics, Here are the older fork and newer stay :


----------



## astrobuf

kjung said:


> Paper route money! That is how I got mine as well.....lots of early mornings!
> 
> Anyway, I'll talk with my friend and see what we can do. As for the Falcon components, they really produced some "Mutts"! I currently have a Sugino crankset on the bike, but would like something a bit more in the time. What do you know about square taper bottom brackets. I have a bracket that is working.....does anyone know if any square taper will fit. I see a number of them out there for sale, some with "french/italian" threads, but I don't see how this would affect the crank and ring attachment to the spindle?
> More info if you know.
> Thanks


The strange thing about my bike is that the rest of the campy components are (or were)there. I do have the low flange campy hubs. I recall the bike salesman telling me that the model I bought had one above it which came with Campy high flange hubs even though they might weigh a bit more! (Go figure I cannot recall what I had for lunch yesterday, but I recall htis 25 year old purchase!). I also recall that it did not come with the Super Record derailuers. Instead it came with a set down a notch, Valentino maybe? 

I trashed the original derailuers and swithced to Suntour VXGT as I recall after a couple of years. I switched to microclincher rims about 15 years ago and tragically trashed the original Rigida tubular rims too! I snagged a NOS late 70's Suntour Supurbe derailuer set from Ebay a couple of months ago and might upgrade once again as they are period correct and a quality device.

Astrobuf


----------



## Doctor Who

Here's my Falcon Triathlon 600, which desperately needs new paint:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/zachthomas/1599798887/" title="Photo Sharing"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2357/1599798887_fceb03732d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_3561" /></a>

It's equipped with full Shimano 600, with Suntour Sprint/Araya wheels. Once I fix the frame up, a set of fenders will go on it and it'll be my commuter bike. It's a great riding bike, except downhill, as the tires are pretty old and not trustworthy. It also needs a new seatpost and saddle, as the original stuff is pretty much just junk.

Does anyone know anything about this particular model?


----------



## paredown

Howsabout the same Triathalon, but a "105" model? About all I can see is that this is late 70s/early 80s and the frame is still a nice Reynolds 531--can't se it well enough to see if it double butted or straight guage, but I can see yours has the Reynolds decal on the forks as well. 

New style logos on the downtube...But not the later block letter Falcon on the seat tube

I have yet to find any catalogues for these later bikes, so I can't say I know much about them. They have added the braze-ons for cables on the top and double braze-ons for the water bottles.

Lloyds has your style of downtube Falcon decal (I think), if you are going to respray.


----------



## kjung

*Falcon components*

Well, based on the brochures I have seen, and these postings here at Road Bike Review, it seems as though any Falcon could have come with just about any configuration of parts. The one consistency is they used parts from all over the world! Strange, my bike had Simplex derailleurs, and Campy high flange hubs, laced to Rigida steel rims and clinchers. I don't remember the crankset, but it was cottered, probably Stronglight, not very good. I'm hunting for an original photo of the bike from the early 70's, I remember seeing it recently, sent from a family member.
I agree with one of the earlier postings, that as long as it is from the time, it probably at one time was mounted on a Falcon.
Good Luck.


----------



## Doctor Who

Thanks for the info. Your bike looks considerably nicer than mine –*I think that 105 was one step up the Shimano hierarchy at that time. I think our frames are probably of the same build –*mine is of butted 531, or so the sticker says. 

I'm thinking of doing a sand/spraypaint job until I can pony up the money to get it powdercoated properly. It is just a bit small on me, but I think that once I get a better seatpost and a slightly longer stem, it'll do just fine.


----------



## paredown

Doctor Who said:


> Thanks for the info. Your bike looks considerably nicer than mine –*I think that 105 was one step up the Shimano hierarchy at that time. I think our frames are probably of the same build –*mine is of butted 531, or so the sticker says.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a sand/spraypaint job until I can pony up the money to get it powdercoated properly. It is just a bit small on me, but I think that once I get a better seatpost and a slightly longer stem, it'll do just fine.


Sorry that picture was one I saw on eBay--I've been collecting pictures over the past year or so, to see what I can figure out about the frames that come after the ones on Classic Rendezvous which are the generation of my original.

Mine was exactly like this one & is posted up above--it is a 1972 San Remo Equipe--it shipped all Campagnolo (including brakes), it has the newer wrapover seat stays and Cinelli fork crown (this picture is also above, & the member notes this one has a replacement fork). My frame is all Reynolds 531 Double butted including forks. As I said, somewhere above in the thread, after an accident, I replaced the top tube, installed braze-ons and had it re-painted all red, but I hope to restore it to the original powder blue/red head tube combination like this one...soon...

You can see mine by clicking on member gallery and going to page 2. or use this link
Falcon genealogy/family tree - Road bike photo Gallery


----------



## kjung

*Falcon Corporate Review and Catalog*

Well Paredown, here is the corporate statement and Catalog from 1974 that my friend purchased. I'll upload as much as I can on this e-mail, and the rest on subsequent.
I certainly have a 'base' model, although it may be different from these as I know that mine was purchased in 1970/71. Hopefully this will help those with an interest in Falcon.
I did receive the headbadge I purchased on ebay. It is beautiful, and exactly like the one which was destroyed some years ago. Now on to the decals and repainting.......
Regards.


----------



## kjung

*Falcon Catalog*

First part of the Falcon Catalog from 1974
Regards


----------



## kjung

*Falcon Catalog part 2*

Falcon Catalog part 2 from 1974


----------



## kjung

*Falcon Catalog part 3*

Falcon Catalog part 3 1974


----------



## paredown

Wow--that totally rocks--I'm delighted to see the production details, too. I knew that Ernie and Frank were involved, but I didn't know about Walter. I have emailed back and forth with a chap in England, who has a pal that knows about the early, early days, but so far the promised article has not been forwarded.

I'm also beginning to understand the confusion that surrounds the San Remo name--I kept thinking that people were being disingenuous, but sometime from the 70/71 catalogue to this one, more frames are called "San Remo" and you need the qualifying model # to complement it. 

Thank you friend profusely for these treasures, and he really should send the copies to 
Mark at www.bulgier.net to add to the collection of posted bike catalogues--click through on the link on the homepage (which is pretty schlocky) to see how great the collection is becoming:
http://www.bulgier.net/pics/bike 

I'm not sure how he accepts new information. Maybe someone on the classics forum knows. I guess you could try [email protected] to see if that works.


----------



## astrobuf

Kjung,

Spectacular! Thanks for the work to post these. I still am not sure what model my bike is, but I beleive mine is a 72 or a 73. Did your pal score the 73 catalog as well?

Astrobuf


----------



## kjung

*Falcon Catalog*

You're welcome. Glad to be a part of the info chain.
I don't know anything about a 73 catalog, he said what he has is a 74, although I could not find a date on it??
Seems to be somewhat typical of Falcon at the time.


----------



## paredown

Most manufacturers didn't do a new catalogue every year--take a look at the spread between the Campagnolo catalogues on Campyonly.

In fact, because I'm a geezer, I can remember when the bike stores started advertising bikes by "Model Year"--and thought it was a "car" mentality corrupting the bicycle world...:cryin:


----------



## astrobuf

There were two catalogs sold on ebay. Here are the links to the two sales:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130159052398&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=003

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130159054906&ssPageName=STRK:MEDW:IT&ih=003

Looks like they went to two different bidders. Alas, I won neither of them!


----------



## kjung

*Falcon Decals*

Gentlemen:
Check out this link for vintage Falcon Decals. I am going to use these on my restoration project.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300169011874&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

All the parts, and decals are ready. Now the paint job. I guess I should do a set of "before pics" and then the "after". Hopefully a strong contrast!

Regards


----------



## astrobuf

*San Remo resto decals*



kjung said:


> Gentlemen:
> Check out this link for vintage Falcon Decals. I am going to use these on my restoration project.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300169011874&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> All the parts, and decals are ready. Now the paint job. I guess I should do a set of "before pics" and then the "after". Hopefully a strong contrast!
> 
> Regards



Bought a set too for my bike. 

We are still missing the "Designed by Ernie Clements" chainstay decals! Anyone have a lead on these?

Astrobuf / Pat


----------



## kjung

What can you tell me about the Triathlon 105. I don't know much about these, but would like to learn more. Approx time of build? Components? Materials?

Thanks


----------



## kjung

paredown said:


> Sorry that picture was one I saw on eBay--I've been collecting pictures over the past year or so, to see what I can figure out about the frames that come after the ones on Classic Rendezvous which are the generation of my original.
> 
> Mine was exactly like this one & is posted up above--it is a 1972 San Remo Equipe--it shipped all Campanolo (including brakes), it has the newer wrapover seat stays and Cinelli fork crown (this picture is also above, & the member notes this one has a replacement fork). My frame is all Reynolds 531 Double butted including forks. As I said, somewhere above in the thread, after an accident, I replaced the top tube, installed braze-ons and had it re-painted all red, but I hope to restore it to the original powder blue/red head tube combination like this one...soon...
> 
> You can see mine by clicking on member gallery and going to page 2. or use this link
> http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php?photo=18166&cat=500&ppuser=268551


Hello, I was interested in what you may know about the vintage of Falcon which is the Triathlon 105. Components? Approx age? Materials constructed? I have a "line" on one, and can't decide if it is worth the restoration effort?
Regards


----------



## paredown

Sorry--the Triathalon 105 I posted above was an eBay bike that I know nothing about except what I could make out from the pictures. I hadn't started copying the ads when I saved these, so I don't even have a record of what the seller said about it...

It appears to be early '80s Reynolds db 531 frame and forks, all Shimano 105. ?6 spd/or 7 (so likely 126mm spacing). Noticeably, it has braze ons for two waterbottles, braze ons for the top cables, and a decal-style headbadge, not the lovely brass version of the earlier bikes. 

Not much more to add--there is a catalog for sale on eBay that has the Elswick-Falcon bikes I may bid on that may have some information, but these are for a slightly later generation...


----------



## Richard

kjung said:


> Gentlemen:
> Check out this link for vintage Falcon Decals. I am going to use these on my restoration project.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300169011874&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123
> 
> All the parts, and decals are ready. Now the paint job. I guess I should do a set of "before pics" and then the "after". Hopefully a strong contrast!
> 
> Regards


That source is Cyclomondo, Greg Softly's eBay store. Greg is trying to nail down the dimensions of the Ernie Clement's chainstay decal. I don't want to put his e-mail address up here for the obvious reasons, but if have the info, you can contact him through his eBay store. Mine was lost in the repaint 15 years ago. I'm also looking for a headbadge, decal or otherwise.

Plus, if the Reynolds 531P frame decals I got are any indication, his products are top notch.


----------



## astrobuf

*Designed by Ernie Clements decal*

I have been corresponding with Greg. As you might have seen from my months ago post of my Bike photos, I have fairly intat Ernie Clements decals. Greg has the art/font worked out and as soon as I get some good photos to him to scale from he'll have the dimensions correct too.

Pat / Astrobuf


----------



## paredown

*Signature photos*

These are not from my bike, but here's a couple. Both from early 70s:


----------



## paredown

*One more*

One more signature...this one is from the mid to late sixties and has less distinct outlining.

There is also an Olympic version early 70s that is less distinctive:


----------



## kjung

*Falcon Decals*

I too have been in contact with Greg at Cyclomondo, and have some of the decals. They look very good.
As for the headbadge, just check out ebay periodically. I bought one that I needed for my restoration for about $20 in the last month. It was quite a coincidence, I got up for our Saturday small group ride, but the weather was bad. So I logged onto ebay, and there it was! Serendiptiy.....
A friend who also has a Falcon bought one about a year ago. You have to be patient, but they do show up every so often.


----------



## spastook

*This is from 1984 Falcon catalog*

I still own this bike. Built with a Suntour Superbe Gruppo. Had it repainted several years ago by Ted Wocjik. Been thinking of turning it into a fixed gear recently.


----------



## spastook

*1984 Falcon 531 Red Label*

I had this bike built up with Suntour Superbe


----------



## lakes road sheep

Suntour Superbe was fantastic stuff. Much better than Shimano of the time. I Had a bike with Superbe Pro parts many years ago. It was a lime green MKM (I miss that bike). Your red label looks really nice.


----------



## kjung

*Restored Falcon*

Well, I finished my project. It has been an interesting adventure, done purely for sentimental reasons. Overall, the old parts cleaned up very well, and the bike is almost all original, and period parts (nos when needed). It is hard to believe that this is the same bike from an earlier posting. (Rattle can paint, ripped decals, etc.)
Frame painting by Airglow out of Georgia. Very nice work. I supplied the decals.
Now to ride!!


----------



## Richard

spastook said:


> I had this bike built up with Suntour Superbe


That is exactly my frame - 531P, original color, lugs, decals, etc. Although mine has been "resto-modded" and repainted.


----------



## kjung

I had to restore mine. It was in pretty bad condition. Many hard miles. The original headbadge was missing, and fortunately, I was able to buy one on ebay. The good part was there was no excessive corrosion, or dents in the frame, other than a small one on the headtube which Airglow took care of. 
I recommed the process even though 'serious collectors' scoff at the idea of restoration. It sure is a pleasure to behold.


----------



## paredown

I had to check your profile to see the pics! Happy Valentine's day--it turned out great--the colour is great

I'm actually in London, & today got to visit at Roberts Cycles, & help a pal pick out his new Roberts Audax special--and Andrew agreed that the Falcons were a great bike in their day! 

We've a lot going on right now, & I have not started my restoration. Hopefully soon.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## DannyBoy

*Nice....can you post pix.*



Richard said:


> That is exactly my frame - 531P, original color, lugs, decals, etc. Although mine has been "resto-modded" and repainted.


i love these falcons. postmore!


----------



## Richard

*Some old ones.*



DannyBoy said:


> i love these falcons. postmore!


Here are a couple of older pics. I finally got a good digital camera so I'll post some better ones later.

I struggled over whether to "upgrade" the steel fork/threaded headset/quill stem. But it wasn't like it was a vintage Hetchins or something like that and it did take over 400 grams off the front end. With the same rake, the bike handles as well as it ever did - that is to say superb.

Mostly Record 8 speed. I have a very nice Record crank and front d waiting in the wings for an upcoming repaint. I plan on using Cyclomundo's Falcon decals.


----------



## kjung

I may have incorrectly posted the pictures to an earlier part of the thread, just after the picture of my Falcon before the restoration. 
The purple paint is matched to the original paint which was under the ripped up decals. The paint in the before picture was a off-color "rattle can" job, I did many years earlier since the original paint was in bad condition, and I didn't want the frame to corrode.
Decals by Greg at Cyclomondo, very nice.
Painting by Airglow Painting out of Georgia. My thanks to Hill Clarke. (Also minor dent removal and remounting of the Falcon headbadge.)
Found the NOS parts mostly on ebay, to approximate the originals. Some may be slightly better.
Rims and hubs are original. As are the brakes, stem, handlebars. The cranks were upgraded sometime in the early 80's since the originals were trashed.
May not be the perfect "collector restoration", but I'm happy with it, and it sure is a sight better than it was!
Good luck with your project!!


----------



## astrobuf

Kjung,

Looks very nice. How did you decide upon the color you've used? I was trying to make out what you've used for tires, but can't quite see it? Your toe clip straps also seem interesting, they appear to have a Falcon logo on them? Where did you get them?

Astrobuf


----------



## kjung

The color was easy an easy choice. That was the original color of the bike. When I had done my home-made paint job, I didn't attempt to remove the decals, but merely taped them off. Original paint color was underneath, largely undisturbed. The match is very close. Hill Clark at Airglow did 'clearcoat' the paint and decals. This should preserve them for a long time.
As for tires, those are Specialized Tri-Sport. Some sort of kevlar mesh, durable, and they seem to roll well. I considered putting "gum walls" on them but sort of like the look of the all black tires, and I will be riding this bike occasionally. They are 27 x 1 1/4" clinchers, mounted on the original Rigida Chrome Rain Rim and Campy high flange hubs. (What a mutt! In the true Falcon spirit.)
The toe straps were a lucky find, in fact: Falcon Christophe. I found them on ebay and just couldn't resist. Probably spent too much for them, but may never see them posted again?? They are NOS/New Old Stock. 
This project took months to complete. An interesting diversion. Not sure if I'll do it again, although the end result is satisfying.
Good luck with your project. Post pictures when you finish.


----------



## astrobuf

Very nice. I had no idea that shade of Purple was available from Falcon. What year was your bike?

Tragically, I have not done a thing to get started on my bike, save for having a new set of rims laced up. Managed to score some old stock 1-1/8" clinchers and rode the bike a few weeks before putting it away for the season. It's -15degF here today, kind of puts a dent in ones thinking about biking.

Astrobuf


----------



## kjung

I'm not exact on the year, either very early 71, or summer of 70. 
The winter would be a perfect time to tear the bike down, can't ride it anyway, and you can have it all ready to go for the late spring/summer.
I do like the idea of 1-1/8" clinchers. What type and make? # of holes? 
I just saw a vintage Falcon headbadge on Ebay if you need one.....too bad the bikes disappear and the headbadges live on.
Good luck.


----------



## rogerrabbit

*1980ish Falcon San Remo*

Hi, I have a 24.5" Falcon San Remo frame that I bought new in the beginning of 1982 in New Zealand. It was repainted about 1990, but I am now thinking about a quality restoration. 

It was a dark blue, with chrome forks, front lugs, and rear stays (Chrome socks?) It had San Remo logos on the chain stays (not San Remo Equipe). The front logo was a sticker, rather than a badge. The seat stays were the flat wrap around type. It had no braze-ons. It was full Reynolds DB. 

I do have a photo of it somewhere from when it was new. It was equipped originally with mostly DuraAce, including black large flange hubs. I will probably set it up with the same equipment I put on it when it was new.

If anyone has any info on the early 80's San Remo, I would appreciate it.

Roger

P.S. Prior to that I had a Centurion Professional, which was also a beautiful bike. If anyone has one in a large size, I would be interested in acquiring it.


----------



## kjung

You should look on ebay. There is an 80's catalog up for bids. That should give you good info. If you do buy it, please post it here. I did that with a 70's catalog. It really helps this forum.

Good Luck.


----------



## daninsprings

*Falcon*

I picked up a falcon with chorus group for $35.00 Reynolds 531 frame and forks, Gipiemme dropouts, and my headset says Falcon. I have no clue what model it is. I am getting the complete bike chromed, and I managed to get all the decals off. My buddy is scanning them, cleaning them up on his computer and printing me up some new ones. Could anyone tell me what model my bike is?


----------



## Richard

*A more recent pic.*

Just to keep the thread alive, and as I promised, here's a recent pic I took of the Falcon that was posted on another thread.

I still hope to do a repaint/powder coat with correct decals soon.


----------



## daninsprings

I picked up a red falcon that was hand made in england. Has all Campy record except the "falcon" head set. Reynolds 531 competition frame and forks and Gipiemme dropouts. Can anyone help identify my model?


----------



## honkinunit

*Falcon/Merckx*



wim said:


> Here's a scan of a 1974 advertisement. There were several Falcon-Merckx models with a wide range of components, and I stand corrected. The one I owned briefly and based my description on had cottered cranks and clinchers, so it must have been the "Supporter." You could get them all in "Merckx orange," according to this 1974 ad.
> 
> http://www.bikebrothers.co.uk/falconeddy.htm



I worked in a shop in the 70's that sold Falcon and Merckx. Merckx was just a rebadged Falcon painted orange, from what we could tell. I remember the top of the line model had sew ups and mid level Campy. I also remember the workmanship being, umm, workmanlike, and that is being kind. The top of the line model we had was made of 531, and it had the wrap around seatstay (the top of the seatstays joined in a loop around the seat lug.) There were actually hammer marks in the loop part that you could see through the orange paint. It took a long time to sell that bike.


----------



## kjung

Post a picture and maybe I, or someone else can help you with the dating/type of Falcon.
Is it from the 80's? I don't know that Falcon used Gipiemme in the early 70's?? They used alot of inexpensive stamped dropouts, and some Campagnolo on their high end bikes of that vintage. The late 70's and 80's are a bit of a blur in Falcon history. The company was bought and sold a couple of times, and the parts they used could have changed quite a bit. A detailed picture of the bike before the 'tear-down' would help.
Regards, and good luck.


----------



## daninsprings

*Falcon, made in england, reynolds 531 competition.*

Campagnolo chorus group, gipiemme dropouts. I bought this bike for $35.00. The frame was so hacked up, I decided to restore it. I am chroming the entire frame and forks to make this bike unique, and it should be sent back to me within a month or so. I would like to know the model of this bike, Can anyone help?


----------



## kjung

Did you look on the earlier posts on this forum? Some posts have pics of Falcons of various vintages. Were there any models which had similar decals or components? That would narrow it down a bit.


----------



## Spirito

wim said:


> I know of two: Ugo DeRosa and Ernesto Colnago. There may have been others.


1965 - Superia (stock bike)
1966 - Peugeot (stock bike)
1967 - Peugeot (stock bike) and Masi
1968 - Masi
1969 - Marcel Van der Este (Belgian builder)
1970 - Pella (or Pello) Torino, Italy
1971 - Colnago and Kessels
1972 - Colnago and Kessels
1973 - Colnago and Kessels
1974 - DeRosa and Kessels
1975 - DeRosa and Kessels
1976 - DeRosa and Kessels
1977 - DeRosa


----------



## Harpo Merckx

*Harpo Merckx*

Hello everybody, 

This is my first post to the forums. I've been doing some research about my bike and found myself here . I was told when I bought it that it was a Falcon, most likely from the 80's. I bought it from a consignment shop in '97; the previous owner had repainted it and built it up this way around '89 or '90. It sports a Phil Wood bottom bracket, Avocet Cyclometer and aero levers, all rather new products for when it was built. It also wears bladed front spokes, record hubs, headset and shifters, and SunTour GPX brakes and derailleurs. It is a wonderful ride, something I save for occasional use. Unfortunately the doctor is telling me I shouldn't ride drop bar bikes anymore, so you may see it on eBay one of these days, or maybe I'll just keep it around to gaze upon dreamily. Anyway I thought you folks would enjoy seeing it, so here it is.

Happy trails!


----------



## kjung

Interesting bike, in a rather "tongue in cheek" way. Certainly would turn heads on local rides. It could be a Falcon. Probably later 80's, judging by the water bottle braze-on's, cable guides, and recessed brake nuts.
Not sure if Falcon had any Molteni Orange original paint jobs in the 80?? 

Still, an interesting ride.......thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Harpo Merckx

That fits with what I was told, and what I've guessed based on this thread. Thanks for the info. 

FWIW, more pics here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157604759143814/


----------



## wyattmtthws

Great bicycles. Maybe sometime next month I'll try to trade-in my not-so-old bike and purchase the one I saw in the shop and post it here


----------



## mikebordo

astrobuf said:


> Here's the bike as it stood this morning. You can see she's a bit chewed up!
> 
> Astrobuf


Hey, I had one of those when I was a kid! Mine was purple. Same stickers. I still have the head tube medallion that fell off of it. I think I got it in 1972 or 1973.

Very nice.


----------



## astrobuf

*Red Falcon identification*



daninsprings said:


> I picked up a red falcon that was hand made in england. Has all Campy record except the "falcon" head set. Reynolds 531 competition frame and forks and Gipiemme dropouts. Can anyone help identify my model?



Have any photos you can post?

Astrobuf


----------



## c-note

*Falcon Harrier*

Okay so this is the 2nd bike forum i've been to and still not found anything on my particular falcon. It is called a "Harrier", I belive it to be a later 80's model. The front badge is a sticker not a proper metal badge which leads me to belive this, though it could just be that it is a more econ model.

Build is a Lugged single butted Reynolds 453 frame with Stronglight cranks, Shimano 105 shifters/rear derailleur, Sachs-Huret front derailleur, Sakae drop bars, Rigida wheels, Weinmann side pull brakes, tange headset, and an Avenir water bottle holder.

I know it's not a top of the line bike by the Reynolds 453 tubing but it seems to be a solid ride. I bought it off craigslist recently and all I had to do to get it on the road was lube it and put new tubes and tires on it.


----------



## kjung

*Falcon Harrier*

It clearly is a nice bike, and I'm sure you got a great value. Enjoy the ride!

It looks to be from the later 80's, especially with the 105 components, and the "foil application headbadge". Here are some comments about the Reynolds 453 pulled off of "Classic Rendezvous" from 2003. Check out the link at the bottom of this comment for the Reynolds sticker info.

"Reynolds 453 was a manganese-titanium alloy intended for sports and general purpose bicyles. Reynolds produced only the 3 main tubes in this alloy and they were single butted. Bottom of the line Reynolds, along with 501."

"Reynolds 453 Gitane posted by JONathan on 5/27/2003 at 7:12:52 AM 
Keep, keep, keep. I'd keep the frame since that Reynolds 453 is a bit unusual. "Low end" is a relative term and it is not the single determinant for collectibility. I see that a lot of collectibles can be low end, of course a lot are not low end. To me, any bike that's got a name and that is over 25 years BP, is collectible. Do you really dig the bike? If so, I'd keep it." 

Here is a Web-link which shows the Reynolds Stickers commonly found on bikes.....
http://home.comcast.net/~bobequus/images/bikepictures/Reynolds-transfers.jpg


----------



## kjung

FYI, Falcon quit producing the heavier, painted, and rivited headbadges in the late 70's, and by the 80's, unless I'm mistaken, they were the "sticker type" on all their bikes, until they went to the white "bird head" sticker near the end of their run sometime around the 90's.


----------



## Richard

kjung said:


> FYI, Falcon quit producing the heavier, painted, and rivited headbadges in the late 70's, and by the 80's, unless I'm mistaken, they were the "sticker type" on all their bikes, until they went to the white "bird head" sticker near the end of their run sometime around the 90's.


My Falcon, which I purchased as a frameset in 1989, had the "sticker type" headbadge and it certainly wasn't "low end." It's Reynolds 531P (not C) which at the time ranked only below 753 in the Reynolds lineup. 

I had a pleasant e-mail exchange with Sean White at Falcon trying to identify the model and year of production. Falcon, like almost every other bike manufacturer outside of Asia, went through some hard times (two corporate buyouts.) He went through the records which only dated back to 1989 and came up empty. Conversations with "old hands" led him to believe the frame was made in 1987/88 when they were sponsoring the second-tier pro team "Banana-Falcon."

Regardless, while it may not have the "panache" of a Colnago or De Rosa, my Falcon is as nice of a ride as I've ever had the pleasure to throw a leg over in my 62 years.:thumbsup:


----------



## c-note

*Falcon Harrier update*

I've been doing light rides around my neighborhood, as I am quite out of shape it's been slow going. But I like the bike a lot, it's light and is very nimble and responsive. 

I have yet to replace my seat but have ditched the gel cover and am riding on the bare molded plastic which seems to work fine for now. 

I can tell that when I do get my endurance up and get the hang of shifting efficiently it's gonna be a seriously fun speed machine.


----------



## zossima51

*Falcon Reynolds 653*



Museum of Zero Tolerance said:


> Maybe in small print at the bottom of the ad it inferred:
> "Celebrity Voice Impersonated."
> Merckx probably did license Falcon to use his name, only.
> Who did build Eddy's machines?
> Thanks...


Regarding Eddy Merckx, I did find this: 653 - Following feedback from Eddy Merckx that a pure 753 frame was too harsh for certain stages of the Tour de France, Reynolds produced a 653 tubeset which combined 753 stays with 531 main tubes and forks. The 531 used was a thinner gauge than usual produced specifically for use in the 653 set. Eddy and other riders were very pleased with the result, which combined an light, ultra-stiff and efficient transmission with a more forgiving and comfy ride. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reynolds_Cycle_Technology


I came across a Falcon 653 with all Campy components (including toe clip pedals) and Cinelli stem and bar........ for $30 on Craig's List.


----------



## paredown

Richard said:


> Regardless, while it may not have the "panache" of a Colnago or De Rosa, my Falcon is as nice of a ride as I've ever had the pleasure to throw a leg over in my 62 years.:thumbsup:


 +1 on that--still love my '72 San Remo & I am finally reunited with it, although house renos have taken priority over bike restorations...
Cheers,
D


----------



## firstroadride

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/787699637.html

Just saw this. $400


----------



## kjung

*Nice Falcon*

I looked at the pictures, very nice bike. Great price. It won't last long. Wish it was a bit smaller, I'd have trouble reaching the pedals.


----------



## kjung

*Falcon project*

Gentlemen: Any thoughts on this project? 
It could use a repaint, been in storage a long time, nothing but mild surface dings/rust. No frozen bolts, or seat post, it should "clean up" reasonable well.
I guess its age around 1983-84, based on the date stamp on the back of the Sakae CR Cranks.
I am considering a different color, maybe the traditional Falcon light blue? This bike isn't particularly valuable as a collectors item.

Components:
Shimano derailleurs front and back
Shimano shifters, 6-speed non-indexed
Shimano 600 brakes
SR Bar, Stem, and Laprade seatpost 27.2mm
Tange Forged Dropouts with adjusters in rear and Derailleur hanger
Chrome Fork
Pointed Lugs

Braze-ons:
Shifters
Bottle bosses on downtube

Headbadge is the foil sticker, note: the CANADA over the script FALCON

I pulled the Seatpost out and looked down the tube. The tubing appears to be seamless, I can't tell if it is butted. It may be easier to see down the tubes once it is disassembled.
It may be Ishiwata?? Note the "shield shaped" remainder of some sort of sticker on the top of the seat tube.

I didn't know that Falcon made bikes in Canada?


----------



## kjung

Interesting Falcon bikes and info. Very nice pics of a Model 76 San Remo!

http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/main.php


----------



## kjung

Almost forgot. 
When you get to the Main Page of "Wooljersey" just type Falcon in the Search Engine.


----------



## c-note

*falcon stuff*

There are a few nice falcons posted in this flicker lightweight bicycle group, along with 2 1987 adverts; one for the "Triathalon 105" model and another for the "Victory" model.

http://www.flickr.com/search/groups/?q=falcon&[email protected]&m=pool


----------



## Richard

That Falcon Victory is a ringer for my frameset. 531P, Campy 1010B dropouts, the color prior to the repaint.


----------



## c-note

*Update on my Harrier*

I've done some research and found that I can date my bike to late 87' from the date stamp on my rear hub which is a Maillard. I would venture to say that the earlier posted "Triathalon 105" is of a similar vintage as it looks _very_ similar to mine but with nicer tubing. Also I want to share some new shots of my bike with some upgrades.





























New saddle and PB SuperFlash










Not so new Arundel gecko grip tape










Romisen RC-N3 Q5 flashlight mounted with a Twofish lock-block and the old school vetta computer that came with the bike.


----------



## paredown

*Falcon models clarified? And did Eddy ride one?*

Well the more you look, the more you learn. I've had the pleasure of looking at some of the treasures that Robert Broderick has on Wool Jersey, including full 1973 and 1974 Falcon catalogs--page identical except for different colored graphics. See the 1974 catalog Kjung posted here on RBR. 

There is no difference between the model lineup for the two years & both catalogs show multiple models bearing the San Remo name. The color catalog posted on Classic Rendezvous (which I think is c. ~1970) has different names for some of the same model numbers--given below as [.....] I've added some of the Falcon/Eddy model numbers like {this}.

The multiple models under the San Remo name has been the source of much confusion! And with all boom-era bikes, parts were substituted with abandon...

The Falcon model hierarchy:

Falcon San Remo (Model 76) [San Remo Equipe Model 276] {Merckx Super Comp. 102 less chrome}
" San Remo (Model 98 Chrome; Model 96 Enameled) Track
" San Remo (Model 92) [Super Route Model 92] {Merckx Kermesse #106}
" San Remo (Model 94) [replaces Cote d'Azure Model 84?] {Merckx Giro #104}
" San Remo (Model 80)
" Majorca (Model 64)
" Black Diamond (Model 70 Men's/71 Woman's) 
" Olympic (Model 78 Mens; 79 Women's) [Olympic Model 78/79 Women's]
" (?) (Model 68/ 69 Women's) "schoolboy"
" (?) (Model 58) 24" Wheels Junior
" Super Tourist (Model 88/89 Women's)
" E.C. 72 (Model 72)

Top of the heap San Remo #76 is advertised as a "Replica of the model used by our team." This model came with full Campy Nuovo Record kit including brakes, full Reynolds 531 DB, the Holdsworth-style flat wrap-over rear stays, "spearpoint" "specialist" lugs, Cinelli-style forged fork crown, chromed rear stays, front lugs and front forks. Painted team colors of powder blue (Alternative was Red/black); Falcon name top tube and down tube. 

This is the bike that I purchased new in 1972, & I thought that this was the only "true" San Remo...

In typescript accompaning the catalog noted above, Falcon notes that this model 76 geometry was the same for the top-end Falcon, Merckx and Coventry Eagle models. (And, if the writer from Bike World 2, 6 (December 1973) is to be believed (or the Falcon reps who told him) Eddy rode part of the 1972 tour on a Falcon/Mercx!!!) 

**[Edit: at the beginning of this post, Wim posted a list of Eddy's frame-makers by year, and Kessels is credited for 1972--there is the outside chance that since Kessels and Falcon were both producing Merckx badged bikes (in fact sharing the same decals) he did throw a leg over a Falcon at some point in the Tour...]**

The Model 94 San Remo was also full Reynolds DB, but came with center pull brakes (unspecified; likely Weinmann), tubulars, Prugnat lugs, Cinelli round fork crown, older-style round wrap over stays (?) & came in "Lime green"; possibly like this example that DannyBoy posted. (Although DannyBoy's shows chrome rear & front forks.) In the 1973/74 catalogs it looks as if it does not have chrome (probably cost saving...); as the Cote d'Azure Model 84 of `1970 it also had virtually no chrome, although it is the mid-blue color.

Model 92 San Remo looks to be Reynolds straight gauge, tubulars & lower end equipment--it came in "Racing Blue" which I think is more mid-tone than the team "powder blue" color. Available as 5 speed as well.

Model 80 San Remo came an "Italian design frame with continental lugs" but had 27x1.25 wheels. Came with "Campagnolo" but likely Victory because of its lower spec. This looks to be a "poser" bike--race look but clincher tires.

Just to complicate matters, though, Bicycling Magazine tested a San Remo in 1972 (no model identified) that seems to be midway between a Mod. 76 and 94--it had Campy equipment, chrome accents, flat wrap-over stays (I think I can make this out from the bad pics), but round-bladed/flat crown forks of the Mod. 94 (see Bicycling 13,11 (November 1972), and the reviewer comments on these forks. It also had centerpull brakes.

Around the same time (1973), Falcon produced the Falcon/Eddy Competition Model 100--Reynolds, spearpoint lugs, all campy--except that one has the Italian forged crown fork, center pull brakes and chrome. So not directly comparable to any Falcon model, at least by spec. Go figure...

Now if I could just figure out what the difference was between a Model 76 and 276...it may be that this distinguished between all Campy and almost all Campy (with centerpull brakes)...

After that there's still the '80s to sort out!

Cheers,
Dean

(The review in Bicycling is here)


----------



## Richard

Thanks, Dean.

Get on with the '80's now.


----------



## kjung

*80's Falcons*

Putting together the 80's may be a significant feat. That time period seems to be very blurry for Falcon. 

They had their Harrier, and Triathlon series, all the way up to the very nice Professional Class 531C built bikes.

In addition they had ones such as I found which were imported from Japan with good quality Ishiwata tubing (.022/Magny), nice Shimano components, and assembled in Canada.

If you can figure out the 80's, kudo's!!

Kirk


----------



## Richard

kjung said:


> Putting together the 80's may be a significant feat. That time period seems to be very blurry for Falcon.
> 
> They had their Harrier, and Triathlon series, all the way up to the very nice Professional Class 531C built bikes.
> 
> In addition they had ones such as I found which were imported from Japan with good quality Ishiwata tubing (.022/Magny), nice Shimano components, and assembled in Canada.
> 
> If you can figure out the 80's, kudo's!!
> 
> Kirk


Yep. As I've posted before, I had a nice e-mail correspondence with Sean White, Falcon (what's left of it) product manager. He actually took the time to go back through the records and basically determined that anything prior to 1989 was a "black hole." It was only through the efforts and knowledge of the great "participants" in these here forums that I've pretty much figured that mine is a production "Victory" model circa '86-'87 which apparently was stripped for parts and then was purchased by me as a frameset.

I'd sure like to see some pics of the Banana-Falcon Pro Team bikes from that era. Didn't Malcom Elliot ride for them?


----------



## paredown

You mean like these? One of these was identified pretty specifically as a 1989 model. 

Didn't know about the Canadian experiment...Do you have a source, Kirk?

Cheers,
Dean

(I regret not buying more of the ones I have seen, but I have plans for an awesome garage at this new house, & I may go into competition with Dave Hickey!!!!!)


----------



## chibird

This is a great site. I recently bought my very first and only Falcon to date. I'm in need of assistance to identify which model along with birth year. I can post pictures later if requested. Bike is fully campy except for weinmann break. 531 frame, Falcon decal on front, Chrome front fork tips, tires are sew-ups, chainstays only say's "Designed by Ernie Clements" I know this isnt a lot of information, but whatever information someone may have to point me in the right direction i'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## paredown

Post pics please, especially the rear seat stay area, and front fork crown (so you can see side and front). Post a pic of the 531 decal as well. Few models had their model name printed on them, so it will be a bit of a guessing game, but the Campy components and sew-ups point to a higher end frame...
Dean


----------



## chibird

trying to find the model for my falcon


----------



## paredown

Frame looks to be straight gauge Reynolds 531 (by the horizontal placement of the numbers)--main tubes only. You also have the wrap-over rear stays, but not flattened. The paint looks to be original, and the model that came in that color called "Bronze Flamboyant" that you can confirm by catalog was the Olympic.

If it is an Olympic, that would make it a less collectible, but still nice riding Falcon. 

I can't make out the components from the photos, except the Weinmann 999 center pull brakes. You initially mentioned Campy--which would be also correct from the catalog, but this would be a low end model. The top and down tube "Falcon" decals make me think this would be mid-70s; you might be able to place it more exactly by picking an individual component where aficionados have established a time line. 

There is a post above where someone was able to do this by tracking their model of Maillard hub...

Dean


----------



## kjung

*Canadian Falcon's*

Dean,
You asked if I had any reference source for the 'Canadian' variant of Falcon. The only proof I have is the one I purchased last August in Hollywood, FL. (Many Canadian transplants/snowbirds live in the area.) It had a Falcon 'decal' headbadge with "Canada" printed on it, and the faded outline of the Ishiwata Logo.

The bike was in pretty bad condition so I elected to do a replica/restoration to my tastes.
The attached picture shows the proof of the Canadian build.

I also found a Bianchi with a similar build and components from the same era. I wonder if there was some cooperation to build "European style bikes" with parts from Japan to take advantage of the then lesser cost of imported items?

Other than that, not much as surfaced about the "Canadian Falcon" connection.

Regards


----------



## paredown

Thanks for that--I wonder if this wasn't in response to some change in the Canadian import laws...I seem to recall Norco around this time also went back to "making" bikes in Canada, after spending years doing direct imports...


----------



## c-note

This is an amazing thread... Thanks to everyone for sharing their knowledge and pictures. I love to have been a participant in piecing together the history of this somewhat little known company and am proud to own a piece of their history. Who knows, maybe more of their 80's bikes or even some catalogs will surface in the next few year and we will be able to illuminate that black hole.


----------



## thefatcyclist

Hi I'm from Scotland and have been following this thread.
I have a Falcon, I can't remember whether I got it in 1969, 70 or 71. I was 12-13 anyway, now i'm 51!!!!!
It is a 21 inch framed model, lower end recreational I guess. It was called "The Gnat" and was Purple and Blue, until I sprayed it metallic green with rattle cans sometime in the late 70's.
It has the same type of centre pull brakes Weinmann 750/Vanqueur999, seat (now replaced as split) pedals (now replaced with plastic ones, wish I had asked for them back when I changed them),Aluminium alloy handle bars and handlebar stem as Chibirds model above. It is a 5 speed with Huret shifter and Svelto derailleur. The original aluminum wheels were replaced by Harkeill wheels after an accident. The wheels are 27x11/4. The badge is a proper cast metal in gold and blue one and says Falcon, has the olympic rings and states designed by Ernie Clements.
I remember I got this because I am only 5'4 inches tall, and it was the only bike I could get that was near my size. My cycling inseam is 283/4 inches and so there is no gap between my crown jewels and the top tube when I stand over it, which has meant that the handlebars have always been as low as I could get them and the seat post is only up 3/4 inch. In other words this bike has always been too big for me.
That didn't stop me from riding it every day to school and for my paper round, and going for rides of 20-30 miles with my friends on their Vikings and Claude Butlers. One friend was a racer and had a Major Nichols (he still has it). It went to university with me and travelled around Edinburgh every day, then went home at weekends on the train, or sometimes I cycled the 30 or so miles home on it. Later it was chained to the railings so I could use it when I got off the train and cycle to my place of work, and sometimes it sat in the garage untouched for a few years, after the longest time the tyres had perished.
I must have done thousands of miles on this bike and in fact was riding it to the shops tonight.
The serial number is stamped on the bottom off the frame partially obscured but looks like
??1903.
I will be interested to see if there are any cervelos or modanes still going in 40 years time.
Hope you find this of interest


----------



## paredown

Great story--the Falcons were/are wonderful bikes.

I have a few years on you, but I got my San Remo around the same time--and still have it. Lasted longer than any of my relationships, and has seen me through countless moves, cities and even countries!

One of my great regrets was not tracking Ernie Clements down while we were living in England a few years ago--he's since passed away...


----------



## evwxxx

And now for something a little older. I received my Falcon Black Diamond model for Christmas, 1962. It was on display at the local "Western Auto" store in our town, along with some other "rare at that time" ten speeds. It was listed at $89.00. There was another bike there listed for $59.00, that is the one I thought I would get, as we were just poor chicken farmers. Well, the Falcon showed up under the tree, to my everlasting delight, and I still have it. Original configuration included Williams steel cottered cranks, Bayless/Wiley BB, Dunlop "superlight" steel rims with Milremo hubs, in 32/40 configuration, Wright's leather saddle, Weinmann "999" centerpulls, Huret deraillers, Milremo stem and bar, and cool pump under the toptube that made a great squirt gun, much to its detriment! Anyway I rode the heck out of it during my high school/college years, ignored it for 15 years after marriage, then "re-discovered" it around 1996 and had it repainted to original color by CycleArt in 1997. Have done some "upgrading", including replacing the steel Dunlop rims with Clement 700c clinchers, and the crank with Stronglight 49D, and the deraillers with Campy NR, although I am thinking I will put my old steel (brass?) campy record on it soon. Anyway here is a couple links to pics of it if anyone is interested. Note the semi-sloping fork crown and intricate lugs on this model!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/548312091/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/548312109/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/548312161/


----------



## kjung

Very nice pics EVWXXX, Cycle Art did a very nice job on the respray! I particularly like the chrome fork crown. If there is one thing missing from bikes today, it is the nice shiny chrome parts! 
I went ahead and had the wheels relaced on one of my Falcons, just because the spokes were old, dull and somewhat chewed up. Now it looks even better with nice shiny spokes.

Keep posting pictures.


----------



## evwxxx

Believe it or not that chrome fork crown is actually a metal chrome "cap" that fits down over the sloping crown. I never knew that until CycleArt popped it off!! Thus you can see the painted lug thru the "chevron" windows in the lug cap!


----------



## T.J.

*Mystery Falcon sign in please*

Hello Roadbikers,
This is my first post. Okay so I'm a neophyte, newbie and wide-eyed tenderfoot. I may not be knowledgable, but I love vintage bikes. Thirty years after growing up with a wealthy friend who regularly made fun of my tank [Schwinn Continental) and almost daily hearing about his 531 alloy frame, I recently bought a Falcon. Mine isn't the powder blue he had, however and it doesn't have chromed forks. Still it's a nice bike. It's a red Black Diamond with 27" chrome rims and a 26 mm seat post. Its derailleurs are Simpex (I thought they made watches). Just a joke folks. The paint needs some work. Its serial # is, as best as I can make it out, C65835 or it could be C35835. Yes its an Ernie Clements. Is this a decent bike? Do I have that legendary 531 Reynolds alloy? Is it true that the side pull brakes Falcon used were the best on the planet? At least in 1976 anyway. Poor me, I've got center pulls. Should I swap out working parts for better Falcon parts? Should I repaint the tired and scratched finish or just touch up the scratches? Does anyone have a year for this bike? Other than Craig's and ebay are there good places to find Falcon parts and bikes? Okay that's enough questions for now I hope someone can answer a few of my questions.

Thanks,
T.J.


----------



## Richard

T.J. said:


> Hello Roadbikers,
> This is my first post. Okay so I'm a neophyte, newbie and wide-eyed tenderfoot. I may not be knowledgable, but I love vintage bikes. Thirty years after growing up with a wealthy friend who regularly made fun of my tank [Schwinn Continental) and almost daily hearing about his 531 alloy frame, I recently bought a Falcon. Mine isn't the powder blue he had, however and it doesn't have chromed forks. Still it's a nice bike. It's a red Black Diamond with 27" chrome rims and a 26 mm seat post. Its derailleurs are Simpex (I thought they made watches). Just a joke folks. The paint needs some work. Its serial # is, as best as I can make it out, C65835 or it could be C35835. Yes its an Ernie Clements. Is this a decent bike? Do I have that legendary 531 Reynolds alloy? Is it true that the side pull brakes Falcon used were the best on the planet? At least in 1976 anyway. Poor me, I've got center pulls. Should I swap out working parts for better Falcon parts? Should I repaint the tired and scratched finish or just touch up the scratches? Does anyone have a year for this bike? Other than Craig's and ebay are there good places to find Falcon parts and bikes? Okay that's enough questions for now I hope someone can answer a few of my questions.
> 
> Thanks,
> T.J.


Post pictures if you can. Falcons, like their contemporary Raleighs, were all over the map. Entry level tanks to some genuinely stellar bikes - like my late '80's Victory with Reynolds 531P, Campy dropouts, etc. Other than the frame and fork, there really aren't any "Falcon" parts, just possibly generic stuff rebranded.


----------



## kjung

*Finished Falcon Project*

Here are a few pics of a project just finished. This was my "Canadian variant" Falcon, from the early 80's. 

Shimano 600 Arabesque Group. Derailleurs, brakes, brake levers, chainrings, cranks, shifters.
Sansin Gold Annodized Hubs.
Sakae Laprade seatpost 27.2mm. Sakae Stem, and Handlebars.
Ishiwata Frame Tubing, Forged dropouts with adjusters.
Ambrosio Rims.

Smooth ride, shifts well. Gets favorable comments from other riders.....


----------



## kjung

*Early 80's Falcon Pics*

Falcon Pics from the earlier message.


----------



## kjung

TJ, you will find with Falcon that they used parts from all over the world. The bike may have rims from France, Italy; Drive Train from Japan, France or Italy; Brakes from Switzerland, etc. As for any rebranded 'Falcon parts' you generally would not have found them on a Falcon Black Diamond from the 70's, which I am assuming your bike dates from. Especially with 'center pull brakes', which by the way were good products in their day. Look at the earlier posts, you will see that Falcon rarely specified, in their catalog, exactly what was on their bikes.
Post pics, and you will get more info. Also check out the catalog from 1974 posted earlier, they didn't change much from year to year. As to Black Diamond being 531, I'm not so sure it was? 531 was used in various configurations such as: in the main tubes only; or main tubes and fork; or Full 531 main tubes, fork, and stays.
Any bike with 531 will generally have a sticker, or remanants of one touting some form of 531, as that was a selling point for the bike.
Feel free to ask questions. There is much experience in this thread.


----------



## Richard

That is a beauty! Love that "trademark" blue with white panels. Do you know who made the "Canadian/Japanese" Falcons. Ishiwata tubing (good stuff) tells me it might have been Bridgestone (also good stuff.)

By the way, I scored an NOS Reynolds 531 fork - a ringer for the original that I stupidly sold when I stupidly put a carbon fork on my Falcon. I can get it powdercoated to match the frame and likely will go Nitto for the quill stem and seatpost. Record headset of course.

But that project may have to wait a bit. I dumped all the "bike funds" in the Bertoni build which turned out not only to be a "looker" but a superb ride as well.


----------



## kjung

Good move on the 531 fork. It was a move that had to be done. 

As for the maker of the Canadian Falcon, I don't have any idea, although I have tried to find out. It has been mentioned that Canada had/has 'local content' laws which might have made it important to assemble bikes in Canada, with imported parts. And at the time, the Yen was cheap so making frames in Japan and importing them to Canada for final assembly would have made 'economic sense' at the time.
I do know that Bianchi was also importing frames from Japan and assembling them in Canada. Could it be that they shared a facility?? Somehow, I think there was a plant in Toronto for assembly of the Bianchi's. Beyond that it is a total mystery.


----------



## T.J.

*pictures*

It looks like a million bucks. It seems to be speeding even when it's standing still.
T.J.


----------



## sperg

could some one tell me wat model came with 26 1-3/8s tires cuz i have a falcon but not sure wat model.thanks


----------



## kjung

Pictures, Pictures, Pictures........please post pics. It is almost impossible to tell what model, year, etc., unless there are uploaded pictures. Even then at times it can be a challenge.
26x1 3/8" tires sounds like a hybrid??, but Richard probably is the bike shop expert on this. I don't know of any vintage Falcon road bikes that used that size. They were all 27x1 1/4" or later, 700cc type.
Pictures also help with components. If you don't know the year of the bike, sometimes it can be pegged to a range by the derailleurs, brakes, shifters, hubs, etc.


----------



## Richard

kjung said:


> Pictures, Pictures, Pictures........please post pics. It is almost impossible to tell what model, year, etc., unless there are uploaded pictures. Even then at times it can be a challenge.
> 26x1 3/8" tires sounds like a hybrid??, but Richard probably is the bike shop expert on this. I don't know of any vintage Falcon road bikes that used that size. They were all 27x1 1/4" or later, 700cc type.
> Pictures also help with components. If you don't know the year of the bike, sometimes it can be pegged to a range by the derailleurs, brakes, shifters, hubs, etc.


26x1 3/8" tells me it's a "city/suburban" bike like a Schwinn Collegiate or various models that Falcon, Raleigh, and lots of others made, often with Sturmey-Archer 3 speed hubs. That type of bike is still around - maybe even making a comeback. My wife's Gary Fisher Simple City is a modern take on that genre, albeit with 700c wheels and a heck of a lot lighter being aluminum.


----------



## sperg

ok ill upload some pictures when i finsh sanding it down cuz its a mess right now


----------



## sperg

sperg said:


> ok ill upload some pictures when i finsh sanding it down cuz its a mess right now


here is the bike as of right now.it says falcon under the stem on where im guessing the shifters used to be.the orginal color appears to be white/gray/chrome.somebody put magna stickers over falcon.i found this out wile sanding an there was a magna sticker then falcon underneath
























u cant see where it says falcon but its underneath the stem


----------



## kjung

Well Serg, not exactly sure what you have.
Are you sure those aren't 27x1 1/4" tires?? I used to have a pair of Specialized Tri-Sport tires which look very similar to those.
The bike appears to have alot of steel parts, ie: Chainrings, cottered cranks, stem, bars.
Also rear dropouts are somewhat like older Falcons that used a 'claw on the rear derailleur'.
The square fork crown would indicate 70's. The braze on cable guides on the upper part of the downtube throw me a bit. I don't remember any Falcons with those, but they were there to support the stem shifters which were somewhat popular on entry level bikes in the mid to later 70's.

Richard any thoughts??


----------



## Richard

Maybe it's just the camera angle, but the rear wheel looks smaller than the front, thus 26x1 3/8. To the OP, what do you mean "says Falcon underneath the stem"? On the frame? Headtube? Headset?

Other than that Kirk has the number. Whatever it is, it's an "entry level" road bike from the '70's. It appears that the clamp-on holder for stem shifters is still there (thus the downtube cable stops/guides.)


----------



## sperg

Richard said:


> Maybe it's just the camera angle, but the rear wheel looks smaller than the front, thus 26x1 3/8. To the OP, what do you mean "says Falcon underneath the stem"? On the frame? Headtube? Headset?
> 
> Other than that Kirk has the number. Whatever it is, it's an "entry level" road bike from the '70's. It appears that the clamp-on holder for stem shifters is still there (thus the downtube cable stops/guides.)


it says falcon on wat i think is where te shifters used to be. but the tab things are tookin off.


----------



## sperg

kjung said:


> Well Serg, not exactly sure what you have.
> Are you sure those aren't 27x1 1/4" tires?? I used to have a pair of Specialized Tri-Sport tires which look very similar to those.
> The bike appears to have alot of steel parts, ie: Chainrings, cottered cranks, stem, bars.
> Also rear dropouts are somewhat like older Falcons that used a 'claw on the rear derailleur'.
> The square fork crown would indicate 70's. The braze on cable guides on the upper part of the downtube throw me a bit. I don't remember any Falcons with those, but they were there to support the stem shifters which were somewhat popular on entry level bikes in the mid to later 70's.
> 
> Richard any thoughts??


 the tire size is the same its just the fornt has about 75%of the tread gone so it measures 26 1/16 instea


----------



## Richard

Not to "harsh" on your aquistion, but all in all it appears to be a "low end" bike from the '70's. It's not a "restoration candidate" but could be made into a good "rider." Whether or not it's a British Falcon is up for grabs.

My advice is don't sink a lot of money into it. It could be made into a fine urban/suburban "getabout" bike.


----------



## sperg

Richard said:


> Not to "harsh" on your aquistion, but all in all it appears to be a "low end" bike from the '70's. It's not a "restoration candidate" but could be made into a good "rider." Whether or not it's a British Falcon is up for grabs.
> 
> My advice is don't sink a lot of money into it. It could be made into a fine urban/suburban "getabout" bike.


im not gonna spend hardly any money just enough to ge it looking nice an everything works.its my first road bike an since its not 700cc i prolly wont do anything to it exept little repairs.


----------



## kjung

Totally agree, don't spend much, just make it work, and you won't have to worry about anyone stealing it. I do know that there are "Falcon branded" shifters and derailleurs out there. I doubt if they have anything to do with the Falcon bikes??
They are basic parts at best, and certainly inexpensive for something like this, but pretty much any used parts will do.


----------



## TJGlowacki

*Falcon San Remo Ernie Clements*

Hello All,

I have an old green *Falcon* bike and would appreciate any advice or info from the forum readers. I have read as much as I could find on the subject, but I am looking for any new insight.

It has the Falcon logo/plate on the head tube, and the Designed by Ernie Clements/San Remo decals on the chainstays. Its has some Campy parts that I believe to be original to the bike.

These include the bottom bracket with alloy cups/steel shaft, steel crank, front derailer, steel headset, alloy shift levers, and dropouts. It has newer Campy hubs with Mavic tubular rims as the old ones were taken when a friend used the bike. By newer I mean 1989. It used to have large Campy hubs with tubular rims. The old Campy record derailer became a mangled item when my pant leg became entangled in it. It now has a Japanese replacement. The seat post is SR but probably not original. The Brooks seat might be. The brakes are Weinmann levers with Dia comp calipers.
I have no idea where they came from. It has a no name Japanese stem and French Handlebars. It is apart right now so the pictures are only of the frame and fork. It had a Reynolds decal if I remember right, but it is now gone. I think it was located near the bottom bracket. All other decals are gone and I don't remember it having any others when I got the bike

I am really looking to find out the year, model, and possible sentimental value. It has a firm, tight feel and is nice enough to restore.

Check out the photos, and thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## paredown

Late '60's San Remo with spearpoint lugs, but with the wrap-over rear stays that are non-flattened, and the flat crown forks. (Somewhere in this long thread I have posted pics of the two styles...)

Should be an all-Reynolds 531 frame & fork (original decal would have had 531 printed in a diagonal).

The Campy parts you have described certainly sound original, as do the Weinmann CP brakes--the Campy brakes were found on the team replica bikes at first, which also had more chrome & the powder blue paint. Large flange campy hubs/tubular rims also sound correct.

If you haven't found them, H Lloyd's have some decals; also an eBay seller mentioned somewhere in this thread.

There is also a picture posted by Danny Boy on this thread of almost the identical bike except with the chrome fork/stays in Flamboyant Green that sold on eBay a while back--yours could look like that!

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## paredown

[duplicate--removed]


----------



## paredown

Did the quick reply & it put my comments last in the thread...here.


----------



## TJGlowacki

*Falcon San Remo Ernie Clements*

Thanks Dean for the info and links.
I will post more photos as I put it back together.


TJ Glowacki


----------



## kjung

*Flamboyant Green Falcon*

I agree with Paredown's assessment of the bike. Although not Falcon's 'top of the line', it certainly is close. With the dropouts being cast Campy, with the derailleur hanger, this would certainly qualify it as one of the Falcon's better frames of the time. 
Are you considering a repaint? I would be a bit concerned about the rust both internal and external?? You might consider bead-blasting it to remove all decay, and then giving it a "Flamboyant Green" Powdercoat. Normally the restoration purists would never repaint a frame, but this already has so much rust, if you don't deal with it, it may not last.

Good luck, I would consider it a worthy restoration project.


----------



## vannagain

Nice! Here's mine for what it's worth. It was in sad shape and had low end parts and cottered cranks. I converted it to a single speed.


----------



## paredown

*Ernie Clements Frame c. 1953 and c. 1980*

In my attempt to construct a bit better timeline for the Falcons up through the '70s, several people told me about Ernie Clements branded bikes that predated his involvement with Falcon.

On Classic Lightweights UK, a reader has posted pictures of this Ernie Clements "Ercal" from 1953. The "Ernie Clements" reappears as a brand sometime in the 1980s, which is the second picture...


----------



## paredown

vannagain said:


> Nice! Here's mine for what it's worth. It was in sad shape and had low end parts and cottered cranks. I converted it to a single speed.


You may have been ignored--yours looks like another Black Diamond or Olympic from the mid 70s judging by the non-flattened wrap over rear stays and the absence of a derailleur hanger.

Nice looking fixie...


----------



## kjung

Is that a Falcon headbadge on the the Ernie Clements bike?

Very interesting.


----------



## paredown

kjung said:


> Is that a Falcon headbadge on the the Ernie Clements bike?
> 
> Very interesting.


Sure looks like it.

In the scanned catalog you added there is an "EC" model, so maybe they just made it more explicit.


----------



## kjung

Interesting. I never noticed the EC Model. You are probably correct on this one.


----------



## john mac

*Is this a mid eighties Falcon "Professional"*

Hi,
This has been a wonderful helpful thread (I have listed this elsewhere on the site but with no success)
I was wondering if anyone could help with a Falcon I have acquired, with the intention of restoring it.
I understand the bike was purchased between 1982 & 85, the previous owner cannot be certain, he does recall it was blue with 531 decals. It was resprayed in the early nineties. he cannot recall the model name of the bike, presumably there was no decals originally other than Falcon script & downtube letters. It is fitted mainly with Dura-ace ax & he remembers it was very high end & some sort of display machine for components in its day. 
The dropouts are chrome & have shimano sfr? stamped on them. The bottom bracket has Cinelli & what appers to be SCM along with a frame & fork number of 2000, this is underwritten by what appears to be made in Italy. The fork crown has Falcon stamped on both sides & the lugs are like no other Falcon (of any vintage) I have seen (they appear to be Prugnat). Despite the strong surface rust, there appears to be no terminal rot or internal corrosion, therefore any help regarding what it is, what year it is & what colour/livery it would have displayed would be greatly appreciated.
John Mclaughlin, Manchester, UK


----------



## kjung

Looks like you have your work cut out for you.
Unfortunately very little info on Falcon in the 80's exists. They were bought and sold a time or two. For a bike with Dura-Ace components, and Shimano dropouts, I wonder why it would have a Campy seatpost? What about the stem and handlebars?
As for color, check any overspray on the the steerer tube that might remain from the original paint job. The seat tube decals, and down tube decals look about right for the 80's. I assume that the head tube has a decal, and not a badge? The single bottle braze-ons would indicate 80's.
Good Luck


----------



## paredown

Well I'm stumped too. 

I have never seen those lugs on a production Falcon---but I'm attaching pics of an Ernie Clements from a similar vintage--unfortunately the owner of this bike also doesn't know what year. It also has the headbadge reglued so there is some discussion as to it's authenticity. I've assumed that it is authentic, since there were Falcon "EC" models earlier, and they may have made it explicit for this model.

They did use Shimano ends on some frames, they did use a full sloping Cinelli crown on the highest end models in the ''70s. But I have also not seen that Cinelli tang reinforcement used on the inside of a Falcon fork...and I can't see on that Clements well enough to know

(I have seen those lugs and fork construction style used on Mercians though.)

My feeling is, if this were a Falcon it would somewhat earlier than the 80s, given a single set of water-bottle braze ons, and the rear mech cable routing on the top of the stay (if I am deciphering the picture correctly). Also check the brake mounts--if they are made for nutted attachments instead of allen bolts, then earlier is also more likely.

Problem is--I have almost no pictures that show lug close-ups (and there have been no catalog pages on the web) for the late 70s/early 80s Falcons.

If it were (as the PO suggested) a special show bike, then all bets are off--could have been made by someone else and decalled as a Falcon for a show


----------



## john mac

Great information gentlemen.
The pictures of the Clements illustrate the same (Prugnat?) lugs, the fork & dropouts however are different. I have attached images regarding the specific details mentioned such as the derailleur cable braze on & the potential overspray on the fork steerer (which incredibly shows no colour other than white-anywhere). The story behind the bike is that in 1982 or 1985 (the gentleman cannot remember which) it was in a bike shop in Padiham, North of England (think black & white images of English Mill towns), it was for sale at what was regarded as a bargain price of £200. It was blue & the shop owner said it had just come in from "doing the rounds as a show bike for components". I have deduced it may have been the ill fated Shimano AX Aerodynamic range which was dropped around 1984 after only two years?. The gentleman raced it for around 5 years with some success, thereafter it was retired, painted white & used on a turbo trainer until the mid nineties.Some parts were cannibalised,(though not the Campy post apparently?), though it still exhibits some AX Aerodynamic items. 
I was looking for an Olympic to restore as a purely nostalgic venture, when a colleague said his neighbour knows of a Falcon in the local cycling club, I viewed it & was immediately aware it was something special. Incredibly, the gentleman handed it to me for free, "as long as I get some joy from it". I will of course keep him thoroughly updated on the restoration, which he views with some sceptisism.
Thanks to everyone who has shown interest & taken time to reply.
John Mac, Manchester, England.


----------



## real schwinns only

Falcon /Merckx "neighborhood" bike???!!!!!!!!!!!... poppycock, bloody rubbish . Me best mates bicycle is one it came stock with 531 Reynolds frame moltini orange paint Nice lugwork, nice fork crown, Campagnolo Nuovo record parts tubular tires.whist some others were lower end with grand paint to look quite like merckx's bicycle. unless your neighbors are a bloody Peloton of cyclists, rubbish, quite nonsense.Entry level but never the n word (neighborhood bicycle)were taking about falcon.!!!!!!!!! when they still made a bloody damned good English bicycle, made in England. "quote" "a lie gets halfway around the world before the truth gets a chance to get its trousers on" "Sir Winston Churchill "


----------



## real schwinns only

Quite nice falcon john quite hope your restoration goes quite well. It will be one quite great bicycle once finished do leave pictures here once finished,never seen one of those modern plastic fibber bicycles look that bloody good and its not even restored yet.!!!!!!!!!! "Quote" "a lie gets half way around the world before the truth gets a chance to get its trousers on" "Sir Winston Churchill"


----------



## john mac

Thanks for the support "Real Schwinns" (though I am not sure the chap referred to the Falcon I listed as a neighborhood bike). I will of course post updates, the resto is well underway, I have already been corrected about the lugs which are apparently Bocama. I am in the process of buying a set of Mavic Modules & have already sourced the correct brakes.
Winston Churchill........mmm, I went to France cycling last year.....he is not that popular there....
Once again thanks, John.


----------



## kjung

My guess is still the 80's. Even more so that the HeadTube has that particular decal with the Falcon Logo in Black Frame.
Also, the rear dropouts look definitely more modern that the older horizontal type, with the adjusters. The Blue Falcon I restored from the 80's (82 guessing the component age), the Canadian variant, had horizontal dropouts with Shimano 600 parts.
Not to mention that the brake bridge looks like it takes a recessed allen bolt.
I think that Shimano Dura-Ace AX was produced in the 80's. See the link below to a web site with a good component database.

http://www.velobase.com/ViewSingleGroup.aspx?GroupID=cf9cf43d-e652-4e29-bf8e-ec5d90134924

I look forward to your restoration. The frame looks nice. If it is 'bead blasted' or similarly cleaned up and professionally painted it should really be something special.

Hmm, I wonder what shade of blue it may have been? The Classic Light Sky Blue of the Falcon Racing Team? 
Here is a link to a classic Falcon paint scheme from the 70's.
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Falcon/Falcon_Jerry_Moos.htm


----------



## real schwinns only

I once had a raleigh made in the Netherlands by Gazelle quite nice bicycle had Bocama feature cut lugs , They do make quite nice lugs , i do think you could very well have Bocama lugs since i came to look again at your wonderful falcon.not sure of model you should be quite able to find what model of Bocama lugs were used on your bicycle on line.or maybe some frame builder knows. 
"Quote" "a lie gets halfway around the world berfore the truth gets a chance to get its trousers on " "Sir Winston Churchill"


----------



## john mac

Thanks Real Schwinns,
I understand they are "Bocama Competition 83's". The colour would almost certainly have been the mid-metallic blue colours of the early eighties Falcon racing team (if anyone knows anything to the contrary, I would love any further info), presumably with the black script logo joined by a union jack. Decals are available at Lloyds here in the North of England & Cyclomondo in Australia (when he re-opens). The frame is almost certainly Reynolds 531 Professional (red decal type), again any info to reinforce/prove otherwise would be welcome (the last thing I want is to put on the wrong decals & have it lacquered over).
She is coming on, the Dura Ace/600AX parts scratched anodizing is being removed & sanded/polished to a high lustre (the only issue there is the loss of two tiny blue Aero AX decals which no one seems to produce). Ebay has yielded the missing AX shift levers, brakes (which are slightly lower end but still lovely "Exages").Also a pair of Mavic Module E's are on their way. 
Photos will follow when I get a significant amount done.


----------



## wim

real schwinns only said:


> Falcon /Merckx "neighborhood" bike???!!!!!!!!!!!... poppycock, bloody rubbish . unless your neighbors are a bloody Peloton of cyclists, rubbish, quite nonsense.Entry level but never the n word (neighborhood bicycle)were taking about falcon.!!!!!!!!! when they still made a bloody damned good English bicycle, made in England. "quote" "a lie gets halfway around the world before the truth gets a chance to get its trousers on" "Sir Winston Churchill "


Calm down. If you would have continued reading on to post #13, you would have seen that I gave an explanation, admitted the error of my ways and provided some useful information on Falcons.


----------



## john mac

Thanks Kjung,
Your right, it transpires it is probably 1984/85. I have dated the componentry to 1984 using the codes in the castings & the excellent info on Shimano dating from the German website http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/ Your Falcon resto is wonderful & inspirational (I love Arabesque components-it seems such an un-Japanese thing to produce?). 
Thanks for your encouragement. John.


----------



## kjung

Hey John,
Where are you finding the Mavic Module E's? I've been looking for a good 36h Module E rear rim for my Batavus Competition.

Also, what process are you using to remove scratches from the aluminum parts?

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## Richard

Not to hijack the thread, but the "steel fork back into my Falcon" is coming on. I took the NOS Reynolds 531 fork I scored to the powder coaters to have it done to match the frame and I also scored a very nice Modolo X Tenos quill stem. Now a Record headset and I've got a Record seatpost and we'll be damn close to "period correct"!!!!


----------



## kjung

Hi Richard, Nice to hear from you.
Good to hear the project is progressing. Please post pics when complete!

By the way, if you know where I can find a Mavic Module E 36h, rim, please forward the info.

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## john mac

Hi Kirk,
I got lucky with the wheels, I specifically want silver alloy, not grey anodized, I noticed a thread on "retrobike", where they had been offerred but turned down, so I mailed the lad & they were still for sale.
Regarding alloy components:
I remove all the lacquer with Nitromors & then wetsand the scratches with 180 grade flatting paper (some really bad scratches on the crank arms had to be filed first).Then sand with progressively smoother papers finishing with 1500 grade. Then buff with Dremel rubbing compound & finish with Autosol aluminium polish (the new one with no ammonia).
Take care, John.


----------



## real schwinns only

john mac said:


> Hi,
> This has been a wonderful helpful thread (I have listed this elsewhere on the site but with no success)
> I was wondering if anyone could help with a Falcon I have acquired, with the intention of restoring it.
> I understand the bike was purchased between 1982 & 85, the previous owner cannot be certain, he does recall it was blue with 531 decals. It was resprayed in the early nineties. he cannot recall the model name of the bike, presumably there was no decals originally other than Falcon script & downtube letters. It is fitted mainly with Dura-ace ax & he remembers it was very high end & some sort of display machine for components in its day.
> The dropouts are chrome & have shimano sfr? stamped on them. The bottom bracket has Cinelli & what appers to be SCM along with a frame & fork number of 2000, this is underwritten by what appears to be made in Italy. The fork crown has Falcon stamped on both sides & the lugs are like no other Falcon (of any vintage) I have seen (they appear to be Prugnat). Despite the strong surface rust, there appears to be no terminal rot or internal corrosion, therefore any help regarding what it is, what year it is & what colour/livery it would have displayed would be greatly appreciated.
> John Mclaughlin, Manchester, UK


 One cycling mate had a follis w/531 reynolds with same lugs except for wrap around seat stays different fork crown i quite think you could be right quite right about your lugs, Bocama Competition 83's were quite nice lugs i seem to think also the raleigh professional had the same lugs can't quite remember the year.light blue was the colour i believe. "quote" A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its pants on. 
"Sir Winston Churchill "


----------



## paredown

*Oldest Falcon yet*

Some may know that I have a page up on the late Sheldon Brown's web site, & I get the occasional email from that asking for help dating Falcons which has made me appreciate the crazy variations in models, components and decals.

By a different route I had correspondence with Ric Greene, from a recent exchange on the Classic Rendezvous mail list & have something brand new to me.

Anyways, he sent me a link to his pictures of his unusual Falcon San Remo--that I tentatively dated as late 50s/early 60s--it has (from his description) a bottom bracket oiler like the old Cinellis from a similar period. Components seem to bear this out.

The coolest thing though is the seat tube decal which I have never before seen an example of--that's the picture reproduced here. 

(Wheels are not original so don't let that distract you...)

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## real schwinns only

*quite excellent san remo*

very nice falcon .classic british bicycles are a quite wonderful example of beauty and worksmanship and quality. Bloody shame that it's been lost to global rubbish and plastic fibber bicycles Thank god for builders like bob jackson,he is quite still making fine british made bicycles and the few others that bloody damn well do also, there becomming like hens teeth. "quote" a lie gets half way around the world before the truth gets a chance to get it's trousers on" Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## kjung

Very interesting. It certainly looks original and rare.

Nice find.


----------



## real schwinns only

thefatcyclist said:


> Hi I'm from Scotland and have been following this thread.
> I have a Falcon, I can't remember whether I got it in 1969, 70 or 71. I was 12-13 anyway, now i'm 51!!!!!
> It is a 21 inch framed model, lower end recreational I guess. It was called "The Gnat" and was Purple and Blue, until I sprayed it metallic green with rattle cans sometime in the late 70's.
> It has the same type of centre pull brakes Weinmann 750/Vanqueur999, seat (now replaced as split) pedals (now replaced with plastic ones, wish I had asked for them back when I changed them),Aluminium alloy handle bars and handlebar stem as Chibirds model above. It is a 5 speed with Huret shifter and Svelto derailleur. The original aluminum wheels were replaced by Harkeill wheels after an accident. The wheels are 27x11/4. The badge is a proper cast metal in gold and blue one and says Falcon, has the olympic rings and states designed by Ernie Clements.
> I remember I got this because I am only 5'4 inches tall, and it was the only bike I could get that was near my size. My cycling inseam is 283/4 inches and so there is no gap between my crown jewels and the top tube when I stand over it, which has meant that the handlebars have always been as low as I could get them and the seat post is only up 3/4 inch. In other words this bike has always been too big for me.
> That didn't stop me from riding it every day to school and for my paper round, and going for rides of 20-30 miles with my friends on their Vikings and Claude Butlers. One friend was a racer and had a Major Nichols (he still has it). It went to university with me and travelled around Edinburgh every day, then went home at weekends on the train, or sometimes I cycled the 30 or so miles home on it. Later it was chained to the railings so I could use it when I got off the train and cycle to my place of work, and sometimes it sat in the garage untouched for a few years, after the longest time the tyres had perished.
> I must have done thousands of miles on this bike and in fact was riding it to the shops tonight.
> The serial number is stamped on the bottom off the frame partially obscured but looks like
> ??1903.
> I will be interested to see if there are any cervelos or modanes still going in 40 years time.
> Hope you find this of interest


 Quite right i quite doubt if any pastic fibber bicycles will be around 40 bloody years from now.!!!!!!!!!! most them are being recalled or in the dust bin within a year. "quote' a lie gets half way around the world before the truth gets get a chance to get its trousers on "Sir Winston Churchhill"


----------



## pdg60

*Falcon Europa*

Anyone know of this model? 
Its made from Reynolds 501 but I have no idea when it was made, etc...thanks for any input.


----------



## paredown

Have not yet seen a Europa model--post pics if you have them.

Reynolds 501 as a butted chromoly tubing for sports/touring frames (also BMX, surprisingly)--maybe early 80s introduction date--I've seen 1984 but have no recollection where?

Edit: I see on the Trek history page that they used 501 for 1983 and 1984.

Early '80s, but would love to see pictures. 

(If you read the whole thread you will see a number of posts that talk about the absence of catalog pages for the '80s and beyond so more information is appreciated!)

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## jonnyGURU

john mac said:


> Thanks Kjung,
> Your right, it transpires it is probably 1984/85. I have dated the componentry to 1984 using the codes in the castings & the excellent info on Shimano dating from the German website http://www.fa-technik.adfc.de/Hersteller/ Your Falcon resto is wonderful & inspirational (I love Arabesque components-it seems such an un-Japanese thing to produce?).
> Thanks for your encouragement. John.


I actually think it's a late 70's model you have there. The lugs, lack of wrap around seat stays. Sure, it has a Falcon "sticker" on the head tube, but you said yourself that the bike was resprayed. If you look really closely above the top of the head tube decal, it looks like a spot of rust where one of the head badge rivets may have been sanded down.


----------



## paredown

*Original 1970s Falcon San Remo for sale on eBay*

Saw this Falcon San Remo more or less by accident yesterday:

http://tiny.cc/z2jut
Ebay item: 140394830358

Looks to be all original except wheels (or possibly just skewers and rear rim.

Campy rear mech has Pat. 73 visible in photo. Decals mostly gone, except the 'Designed by Ernie Clements...San Remo" on rear stay. You can see the remains of the Reynolds decal at the base of the seat tube, although I remember mine as having been just under the seat.

Rest of the equipment is spot on with what was shipped on mine (except mine had Campy barcons), including the Brooks. Paint looks to be original.

Apropos of discussions re Falcon inconsistencies, it has the flattened wrapover stays of the later bikes, but the ?earlier (or alternative) flat crown fork.


----------



## john mac

*Falcon Professional now restored.*

As previously listed on this thread, my Falcon Professional is now restored.
As this is my first resto, I was pleasantly surprised to find out what a kind bunch of souls exist in the vintage cycling community, without which, parts sourcing would make a project like this impossible. Nick at H Lloyd in Penrith was superb in providing the decals & wonderful headtube badge (which in this era may have been a decal originally). Mike Bennett from London kindly drove up to Manchester to drop of the lovely Mavic Module E's, a gentleman who runs the National Cycle museum sent the Shimano shifter block (which was almost impossible to find in the UK) free of charge.
Thanks to everyone on this forum for the kind words of encouragement...another vintage Falcon rides again.
John Mclaughlin, Manchester, England.


----------



## lakes road sheep

Gorgeous !


----------



## kjung

Very nice restoration! Looks brand new. Now the fun.... to ride it in the local group rides and have other riders drool over it.

Another great bike saved from the junkyard.


----------



## DannyBoy

john mac said:


> As previously listed on this thread, my Falcon Professional is now restored.
> As this is my first resto, I was pleasantly surprised to find out what a kind bunch of souls exist in the vintage cycling community, without which, parts sourcing would make a project like this impossible. Nick at H Lloyd in Penrith was superb in providing the decals & wonderful headtube badge (which in this era may have been a decal originally). Mike Bennett from London kindly drove up to Manchester to drop of the lovely Mavic Module E's, a gentleman who runs the National Cycle museum sent the Shimano shifter block (which was almost impossible to find in the UK) free of charge.
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the kind words of encouragement...another vintage Falcon rides again.
> John Mclaughlin, Manchester, England.


Very well done. I love how this topic keeps popping up from time to time.


----------



## Richard

*Just beautiful!*

Although mine is also Reynolds 531P, it doesn't have the nicer cutout lugs and the seat stay caps look different. Plus your has a headtube badge whereas mine originally had the decal and no "Ernie Clements" badges.

All my research indicates mine was a "Falcon Victory" (Campy Victory group equipped bike exported to the U.S. circa 1988). I got the frameset in 1989 minus all the components from a small shop in L.A.

I've had a lot of bikes go through my hands in the last 21 years but this one has been a keeper. An Ernie Clements designed 531P is a gem! Maybe the best all around bike I've ever thrown a leg over.

Restored mine this past winter with Campy Record 8 speed - not exactly "period correct" but close enough.

Go ride it!!:thumbsup:


----------



## real schwinns only

john mac said:


> As previously listed on this thread, my Falcon Professional is now restored.
> As this is my first resto, I was pleasantly surprised to find out what a kind bunch of souls exist in the vintage cycling community, without which, parts sourcing would make a project like this impossible. Nick at H Lloyd in Penrith was superb in providing the decals & wonderful headtube badge (which in this era may have been a decal originally). Mike Bennett from London kindly drove up to Manchester to drop of the lovely Mavic Module E's, a gentleman who runs the National Cycle museum sent the Shimano shifter block (which was almost impossible to find in the UK) free of charge.
> Thanks to everyone on this forum for the kind words of encouragement...another vintage Falcon rides again.
> John Mclaughlin, Manchester, England.


 Quite fabulous, another falcon saved from the dustbin or a quite worse fate of having some nitwitt tossing all the best original bits to dustbin and turning it in to some flat handlebar single speed bicycle rubbish.Quite Superbly done mate .I hope that more people take intrest in preserving and saving great bicycles and bicycle bits from the dustman and have them properly restored as you have, and returned to all there original former glory. "quote" we shall not fail, or falter,we shall not weaken or tire... give us the tools and we shall finish the job. "Sir Winston Churchill"


----------



## freakinutz

*Looking for some information*

Hi..new to this thread and started reading about Falcons as I just picked up a very nice Falcon frame this evening. First, it has the headbadge, not a decal. Second, no brazeon's what-so-ever. Third, it has a gorgeous "double plate" fork crown. Fourth, it has the "Designed by Ernie Clements" decal on the right stay. 

The lack of brazeon's makes me think early 70's, late 60's. It also came with a very nice and older Zeus crankset and Zeus bottom bracket. Set up for nutted brake set. The decals are pretty much non existent, except for the already mentioned "designed" decal, which is clear as can be. The rear dropouts are definitely stamped, not forged and lack adjusters. 

My understanding is that the higher priced models had the "Designed" decal on them, but as previously stated, I am totally new to this brand. Could they be had with Zeus components (also reading up on Zeus!)? 

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. As a note, I have a Masi Gran Criterium that is being put back into as new condition and would love to start this with the Falcon when the Masi is completed. Any help with componentry would be appreciated.

Much thanks..

Steve


----------



## freakinutz

*falcon frameset*

I totally forgot one other thing about this frameset which I think is pretty cool...it has the wraparound seat stays. So again I ask: can any Falcon experts help me with information regarding the stays? Was this fairly common or do I have something that was not readily produced? 

I can try posting some pictures if that helps.

Thanks..
Steve


----------



## paredown

Pictures would help!

Stamped dropouts almost guarantee that you have an Olympic or Black Diamond, unless it is really old, like late 50s when I simply don't know what dropouts they were using.

That sentence from my piece on Sheldon's site is a bit misleading--the "Designed by Ernie Clements" decal is also on the lower end bikes, but the script is different than the high end bikes. (There are some pictures somewhere in this thread...)

Same for the wrap-over stay--the earlier San Remos (60s) had a non-flattened wrap-over stay and sometime in the late 60s they switched to a flattened wrap-over stay, About the same time they also switched to a Cinelli sloping crown fork and spearpoint lugs for the team replica San Remos. (There are pictures scattered through this thread of some of the variations...)

However, they continued to use a slightly cruder version of the non-flattened wrap-over stay and a flat fork crown on the lower end models through to the late 70s....

BTW, I have only heard about one other Falcon with Zeus equipment & have a suspicion that this was not done at the factory--there were lots of bare frames that went through a dealer in Baltimore & that may the source of the Zeus equipped bikes..

Dean


----------



## edherbst

*My Falcon*

I have a Falcon San Remo but I'm not sure what model or year it is. I hope this thread can help me ID it.

Here is what I know about it. I am the original owner, I believe I purchased it around 1975 for about $400. It is all white with chrome tips on the front forks and has decals identifying it as a San Remo, the frame measures 24" so it wouldn't be a 76 but might be an 80. Serial # on frame is 1814 and it has a 531 decal on it. Brakes are Weinmann Centre pull, it was a Campanolo 10 speed but the rear gears were replaced a few years back when they seized up and I couldn't coast. The original rear gears were a small close ratio racing stack. Front gears are 52 47. Derailers are original Campo parts and the rear is stamped Velox.The bars and stem are Cinelli Giro D'Italia parts. The pedals are stamped Atom - made in France. Toe clips are stamped on top Truhier Compitiion France. The original toe straps(only one left) were white leather and marked Lapize. The crank is stamped T.D.I., the hubs are quick release marked Gnutti Italy. The clips that hold the rear brake cable are stamped Terry's n9 399 1". The front wheel was bent and replaced but the rear is original and stamped NISI Toro at the tube stem hole. The saddle is a Mesinger but might not be the original part. I think I may have replaced it. The only other possibly significant arker is the upper decal below the seat has the word special on it. Attached are photo's of the bike.

The side stand on it was purchased at the same time and is marked ESGE UZ Pletscher W Germany if that might help date it.


----------



## kjung

Hi Ed,
Early to Mid-70's, my guess, a Model 78. See the uploaded Falcon Catalog much earlier in this thread, and check out the specifications. The Model 78 had Steel Chainrings, but Campy gears. Also the wrap around stays, chrome tips, and made of 531 plain gauge.
Good luck with the bike.
KJ


----------



## edherbst

Thanks KJ,
I considered that it was a model 78 or 80 but guessed the 80 because in the 74 Catalog the 78 didn't have the CG bars and stem. Though by 75 or 76 when I bought it that might have changed. Ed


----------



## kjung

Ed,
You sort of hit on a key issue with older bikes. They parts/components were constantly changing, particularly on bikes during the 'bike boom' of the 70's. (Parts could be in short supply and change mid run) Notice in the Falcon Catalog that it is deliberately vague as to exactly what parts were on the bike. Rarely does it specify a component manufacturer.
So, that being said, your guess is as good as another. In fact there was very little difference between many of the bikes in Falcon's 'mid range'.
Good Luck.


----------



## freakinutz

*Pictures of my newly acquired Falcon frame*

Hey there. Thanks for getting back to me regarding the questions I had on the frameset I recently acquired. I took a few pics and hopefully you can retrieve them via this link:
http://freakinutz.shutterfly.com/#n_19. Any further information regarding the frame would be greatly appreciated. 

Steve


----------



## edherbst

KJ,
Another reason I was thinking the Model 80 is that the 78 was called the Olympic. The description of the 96 in the 74 catalog also lists the same parts and it is pictured with the toe clips. I hoped the white color might be an indicator of the model. My research on the NISI Toro wheels indicated they were first manufactured in 1975 so that would be the earliest possible model year for this bike. I also hoped someone might know what the "Special" decal might have represented.


----------



## real schwinns only

NICE falcon man, its long point lugwork quite reminds me of a Fiorelli i once owned it was a quite nice bicycle 1960's model. but me seatstays were quite different compaired to your falcon.and the fork on the Fiorelli had different crown.is it reynolds tubing? it could be a quite nice restoration project .Quite good find mate. "quote" We shall not fail or falter; we shall not weaken or tire...Give us the tools and we will finish the job. 
Sir Winston Churchill,


----------



## freakinutz

Everything I've read would lead me to believe that this is Reynolds 531 tubing. I'm pretty sure that when I've settled in on a color for the new paint, I'm going to have the lub work outlined simply to show them off. I'll also do that with the fork details. Looking forward to the build, but the Zeus parts are going to kill me!! :^) Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## TXKestrel

*falcon help!*

i have no idea what model falcon this is, im going to look at it on friday. the seller is asking $400 but i dont know if its worth that much. the seller says its almost perfect condition. From what i could find the derailluers are sachs huret new success touring from 1985. Here is some info from the sales page 

"Falcon Road Bike 54cm, circa 1970's
San Remo model ?
Frame: Lugged Reynolds 531, Double Butted
Fork: Lugged Reynolds 531
Mavic Rimtec rims
Derailleurs: Sachs – Huret
Shifters: Sachs – Huret
Brake Calipers: Campy Veloce
Brake Levers: Weinmann
Crankset: Stronglite
Saddle: Ritchey Vector
Sakae Drop Bars w/ cotton tape and hemp twine


and a set of RARE
Cinelli 64-40 Drop Bars Giro D'Italia (Tour of Italy)
40cm center to center
26mm clamp
138mm drop
if you would like them


Made in England

Excellent condition"


----------



## Richard

More pics would be helpful. The tubing decal indicates that it may be 531 straight gauge in the main tubes only.


----------



## paredown

Late 70s, given the style of decals and the decal in place of the earlier head badge.

I'll go with Richard on the Reynolds on the main tubes only, but it is hard to see any detail on the decal.

Looks to be in nice shape. I'm assuming that you have not yet purchased this--my feeling, given it has Huret/Stronglight (good but not Campagnolo) that it is not a "classic" or "collectible" era, it probably is one of the lesser models. Unfortunately, no one has posted a catalog later than 1975, so details on originality, model name etc will be hard to determine.

What is is worth is what you are willing to pay--but $400 seems a little steep to me...

Dean


----------



## TXKestrel

would a triathalon success with the 105 6 speed be a better buy? asuming the bikes were in equally good condition?


----------



## TXKestrel

i ended up buying the one from the pictures. on the underside of the bottom bracket "FC583" was stamped and where the chainstay and the bottom bracket there is a "9" on top of a "6".

anyone have any idea what model this could be?


----------



## TXKestrel

anyone have any info on 1980s falcons yet? it drives me nuts that there isnt a thing out there from the 80s on these bikes..... the ride by the way is absolutly fantastic! so comfy and the handling shocks me with the stability


----------



## freakinutz

I purchased an older Falcon frame a few months ago. It was in the same green as shown at the top of this thread. It came with a Zeus crankset and bottom bracket, as well as a headset of unknown heritage. I ordered decals and set about to have it painted. I love the long lugs, the "semi biplane" fork crown as well as the wrap around seat stays..even though mine are rounded and not flat. I'm building it up with Zeus components, which are currently being polished before the build begins. I'm also waiting for my LBS to supply me with the proper spokes for my large flange Zeus hubs mating to older Mavic rims. I'll try and post pictures tomorrow of the frame as it sits now. I had a pump painted to match the frame. It's going to have a very nice set of Campy Nuovo Record brake levers running to NOS Diacompe center pull brakes. Can't wait to ride it after I build the wheelset. 

Finally...I need a derailleur hanger for this bad boy and finally ordered one from Ebay, but not having one to compare to, I'm hoping I purchased the right one. If anyone can help me with that, I'd appreciate it.

I'll shoot pics tomorrow and get them up on this site.

Much thanks!


----------



## raleighgranprix

No, I shouldn't talk about it but I will, there has been a Falcon showing up on CL, I think it looks handsome, the price has probably turned people's eyes away, though to the right client worth it if it's 531 or something else suitable.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ram/bik/1875933357.html

I've got project bikes really, to go dather in a few other things but if I didn't, I might consider it, he has stated previously his price is firm. He's shopped it for a few months. The ad reads "gold fenders", I can not quite see that in the photo.


----------



## raleighgranprix

Surely, the Lloyds of London people have Falcon decals, sorry if I missed any follow ups to the question


----------



## paredown

I saw that one--very hard to tell what it is--my guess is that it is 531 straight gauge main tubes/Campy Valentino so not the top of the line San Remo/San Remo Equipe. 

Definitely a Stronglight and not a Campy crank...and those look to be 27x1.25 non-tubular (non sew-up) wheels and tires which would also suggest a lesser model, most likely an Olympic (came in "Bronze Flamboyant").


----------



## raleighgranprix

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=62987&page=4

Oh I see, am at work, checking the thread out, bike is that color, bronze Olympic, all of the bikes look super nice, white, purple, all.

Yes, I have that stronglight crank on a bike of mine, solid.

Definitely check this thread out very carefully later.


----------



## freakinutz

As promised, here are the pics of my Falcon as she undergoes constructive surgery!! Simply waiting for the ordered spokes to arrive to build the wheelset and it will be a go! The good news is that during the painting process, I was able to accumulate all of the Zeus parts (minus Campy front derailleur and original seatpost...not sure I wanted to spend $59 for another Zeus seatpost!) and get them polished up nicely, as hopefully the photo's will show. I have a gorgeous fluted Zeus post that I had the flutes painted the frame color blue, but it was too large!! I misread the numbers on the post I took out of the bike when I got it, hence the original post shown. Still, it polished out nicely. Hope you like...and by the way, 3ttt stem and 3ttt Eddy Merckyx (spelling) bar. White hooded Campy C record levers will adorn that bar


----------



## freakinutz

Lets try this again.... this will get you to all of the pictures....
http://freakinutz.shutterfly.com/#n_19


----------



## freakinutz




----------



## freakinutz

Can anyone tell me how to post pictures here from either my computer or shutterfly? Using the icon but still cannot get anything to post, hence the link to shutterfly for the pics of my falcon. Guess that will work..but still. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## raleighgranprix

UPLOADING A PHOTO: 

go down below to upload, first check preview, everything is checked to get it on.

-------------

Back to decals, not much but I've seen these people before and at least it is reasonable. 

http://www.decalsandstickers.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2724

There was a guy from London here, so easily a top source is 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk , don't they even have a selling section and everything.

Seems mountain bikes are more of what is popular at the site but get in the correct areas and ask around.


----------



## paredown

Two good sources for decals are mentioned somewhere in this ungainly thread:

H. Lloyds in London--often he has originals & he lists some Falcon and 531 decals

There is also a chap in Australia, Greg Softley who makes first class reproduction decals, and who has produced the rather rare "Designed by Ernie Clements" decal that appeared on some Falcons along with others.

He does business on eBay as Cyclomondo and lists Falcon decals on eBay on a regular basis--here is a current listing

I have not ordered these but from everything I have heard here and elsewhere, his quality is first-class.


----------



## kjung

I can speak to the quality of Greg Softley's/Cyclomondo's decals. I helped him with the details on a few of the Falcon decals. E-mailing digital pics and dimensions back and forth. I have used his decals on two restoration projects, and they look great. 

Check his web site, he has a number of different decals, in White, as well as Foil designs, including the seat tube, and head tube decals if necessary.
Good luck,
Post pictures.


----------



## raleighgranprix

I've heard vaguely the Banana team mentioned and sorry, I still have to read this whole thread if I missed it, 

Falcon Team Banana: http://oldtenspeedgallery.com/page/123/

Which brings out something interesting I have seen, a Raleigh "Milk Race" bike, all white, road bike. I wonder if Falcon ever did that?? The Raleigh milk race had a respectable frame but for Great Britain, there are a lot of those kinds of respectable frames around.

------

Edit, note I left out the Ted Williams note, I thought, maybe Montgomery Wards did something like Sears did in the '60s when they had some good bicycles (?) more or less made for them from overseas. No, this Ted Williams apparently owns a Falcon so I deleted that part. Not TW the baseball player.


----------



## kjung

Raleigh and Falcon were competitors. To my knowledge, they never collaborated on a frame.
Falcon in the later years did sponsor Team Banana. Bikes were so-so.


----------



## raleighgranprix

kjung said:


> Raleigh and Falcon were competitors. To my knowledge, they never collaborated on a frame.
> Falcon in the later years did sponsor Team Banana. Bikes were so-so.


Well, of course, Raleigh and Falcon were competitors, I'm not exposed actually to the UK, 

Generically speaking sometimes when something is colored a lot of yellow, it might be called Banana but I wasn't thinking of outright sponsorship so yes, that was my faux pas, I guess "Banana" was some sort of commercial venture. Also, take for example, the Villareal I believe it is football team, they are nicknamed 'yellow submarine' because of their yellow kits/uniforms though of course, they have no connection to the song or I'd think nothing commercial called yellow submarine. I guess I was thinking nicknames. 

Take the milk race, I've seen a milk white Raleigh ( https://static.lfgss.com/attachments/7377d1237842699-raleigh_milk_race_03.jpg ) and it was tied into the Milk race somehow, maybe decals. Perhaps other brands have done it, I do think so, in fact, an image search for 'milk race bike' shows Dawes made one too ( https://www.cycle4sobell.org.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/vintage-dawes-milk-race-bik.jpg ). So there you go.


----------



## paredown

I have more pictures on my other computer, but I think that the "Team Banana" bikes did come in more than one quality level.

I have not seen a "Milk Race" Falcon, but I did see this "Tour of Britain" model on UK eBay--12 speed, Shimano SiS and Reynolds Cro-Mo frame...


----------



## freakinutz

I've used Greg from Australia for decals, not only for my Falcon, but for my Nagasawa track bike. Decals are very nice and they ship right away. I wouldn't hesitate to use him for any decals for further projects I may encounter.


----------



## freakinutz

Very nice indeed!!


----------



## freakinutz

I've posted a link above through shutterfly regarding my Falcon build and I need help with what type of derailleur hanger I need. I thought I purchased the correct one through Ebay, but it's not. Does anyone know the part number? I would think this should be rather easy since we are talking about long, horizontal dropouts, but nothing I seem to touch lately has been easy!


----------



## paredown

Take a look at this link, and follow the directions to look at the Wheels Mfg catalog and check the size and Harris Cyclery or someone else could order it for you.

Single bolt #3 fits "Falcon" but I have no idea if this is the correct one or not. You may need to call and check...


----------



## Richard

freakinutz said:


> I've used Greg from Australia for decals, not only for my Falcon, but for my Nagasawa track bike. Decals are very nice and they ship right away. I wouldn't hesitate to use him for any decals for further projects I may encounter.


I can also speak from first hand experience with Greg Softly. I'll forever be grateful to Kjung for working with him to get the various bits up. Several years ago I thought I'd never be able to "restore" my Falcon as it had a repaint in the '90's and all the originals were kaput. Even Sean White at Falcon couldn't help me out. Greg's stuff is top notch and he's a good guy to boot.

Here's a couple of pics of my "final product."


----------



## freakinutz

Hey..thanks. Didn't see anything that matched up to what I might need, so I think I'll call them or better yet, hit one of the dealers in the SF Bay Area who buy from Wheels Mfg. I certainly appreciate the help!!


----------



## raleighgranprix

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/1892023065.html

Interesting little item here, looks a bit beat up, the photos are not that good.

And from the photo, well, the Crank must be a double but I can't really see 2 chain rings.

But what is amazing here, is the front derailleur actually has, well, it's different, I forget the mechanism, it's got a long rod for one to operate, I have seen old rear derailleurs like that.










I have a rear derailleur picture somewhere of a changer like that. I may edit it on later. I've probably seen front derailleurs with that kind of setup before.

Any opinions? Has this make been in this thread yet from what we can see at least??










Rear derailleur/mech kind of like the above derailleur. For the record, the yellow bike is a Legnano.

Cool bike, I've had a long work day... probably a lot of work too. Maybe the derailleur dates it to the '60s.


----------



## freakinutz

*Falcon on Ebay*

I've posted my refurbished Falcon on Ebay. Can't miss it: light blue frame with white saddle and handlebars. Give it a look. If I knew how to post pictures on this I would. Thanks!

Steve


----------



## kjung

*New Falcon Project Pending*

I'm hoping to revive an old thread on the Falcon Forum, especially since there is a new Falcon project pending.......

Recently picked up a Falcon San Remo Model 76, frame, fork and headset only. I believe it to be from 1970-1971. The chrome is is surprisingly good shape, including the chrome spearpoint lugs.
It came with a Campy headset, but not much else.

The paint is aged, and pretty well chipped up. There is also an area of 'road rash' on the lower part of the downtube. But overall, not much of any rust, no dents, and structurally sound.

The question is what to do with it. Originally it was most likely Campy Nuovo Record, yet there is a center pull brake cable guide still attached on the headset.

If you check out http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/Falcon.htm look for the Jerry Moos Falcon, it is that frame exactly. However, that one has Campy Side Pulls. On the same site, below it is the Ted Williams Falcon that was restored by Cyclart, and it has some sort of center pulls that I cannot identify. I'm trying to figure out if Falcon would have put Center Pulls on a Model 76, or was this some sort of retrofit in the life of the bike?

This was a top of the line frame in 1970-1971; and may be worthy of an expensive restore?? 
If it weren't for the 6" area of road rash, I would leave the paint alone, live with the chipped paint, and just secure some hardware for the frame?

Open to thoughts.........


----------



## freakinutz

I just sold my restored Falcon. Gorgeous frame and about the same time frame as yours. Wish I could post pictures, but I can never seem to get it right on this site. As a note, I have a complete Nuovo Record set that I was going to put on a freshly painted Masi Gran Criterium, but will probably not.....and that group will be going up for sale soon. Includes a very nice tubular wheelset. Anyway, if someone can tell me how to post pictures, I post some of the Falcon. Came out very sweet. It was built with almost all Zeus parts and filled with Campy.

Cheers......Steve


----------



## paredown

The Campy brakes were introduced in 1968, and were on my Falcon San Remo that I purchased summer 1971 and that still has its original Pat. 70 derailleur.

I have definitely seen high end Falcon bikes on the cusp though--late '60s--early 70s--that had Universal CP brakes (Model 61s?) before the Campys were generally available.

Don't know if you have seen these pages--Bicycling Magazine's test of the San Remo in November, 1972 and it definitely has CP brakes.

I have wondered if there was a difference between what was termed a San Remo (#76) and San Remo Equipe (#276) with the latter shipping with the Campy brakes like the pro team bikes. The brakes were very expensive when introduced and were usually on the absolutely top spec bikes...

Edited to add--forgot to say congrats on the new find. We're still in survival mode here, so no new bikes & no restoration yet.
Cheers,
Dean


----------



## paredown

We'd love to see pics. Very simple to do

Below this text box are emoticons, below that is a button that says "Upload Photos"

Click and it opens a window, browse your PC for the photos and click the "Upload" button on the bottom.

(If they are too large it will fail--and tell you, so you would need to resize the photos & try again)


----------



## kjung

*Great Article*

Thanks for posting the article, I had not seen it. Yes, definitely center pulls! The only possible difference I can tell about the #76 and #276 may be the eyelets on the Campy drop outs? Or could this model also have been a 'victim' of the parts shortages of the 70's, and they used what was available?

Any input on the brand of center pulls on the 'Ted Williams Falcon' at Classic Rendezvous?
(I can't read the engraving on the brakes, and have tried all sorts of manuvers with the photo)


----------



## paredown

Pretty sure those are Universal "Courier" 66s like this pic... The other Falcon with CP brakes looks like it has Weinmann...

AFAIK, the Campy 1010 fork ends with the eyelets for fenders were used generally--at least as far as I can tell if they are not there they were ground off by racers who wanted to be cool....


----------



## kjung

Thanks for the info!
I never heard of those brakes before, were they the name of the company who mfg them, or a model name from a company?

Would you happen to know what year Campy started making the Nuovo Record brake calipers?

This helps to sort out the mystery.


----------



## paredown

Oops--I screwed up--the ones in the previous photo are "GB" Courier brakes--GB is the company that also made alloy bars and stems back in the day. See the British component page on Classic Rendezvous here. My guess still is that this is what is on that Falcon.

Attached is a photo of the Universal Mod. 61 center pulls that look very similar. Classic Rendezvous has a page for the Universal company--Italian company despite the name. You would find these on the '60s Cinellis (pre-Campy sidepulls), and the CR page shows their sidepulls that came out to compete with the Campy ones.

The Velo-Retro Campagnolo Timeline shows late 1968 as the introduction date for the Nouvo Record brakes. HTH
Dean


----------



## smartmo

Hi guys, been trying to find out info on my Falcon Challenger and found this thread (after many an hour searching!). I can't find any info at all on the challenger model so this may help to fill in some gaps?! Picture is when i first bought it so its been updated a little since but dates on the Maillard hubs and weinmann brakes point to 1984. Has 501, Stronglight chainset and Shimano 600 front and rear mechs.

Its not a high quality bike but I absolutely love it - such a nice ride!


----------



## kjung

Welcome to the Falcon thread.

The 1980's were the 'dark ages' for Falcon. The company was bought and sold a couple of times, and very little info is available on their product line of that era.
Your posting of your picture is of help to share the timeline of Falcon.

Interesting that they used such a variety of components.....which was somewhat typical of Falcon. Parts from England, mainland Europe, and Japan, all on the same frame!?

Is everything original to the bike or have parts been modified over the years? Typically the only way to date these frames is by the components, as you have done.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## smartmo

to be honest, I'm not sure - I've only had it 2 years and my girlfriend collected the bike for me when i bought it so i didnt get the chance to talk to the previous owner though I think he'd had it a long time. Like I say, the component dates seem to tie in with one another thereabouts. Forgot to say that it has Shimano Z401 shifters too. 

Just is strange how few bikes appear with these distinctive graphics - most have the traditional block lettering on the seat tube and no rainbow graphics.

I did see an old boy on a similar bike last year during the london to brighton ride, but was unable to stop - it looked very similar but had white paint, and the model was not challenger but another name which escapes me but definitely began with C... competitor maybe?

Like I say, its a lovely ride - so much so I stopped riding my Scott Speedster after I got the Falcon and will probably never buy another modern bike!


----------



## kjung

It could have been "Competitor", too bad you couldn't stop.

See the earlier posts for the Harrier, Triathlon (600 & 105), and Victory (Campy), all later 80's?


----------



## paredown

AFAIK, early 1980s sounds right for the rainbow graphics on the Falcons. Also Reynolds 501 was not generally available until 1983.

Here's some pictures of a Falcon Kellogg's model from the mid '80s with the rainbow markings (note the sticker that says "City Winner 1983 1984 1985"--Kellogg's sponsored the Tour of Britain for a time--but I haven't looked for results to see if indeed stages were won on Falcons...)

This one--slightly newer than yours has the block script--while yours has the brush script of the late '70s machines--but with Falcon you never know if this was "evolution"--or they found some of the old transfers & decided to use them up.

I'm sure I have some other pictures of the "rainbow" models on my other computer--I'll check tomorrow.

Dean


----------



## smartmo

weirdly those rainbow graphics are more similar to those on a Holdsworth Challenger from about 1986 that i saw a catalogue for somewhere online - mine has more colours in it. I think by the end of the eighties Falcon owned Holdsworth so that ties in with the white bike i guess?

unfortunately i cant post a link to the holdsworth challenger as i dont have enough posts but if you google it i think its the first search result.


----------



## Simonwillis

Hello, I have a falcon olympic with 700c wheels , can anyone tell me the size of the forks please


----------



## robh62

Hi guys - first post! Am pleased to find this thread as decent Falcon info is hard to find and, like others, I got a polite "sorry" back from Falcon themselves.

Just hit mid-life crisis & restored (cleaned mostly) my old Falcon road bike. Will post pictures within a week as it's pretty much done for now. It's the same type/colour as the '80s Metallic Red Falcon posted years ago on Classic Rendezvous. No idea on model as it was built-up from a frame by the first owner.

I bought the bike from my mate's dad in the early 80s - when I was about 14! He'd built it up from scratch and speccd it with really interesting kit - Dura Ace hubs, Huret Titanium mech, Ofmega CX Chainset, Universal Mod 77 brakes. The only Campag to be seen was the dropouts on the Cro-Moly (not 531) frame!! I paid £180 from memory.

The frame has the gold head tube sticker stating "Designed by Ernie Clements" & block lettering on the down tube. This, plus no cable guides leads me to guess it is approx 1979/80.

I had the wheels rebuilt from 27" rims to 700c in the 90s. I won't slave to authenticity with it as it was my main road bike for 25 years - but it still has character. Recent changes: added a Cinelli XA stem, Brooks leather tape, switched to Campag Record Aero levers for a nice tidy front end & Campag clips/bolts all over (a guilty pleasure!). Need to replace the saddle finally, and am thinking Turbo or Regal - a Brooks would be too heavy (psychologically).

It still is light as a feather and twitchy as hell to ride - awesome! 

Hope this is of interest. Pics to follow over the next week. Cheers.


----------



## kjung

Please post pictures.
Would like to see it.


----------



## robh62

Pics attached re my previous post - hope they're of interest. Any additional info re the frame model, exact year, background etc would be much appreciated!


----------



## kjung

Most likely a mid-80's Falcon. You may be able to date it by any of the original components. Look on the back of the cranks (if original). There mat be date stampings there, but you will most likely have to do some research to decode them. Is it 531, or something else such as Ishiwata?? Falcon was using quite a variety if parts and frame tubes in that era. If the Shimano shift levers are original, those models were produced in the late 70's to early to mid-80's. 
Nice bike! Good post. 
Thanks for contributing to the Falcon thread. 
KJ


----------



## robh62

Thanks for the hints. Have had a look through the original components (mechs, shifters, hubs, chainset, brake calipers) and nothing - no numbers on the cranks unusually. Frame isn't 531, but CroMoly and used to have a sticker like the one attached here (seen from another frame on ebay). Will have a proper look this weekend.

Added a great condition Regal black perforated leather saddle last week - just need to sort out the squeaky brakes now and we're done!


----------



## kjung

If you get a chance look at the front and rear dropouts. There may be stamped names of the company that made the dropouts. Could be Campagnolo, Shimano, Tange, Suntour, etc
That will help with where it was made.


----------



## AlexTheBluesBiker

*Falcon Cotswold*

Hi everybody!

I've recently been given an old Falcon Cotswold touring frame (531 tubing, Allez horizontal dropouts) and am trying to find out some info for it!
Not sure of its vintage - the badge is deep red oval with the silver falcon head silhouette, but it has the original style font for the Falcon decal on the tubing. 
It's also an odd one, in that it has brake posts on the rear of the frame and on the forks. No idea if these are original or whether at some point they've been added after-market (though the welding looks fairly original).
Also has fade marks on the paintwork where it was once fitted with frame-mounted gear levers (don't know whether this'll help identify its age?)

Anyone who might be able to shed some light would gain much appreciation.
I'll try to figure out how to attach pictures...


----------



## kjung

My guess would be 80's touring bicycle. That brake set-up would be for cantilever brakes. The braze-on's with the top tube guides, and single downtube bottle cage would most likely be 82-85.....best guess, unless someone has a more definitive answer.


----------



## AlexTheBluesBiker

Excellent! Thanks for the quick reply too.

I'd figured that it must be roughly 80s from the cable mounts on the top tube (as you pointed out), but the badge threw me - all the other Falcons from that era that i've found have the older style badge on the front. 

Nice to be able to pin-point a more specific age!


----------



## paredown

Agree with KJung--80s for sure.

The head tube badge went from the older brass riveted badge with the full painted logo, to a decal version of that badge (?late 70s).

Yours is Rev. 3--with the new style silver falcon head. 

Haven't seen a Cotswold before--but a touring model was offered earlier--somewhere in this thread, KJung posted scans of a 70s catalog that shows an earlier touring model (or at least I think I remember it).

As we've mentioned a few times in this long thread, none of us have seen 80s catalogs to even get the basic model chronology, so it's great to see another model...


----------



## baronsouthside

First post. Found a bike on ebay uk just now. (FALCON BICYCLE FOR RESTORATION) sorry cant post the link. less than ten post?? maybe someone else can post the link.
Its a continuation of the rainbow decals thread above of the mid 80s. I originally thought it was one of the kelloggs city winners as that is the falcon im rebuilding at the moment but on closer inspection the photos show Olympic winners decals. I recon its the 84 LA games then after these had finished Falcon won the city centre circuit again in 85 and this promted falcons marketing dept to rebadge left over unsold olympic bikes as city centre winner bikes. Anybody seen the olympic decals before? Pics of my bike will follow. Its in a sorry state but ive scraped a 1979 crash damaged falcon black diamond with a far better spec and im in the middle of marring the 2 together (sr apex royal crankset in great nick and shimano 500 derailuers and shifters, Ive also sourced shimano 500 centre pull brakes that look the business instead of the weinmanns)


----------



## smartmo

saw that one and also saw one titled 'bike' which is a blue Falcon Rapier which I have never heard of before, but looks like a tiny frame. I'm starting to think these multicoloured stripes were the precursor to the red and orange ones like on that olympic bike...


----------



## LikeNatureIntended

Hi all,
First post with a new to me Falcon. I've been told it is a Falcon Professional from 1976. The seller claimed it is 531 tubing, but no sticker.

flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157628092667538/with/6330186162/

It is in need of a bit of TLC, which I think should give me a little project over winter. I was drawn to the chromed forks - and very pleased with seeing them in the metal  I intend on converting it to a fixie to replace my recently stolen Raleigh.

It has Japanese Sakae bottom bracket (1.37"x24T), a Nikyo headset ('Best fitting' apparently!) and a SR 27.0 seat pin with an eagle steamed on it and the words 'MELT ORGING' and custom stamped on it. I don't know if any of these are original or not.

I was told it had a mix of shimano and SR components - and apparently it originally came with 2 sets of wheels - sprints and tubs!

The lugs look quite distinctive (the pink paint doesn't look original in the lug cut outs), and very similar to Rob62's bike further up this page - in fact a question for Rob62 - does your bike have indentation on the chain stay to give the chainring a bit more room like 

forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/1979-falcon-san-remo-mystery-tubing-181031.htm
or is it an oval tube (like mine)?

It seems to have 2 serial numbers stamped on it, but can't make one of them out.

I can't see any branding on the dropouts.

Any info about it would be greatly received


----------



## kjung

Well, you certainly will have a project to keep busy this winter!

Most likely the tubing is 531. Falcon built with 531 into the 80's; at least for the frames that they made in England. They used a Japanese variant, (Ishiwata .022 and Magny) for the frames they imported from Japan at a later date. As for the "Professional" status, that may remain a mystery. So little accurate Falcon info from that era exists, as to the exact models, or line-up of models. I would agree that later 70's is probably correct; since there are no 'braze-ons' for bottles, or cable guides, which Falcon did put on their later models, the presence of a rear derailleur hanger, head sticker instead of a badge, and the absence of wrap around rear seat stays on earlier models. 
I doubt the serial number(s) will help since I don't know of a registry of numbers to check against.
Good Luck with the restoration.
Please post pictures when you finish, or as you go.


----------



## paredown

Late '70s sounds about right--you have no braze ons on TT, the HT badge has switched to the sticker, and you have the second generation lettering with the block Falcon on the ST and the script lettering with the Union Jack on the DT.

We have seen those lugs on the later bikes as well--I have assumed that they are Bocamas with that cutout, but I don't know enough about lugs to be sure. Also places it later than the spearpoint/Cinelli-style of the early '70s bikes.

As to model name, that's anybody's guess--in this thread you will find one catalog for (?)74-5 but after that I have not seen catalogs...531 is a good guess, but I suspect that there were probably a model or two higher, if the equipment on yours is original...


----------



## LikeNatureIntended

Thanks for your comments 

I'll be sure to put some pictures up as I progress with it - but I can see it being a slow burning project as my wife thinks the bathroom refurb I'm on with should take priority (another slow burning project!)

I've seen the '74 catalogue - incredible they can call 5 different bikes all San Remo!! - although can't see any with the full chrome front forks 

As for my restoration I'm not too concerned about keeping it 100% original - although I'll keep the baby blue frame - but quite like the white patches on some of the bikes.

A couple more questions: Are there any secrets to removing the transfers so that they can be reused as I can't find all available - especially the seat tube with the falcon birds on.

Also, would the more modern bottom brackets such as Hollowtech II fit OK so long as they are British treaded?

I'm quite new to swapping bits between bikes - but generally pretty hand with a spanner


----------



## kjung

I don't know of any way to get the decals off, and reuse them?? Try ebay, and Greg Softley in Australia, he goes by the name of Cyclomondo, and has some Falcon decals for sale. Also Lloyds, somewhere in England has some as well, but I don't know if they have the one for the seat tube. Try searching the internet, you never know.
As for the bottom bracket, any British threaded BB should work. Just make sure you have enough clearance for the chain rings so they don't scrape the frame. Measure the spindle you have in there now, that should give you an idea of the length.....maybe 110mm - 114mm?? The shell of the BB will be 68mm, and Falcon is definitely British threaded.
Many of the parts will work, but the rear wheel spacing may be the biggest issue, depending on how many (if any) gears you want.
Good Luck.


----------



## robh62

Hi LikeNatureIntended - just went out to check...my Red Falcon chainstays are oval like yours. 

BTW - what dropouts have you got? My (Cro-Mo frame) rear dropouts are Campagnolo and the forks dropouts are Tange - may be of interest.

Whilst my transfers are far from perfect, I'm happy to supply some hi-re pics if you need to get any made up. I haven't found any ST decals like these in existence yet.

Cheers


----------



## LikeNatureIntended

robh62 said:


> Hi LikeNatureIntended - just went out to check...my Red Falcon chainstays are oval like yours.
> 
> BTW - what dropouts have you got? My (Cro-Mo frame) rear dropouts are Campagnolo and the forks dropouts are Tange - may be of interest.
> 
> Whilst my transfers are far from perfect, I'm happy to supply some hi-re pics if you need to get any made up. I haven't found any ST decals like these in existence yet.
> 
> Cheers


Hi,
It also looks like your rear mudguard eyes are within that small triangle near the rear dropouts - not sticking out like most other frames (again, yours identical to mine).

I can't see any markings on any of my dropouts - odd??

Do you think that yours was the original paint? It is in great condition if it is!

I wouldn't worry too much about the high res pics of your decals - thanks anyway! I bought the frame as the basis of a budget fixie project (was particularly drawn to the chromed forks  ) So much for 'budget' now I've started buying the components for it - not to say of the excuse it is giving me to look for a compressor to help paint it with (I'm just trying to convince myself how much other use I'll get out of a compressor!)


----------



## kjung

If you are serious about "original" Seat Tube Transfers, you may ask Greg Softley/Cyclomondo if he would make them for you. That is where the ones he has came from. I sent him Hi-Res photos, with a ruler next to the decal(s) for scale. Photographed all around the tube, and he reproduced them perfectly. He would send me email proofs, so I could compare against the originals until they were perfect. 
His products are very good reproductions. They seem to hold up very well. I have had them clearcoated with the final spray on the frames I've restored. Better than originals, which were good, but there have been improvements in paint in the last 30 years!


----------



## leftylafty

*Falcon*

Falcon has a new Limited Edition - the famous Holdsworth Professional - only 150 of them. I think they went public summer of 2011. When I recently contacted the original Holdsworth shop - they believe that all were picked up by numerous shops throughout the UK. There were none left, but there were 3 remaining in the Holdsworth shop. price was something like 2700 pds.
Pretty sure that Eddie didnt ride a Falcon, did he set the world speed record on a Colnago Mexico or was it a Windsor?
I think Ugo De Rosa became most famous by Eddie's bike of choice. Ugo helped him set up his shop in Belgium. I have a De Rosa 83 and the LBS has a 83/84 Merckx (orange w/ eddie's face on the front). When they brought it down and we matched them up, they were identical, except for the color - the frames. My De Rosa has all Super Record and a lot of Panto, the Merckx had Super and Nuovo Record mix and no Panto.


----------



## leftylafty

*Falcon Decals*

Has anyone checked with LLoyds, they have tons of decals. I've restored 2 holdsworths w/ their decals - any the even created a couple of custom decals from images i sent.
they are the #1 place for all decals - UK.
Just check out their site.

H Lloyd Cycles - H Lloyd Cyles - HOME

or 

H. Lloyd Cycles, PO Box 133, Penrith, Cumbria, CA10 3YA 
Tel: 01931 715439. H Lloyd Cycles - H Lloyd Cyles - HOME

hands down - the best, they may even (if stock permits) send you original decals.


----------



## didittelove

Richard said:


> Unfortunately, Falcon is decidedly not what they used to be.
> 
> While Eddy Merckx never rode a frame made by Falcon (he just licensed his name), up until the late 80's, Falcon made some nice frames, including those rode by the "second tier" Euro pro team Banana-Falcon.
> 
> In 1989, I stumbled across a Falcon frameset in a small shop in L.A. that specialized in high-end Euro gear, including DeRosa, Colnago, etc. The owner wanted a "production" bike to broaden his customer base and he refused to "turn Japanese." He brought in Falcon just as road bikes were going down the tubes and everybody wanted mountain bikes.
> 
> I had just broken a Bob Jackson 753 and was looking for a replacement frame to which I could shift my almost new DuraAce group. They sold me the frame and fork for $200. It is Reynolds 531P, a rare tubeset as most high-end Reynolds frames were 531C or 753. The 531P shares the same wall thicknesses as 753 in the main tubes minus the exotic alloy and heat treatment. The lug work is as good as anything I've seen from any quality steel builder - not fancy but certainly workmanlike.
> 
> It has classic stage race geometry, i.e., low bottom bracket, fairly slack seat tube angle (72.8 as near as I can measure) and a short front-center. It turned out to be my favorite bike as it fit me like a custom, handled and descended like a demon, and is incredibly comfortable for long distances.
> 
> I had it repainted by Medici in 1992 in British racing green (British paint sucks and I live near the Pacific Ocean).
> 
> Last year I decided to "upgrade." I replaced everything but the frame, going with Campagnolo Centaur 10-speed, a bevy of Bontrager components (Race X Lite wheels, X Lite Carbon compact crank, XXX Lite carbon seat post, a carbon threadless fork, etc. - I work for a Trek dealer). I dropped it from 21 lbs. to 18 lbs. with pedals.
> 
> I have owned aluminum and carbon frames, as well as a number of quality steel frames (English, Italian, and Japanese) over damn near 40 years. To this day, this Falcon is my favorite.
> 
> Unfortunately, Falcon now makes low-end (or should I say "imports) mass-market bikes. I'm not sure they have retained any manufacturing capacity.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> I'd kill for OEM Reynolds 531P frame decals - the lettering is red rather than the green.


Merckx had a model 76 Falcon San Remo for his own personal use so that he can personally ascertain that production met his own high standards since he lent his name to three trade-marks under Falcon.


----------



## didittelove

OnTheRivet said:


> I think Marinoni did Eddy's world record hour bike. He also did the Ti stem, this is 1972 mind you, pretty cool.


I think the Ti stem of Merckx hour bike was specially made by Cinelli.


----------



## paredown

didittelove said:


> Merckx had a model 76 Falcon San Remo for his own personal use so that he can personally ascertain that production met his own high standards since he lent his name to three trade-marks under Falcon.


I don't mean to sound skeptical, but can you provide a source for this? I have somewhere told the story that he likely 'threw a leg over' one of the Falcon/Merckxs for a photo shoot and possibly rode it for a tour stage (I'll see if I can find a link)--but it is an unsubstantiated story as well.

If he actually had one of the Falcon San Remos as a personal bike, that would be a nice bit of info to add to my page on Sheldon Brown's site.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## paredown

LikeNatureIntended said:


> Hi all,
> First post with a new to me Falcon. I've been told it is a Falcon Professional from 1976. The seller claimed it is 531 tubing, but no sticker.


I agree with KJung--everything I see points to later '70s, including the use of those Bocama lugs (with the heart cut-outs) that a lot of makers started using in the late 70s.

There seems to be something of a model hierarchy for models slightly later than yours based on, of all things, jet models Harrier, etc. But maybe the "Professional" stayed apart from that. 

Richard's bike (in this thread) was clearly sold as a Professional--and I believe somewhere in this thread there is a catalog page for it, but it was a later production date than yours.


----------



## didittelove

paredown said:


> I don't mean to sound skeptical, but can you provide a source for this? I have somewhere told the story that he likely 'threw a leg over' one of the Falcon/Merckxs for a photo shoot and possibly rode it for a tour stage (I'll see if I can find a link)--but it is an unsubstantiated story as well.
> 
> If he actually had one of the Falcon San Remos as a personal bike, that would be a nice bit of info to add to my page on Sheldon Brown's site.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dean


I still cant post links for images/scans of actual Falcon Corporate Sheet that came with the 1974 Falcon catalogue that says: 

_"The Falcon Team has won numerous awards, including a whole run of nation championships, while the world's gratst cyclist - Eddy Merckx - who lends his name to one of Falcon's three trade-marks, has just taken delivery of a new Model 76, which he ordered for his own use to ensure that Falcon's production meets his own high standards..."_

Will post the pics once I meet the 10 posts quota (right now i am at 5 including this). BTW i also correct my post - its actually ONE and not three Falcon trade marks Eddy lent his name to as per the corposrate sheet.


----------



## didittelove

didittelove said:


> I think the Ti stem of Merckx hour bike was specially made by Cinelli.


I stand corrected... the stem wasn't made by Cino Cinelli nor Guiseppe Marinoni but by visionary and lightweight bike guru Pino Moroni. Bicycles by this man bore the brand TELAVIO.


----------



## Sandbag

Hi,

I am wondering if anyone would have any more information on this Falcon frame I recently bought (off ebay for £20). I don't really know much about it and cant find much on the net. It has campag marked front forks half-chromed. The head badge and decal on the seat tube say 'designed by ernie clements' and it has some quite nice lug work which attracted to me it.

Hopefully pictures attached (sorry about poor quality - phone)


----------



## paredown

Sandbag said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am wondering if anyone would have any more information on this Falcon frame I recently bought (off ebay for £20). I don't really know much about it and cant find much on the net. It has campag marked front forks half-chromed. The head badge and decal on the seat tube say 'designed by ernie clements' and it has some quite nice lug work which attracted to me it.
> 
> Hopefully pictures attached (sorry about poor quality - phone)


Could be a mid to late '60s San Remo before the switched to the flattened wrapover--the campag fork ends would make me think it is that rather than a cheaper later model.

Check the rear dropouts to see if they are stamped Campag as well. The only hesitation I have about claiming it as a high end model is the lack of chrome "socks" on the rear triangle--but there were models just below the San Remo that did not have chrome.

(I would also need to see a good quality picture of the fork crown, just to eliminate the possibility that the fork is higher-end, but not made by Falcon. also a good close up of the and rear dropouts, please) 

That red head tube paint may be original--check for overspray around the badge...

Date could be anywhere up to the late '70s though, since it has no cable stop braze ons or water bottle bosses--but still has the brass headbadge--decals appeared sometime in the late '70s..

Decals are definitely wrong for the vintage--it should have the panels with a brushscript Falcon--look through the thread for the classic early '70s powder blue San Remos.


----------



## kjung

Does it have an integral rear derailleur hanger? If it uses the 'claw' type it would be something other than a model 76.
Decals are all wrong. The one on the downtube, actually belongs on the seattube, and I don't know what that is on the toptube. Look at some of the older Falcon threads, and bikes, that should give you a good idea of what the proper decals should look like.
At this point, anything you do should be an improvement.
I wonder if it is older than you may think??? Are the seattube decals original? If so, that and the square fork crown might indicate a much older frame??
I consider that a good omen, as the older ones are sometimes much harder to find.


----------



## Sandbag

The rear drop-outs are not campag.

Beneath the bottom bracket and around the rear drop-out there are flecks of light blue paint indicating it may have been that colour originally. It looks as if the the fork was a different colour also (possible red). Some chrome has also been painted over. The headtube may well be the original colour.

The crown on the fork it flat on the top and kind of an unfinished heart shape on the sides.

There is a frame number under the BB which is 112342 (as best as I can make out)

Can't add any better quality pictures at the moment.

Cheers.


----------



## Sandbag

I've just had a scour through this thread and it seems my frame matches the Olympic found on page 6 pretty well.


----------



## paredown

One of the CR guys posted a link to his Veloclassics blog--he finally acquired the dream Falcon San Remo of his youth.

The bike is immaculate. Note the cut lug, sloping fork crown and non-flattened wrap-over combination. It was also set up for center-pull brakes. His estimate is around 1967-8. Note also the top-tube/downtube Falcon panels are foil backed, as they were on my 1971/2.

The most unusual feature to my eye is the banding on the seat tube (matching the head tube), both in what later became the Falcon team color.

Hilary Stone sent me a picture of another (probably earlier 60s) Falcon Supercourse--which appears to have the same dark blue (which apparently was the team color before the powder blue!) on a medium blue background, with multiple bands on the seat tube. This one also has a twin plate more ornate fork crown that I have not seen before.

Always more to find out about Falcons!


----------



## kjung

Beautiful frame. Is it for sale? I know some buyers!!


----------



## paredown

kjung said:


> Beautiful frame. Is it for sale? I know some buyers!!


Naw, if you check out his blog you'll see that he is a serious collector and has looked for this bike for a long, long time. 

I'd love to know where he found it--I've emailed to ask if it is original paint (I think it is) and haven't heard back. Hard to imagine a 40+ year old bike looking this good!


----------



## kjung

Agreed. I wonder if those bikes on the veloblog site are original, or restorations? Either way, what a collection!


----------



## EverydayRide

This is a great thread. Thanks paredown!


----------



## paredown

EverydayRide said:


> This is a great thread. Thanks paredown!


Its a community project--KJung, Richard and lots of others have added their expertise. But I just looked through most of it again, and there is some good information here if someone has a Falcon they are thinking about restoring...


----------



## Richard

kjung said:


> Agreed. I wonder if those bikes on the veloblog site are original, or restorations? Either way, what a collection!


Hi guys. Haven't checked in for awhile. Time to catch up. That frame is GORGEOUS! And I bet it's a restoration unless it was built and put in a hermetically sealed container for four decades. 

I suspect, however, that fork may not be original. I don't recall seeing that type of sleek, sloping crown design until the late '70's. Curious if it's nutted or recess bolt.

By the way, I've been riding the old Falcon a lot. My good buddy Mike gave me a 13-26 Record 8 cassette for Christmas. My 65 year old legs were complaining about pushing a 39-23 up Newport Coast. It's really made the old girl friendlier for some of the hillier club rides.

And second by the way, KMC 9 speed chains work beautifully on Campy 8.


----------



## kjung

Nice looking chain. Now if they would only stay that clean!


----------



## paredown

Just saw this on Classic Factory Lightweights--a 1963 Falcon San Remo Equipe that belonged to one of the Falcon team riders, Mick Stallard.

A couple of things of interest--it has Huret gears, and is not yet the Falcon powder blue team colors.

Second shot is Mick Stallard in full flight 1964 on a full Campy bike.


----------



## Richard

I just love that this thread refuses to die.


----------



## kjung

Me too. 

Very nice Falcon, especially considering it was 1963!

I'll have to post some pics of my latest project. Just finished building (what I believe to be) a 1970 Falcon San Remo Model 76.


----------



## kjung

*San Remo 76*

As Richard stated, the thread that won't die.

Here are the pics of the San Remo 76 restoration.
I date it to around 1970. 
All Campy except for the brakes which are Weinmann. I don't believe that Campy made brakes at this time, and if they had, the reach wouldn't have been long enough.

Enjoy.


----------



## paredown

kjung said:


> As Richard stated, the thread that won't die.
> 
> Here are the pics of the San Remo 76 restoration.
> I date it to around 1970.
> All Campy except for the brakes which are Weinmann. I don't believe that Campy made brakes at this time, and if they had, the reach wouldn't have been long enough.
> 
> Enjoy.


Color me jealous on that one. Great restoration. Who did the repaint?

That is very close to what mine looked like brand new, except mine had a darker Brooks and Campy brakes. Also had the script decals on top and downtube, like the Holdsworth Pros--but I like it with the single decal on the downtube.

I'd love to know the serial number on the off chance it is close to mine--I purchased mine summer of 1971, but it definitely shipped from the UK a little earlier.

The Campy brakes--they were in the Campagnolo Catalog 16 (Fall 1969) and probably shipped on some bikes that year (if I remember my folk history). AFAIK, the full team replica (as mine was) shipped with Campy brakes circa ~1970-71. But I'm pretty convinced that the Weinmann equipped models also shipped at the same time, so I'm back to my unprovable theory that there was a difference between a #76 San Remo and a #276 San Remo Equipe--and the difference was only the Campy brakes--which were a pretty expensive addition when they first appeared.

One of the bits of trivia is that the "rondella dentata" or toothed washer for the Record sidepull brakes did not appear in the catalog until Supplement 16 that came out in Fall 1971--I really wish I could remember if mine had them or not when I first got it, because that would place my bike as 1971. (It has them now, but there have been a lot of rebuilds since it was new...)

Edit: Maybe they were all Equipes, but when the team switched to Campy brakes, they shipped the bikes with them as well? (If I'm not mistaken those look like Weinmann's on the Stallard bike above, which would make sense for 1964). FWIW, I checked my serial #--it looks like a small capital A, followed by 19926.


----------



## kjung

Hello Paredown,

Repaint was by Airglow out of Georgia, Hill Clarke, to be specific. Great job, but don't be in a hurry.

I saw an old article from a cycling magazine that does a review, and it had center pulls, so they must have used both center and side pulls.

Check out this review of the San Remo from 1972. As it states in the review, the brake reach distance is longer on the front, vs the rear. In fact I had to search out some shorter center pulls for the rebuild, since the ones I had for the front were way too long. I have a couple of the long ones left I may relist on ebay if I get the time.

KJ


----------



## BacDoc

That is awesome! You did a great job on the rear dérailleur cable routing, I have a similar set up on a 70's Bottecchia and took me a while to figure it out.

What wheel set and tires did you use for this build?


----------



## kjung

Thank you.

Wheels, are Mavic Module E2. I went with them because I have another set of wheels with Mavic Module E, and they aren't nearly as strong as the E2's. The E2 have double eyelets (outside and inside). Hubs are Nouvo Record. Tires are Veloflex Pave, very nice 'tubular type' ride, but will flat very easily on debris. I put tire liners in there, just for a bit of extra protection, as they are VERY difficult to mount. They come perfectly flat, and are not something you want to change on the side of the road if you choose to ride the bike at all.

There are a couple of web sites that sell the Stainless Steel rear derailleur cable NOS. Highly recommended as it will fit the clamp-on guide very nicely, and was probably what came on the bike originally.


----------



## BacDoc

So are those wheels clinchers? Very nice effect of white paint, shiny components and cool head badge. This bike shares a lot of features of my 70's Bottecchia like those top tube cable guides and the rear dérailleur cable guide.

Like my frame the Falcon appears to be without bottle cage inserts. Are leaving it alone or do you plan on adding some? Took my bike out for the first long ride and did the camel back but thinking of adding the bottle cage inserts. Ideas?


----------



## kjung

Yes, clinchers, but with the Veloflex tires it rides pretty close to tubulars, which would have been stock for this bike in the early 70's. As it is, the Mavic Module E's are also from the 70's, so I'm pretty close. Just didn't want to hassle with tubulars.

The Falcon San Remo Model 76 was similar to the Falcon Racing Team bike of the early 70's. Take a closer look at the color, it is a very pale blue, which was their racing team's color at that time. I took the photos in bright sun, so it may look a bit lighter than it actually is.

As for bottle cages, unfortunately, no braze-ons. What I plan to do is use the old style clamp type. However, I am concerned about scratching the frame, so I'm going to try an idea I got from the local tool store. There is a product called Plasti Coat, which comes in various colors, and is used to coat hand tools, and other instruments for color coding/grip, etc. I plan to coat the clamps in either black or red Plasti Coat and then clamp a cage to the frame.

In all actuality, this is not going to be a 'daily rider', but more of a special occasion ride, so I may not add the bottle cage until needed.

Post a couple pics of the Bottecchia, its always nice to see vintage bikes.


----------



## BacDoc

My bike is pictured in the thread Bottecchia rescue. Got pics from its rusty storage to rebuild. Think I will try to go with some inserts for the water bottle as I get a lot of riding days here in Florida.

Looked at your pics again on my iPad this time and I see what you mean, nice color on the retina display!


----------



## kjung

I found your Bottecchia thread. That is a pretty amazing transformation, nice job.
On the rear derailleur cable routing, if you just shorten it up a bit, it will probably be fine. The old style Stainless Steel Cable Jackets weren't all that long. If you want one, they are still available NOS for about $8-$10. Check out the links below.
http://00eda5d.netsolhost.com/derailleur.html or this link; http://www.renehersestore.com/servlet/the-Derailleurs-and-shifters-and-parts-fdsh-cables/Categories

If you ever ride on the SE Coast of FL, I'll look for your Bottecchia. I ride out of Boca, if the rain will ever stop this year.


----------



## RoadBoy1

DannyBoy said:


> not bad eh?


Danny, your Falcon looks a lot like the Falcon I bought in 1976. Mine was the Sky Blue and white with full Campy Record (including the high flange hubs) and Cinelli. It was my first "pro" bike and I paid a whopping $500 for it. I wanted a Raleigh Pro Mk4 but the shop couldn't or wouldn't get one for me at the time. Sadly I sold it in 1982 during a bad time in my life when I wasn't riding and everything was going to heck for me.

To this day I regret it and once I went back to the shop trying to find the buyer and never did locate that person. Thanks for the trip down memory lane and take care of her.


----------



## Richard

Boy kjung, I hadn't checked in for awhile.

A hackneyed phrase, but that is "drop dead gorgeous!"

And, more "by the ways", I did a far from flat 68 miler on the Falcon last Sunday. Basically did the 1984 Olympic road race course with some stingers thrown in.

Steel (despite the fact that I have a plastic wonder bike that I also love) is real!


----------



## kjung

Thanks Richard, knowing something of your bike history, that means a lot.

I'm still tweaking it a bit. Re-did the front & rear brake cabling, and still haven't put cable end caps on. I have an idea for the bottle cage, and may try it out later today. I don't want the bottle cage or clamps to scratch up the frame, so I'm going to try Plasti Dip to see if i can coat them prior to installation. If it works for that I may even Dip the very ends of the cables just for effect, instead of the cable end caps. (the stuff is red)

Sounds like you are riding strong. I got dropped yesterday on a spirited group ride. Just couldn't hold the pace at the half way point. Long ride back. Today is an easy (1 water bottle) 'coffee shop' ride.


----------



## kjung

Tried the Plasti Dip today on the cable ends, and bottle cage clamps. Came out pretty good.
Now I have an entire can of the stuff. Have to call my friends to try to use it up.


----------



## RoadBoy1

Hi All:

I stumbled across this thread while looking through the Retro forum and there is a lot of great information here. I never knew the Falcon bikes had taken so many twists and turns in their lives. I am attaching a photo of a Falcon Pro (I think that is what it was called back then) that I bought in 1976 for $500.00 cash. I had been racing bikes in my teens and wanted to continue but had to set that aside since I had enlisted in the Military. I had just come back from Military Basic Training and wanted a Raleigh Pro Mk 4 since everyone I knew had told me that bike was the real deal. The shop I went to didn't have, couldn't get, or didn't want to get a Raleigh Pro Mk 4 in my size (25 inch) so they called a couple of other shops and came up with my Falcon. I rode that bike all through my 6 years in the Military and after and sold it during a very low time in my life and have regretted it ever since. I even went back to the shop that sold it for me trying to find the new owner with no success.

Here is a photo and I apologize for the very poor quality of it. This photo was originally a slide that I scanned into my computer and I have never been able to get the knack for scanning slides so most of them look like crap.

The components as I remember them are:

Full Reynolds 531 DB Frame w/ Full Chromed Fork and Half Chromed Seat and Chain Stays.
Wrap Around Seat Stays.
Nervex Lugs.
Campy Adjustable Rear Dropouts.
No Braze-Ons.
Full Campy Nuovo Record Groupset.
Tubular Rims laced 36x to Campy Hi-Flange Hubs (the hubs had the oil holes).
Campy Fluted 2-Bolt Seatpost.
Christophe Clips & Straps.
Malliard 6-Speed Freewheel.
Cinelli Bar & Stem.
Brooks Pro Leather Saddle.

This all I can remember about the bike. Thanks to everyone who has posted here, it is a wonderful trip down memory lane.


----------



## paredown

RoadBoy1 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> I stumbled across this thread while looking through the Retro forum and there is a lot of great information here. I never knew the Falcon bikes had taken so many twists and turns in their lives. I am attaching a photo of a Falcon Pro (I think that is what it was called back then) that I bought in 1976 for $500.00 cash. I had been racing bikes in my teens and wanted to continue but had to set that aside since I had enlisted in the Military. I had just come back from Military Basic Training and wanted a Raleigh Pro Mk 4 since everyone I knew had told me that bike was the real deal. The shop I went to didn't have, couldn't get, or didn't want to get a Raleigh Pro Mk 4 in my size (25 inch) so they called a couple of other shops and came up with my Falcon. I rode that bike all through my 6 years in the Military and after and sold it during a very low time in my life and have regretted it ever since. I even went back to the shop that sold it for me trying to find the new owner with no success.
> 
> Here is a photo and I apologize for the very poor quality of it. This photo was originally a slide that I scanned into my computer and I have never been able to get the knack for scanning slides so most of them look like crap.
> 
> The components as I remember them are:
> 
> Full Reynolds 531 DB Frame w/ Full Chromed Fork and Half Chromed Seat and Chain Stays.
> Wrap Around Seat Stays.
> Nervex Lugs.
> Campy Adjustable Rear Dropouts.
> No Braze-Ons.
> Full Campy Nuovo Record Groupset.
> Tubular Rims laced 36x to Campy Hi-Flange Hubs (the hubs had the oil holes).
> Campy Fluted 2-Bolt Seatpost.
> Christophe Clips & Straps.
> Malliard 6-Speed Freewheel.
> Cinelli Bar & Stem.
> Brooks Pro Leather Saddle.
> 
> This all I can remember about the bike. Thanks to everyone who has posted here, it is a wonderful trip down memory lane.


From the look of that picture, I think what you owned was an early '70s Falcon San Remo--everything that you listed sounds right for the model, and even in the fuzzy slide you can see the chrome fork/chrome socks, powder blue team paint and the older brushscript Falcon (top and downtube) like the Holdsworth Professional of a similar vintage.

It was every bit as good as the Raleigh Mk IV Pro--similar style, workmanship and components.

Sorry to hear that you sold it--if you are seriously interested, I know there is a decent similar one for sale at Mt Airy Bikes in Maryland, although I believe it is a 23", so smaller.


----------



## kjung

Yes, Mt Airy Bikes is Larry Black's place. He is active in the vintage cycling world in that area, and has a couple of shops in that area. I met him at the Cirque du Cyclisme that is held in Virginia in early June. He has warehouses of vintage machines, call him up and begin the negotiations.
You can also search his web site for other vintage/used bikes. Quite a collection.
cirque du cyclisme unique bicycle rally celebrating traditional and classic handmade lightweight bicycles


----------



## MikeT1960

This is my first post on this site, I found the link whilst trying to search for a colour reference for the Falcon Powder blue colour that Kjung has painted his frame.

Can any one tell me a colour reference for the Falcon blue that a paint shop will recognise?

I got my Falcon San Remo frame in 1973 when I was 12, couldn't afford Campag kit so my Dad bought me a bare frame and we built up with cheaper gear from my local bike shop. It currently runs on a Shimano 105 groupset from the 80's fitted when I repainted the frame but it is the wrong blue at present and I have long hankered after repainting in the correct shade and refiiting the correct decals.

Incidentally, my frame number is 43431 and I think it came out of the factory in about '72 hope that helps some of you date your own frames.

I'm more than a bit surprised that after all these years the Falcon San Remo frame has such a following, especially across in the US, makes me quite pleased I still have mine from new.


----------



## kjung

Check out PPG 17710 Big Band Blue. 

Frame 24806. I believe it to be from around 1970.

Be sure to post pictures!


----------



## MikeT1960

kjung
Thanks for the paint reference.
I will try and post some pictures by the weekend


----------



## MikeT1960

*Falcon San Remo frameset*

As promised here are a few shots of my Falcon San Remo.

In about 1990/91 I had the frame repainted by Mercian Cycles in Derby and (rightly or wrongly depending on the purist view) for convenience had braze ons added for the top tube brake cable, braze on levers and bottle cage bosses, cable tunnels on the BB and a cable stop for the rear deraillier. I also changed the rear bridge for a recessed bolt fitting.

At the time I called in to the Falcon factory in Brigg on my travels to see if I could get replacement decals but they were not available, however they gave me the Falcon transfer you see on the down tube without charge.

The main frame is all Reynolds 531 DB tubeset and has the wrap over seat stays and pencil thin seat and chain stays, campag drop outs (with siezed adjusters as usual), and spearpoint cutaway lugs (chromed on the head tube). The fork is all chromed 531 with a sloping Cinelli crown and Campag drop outs.

Originally the colour was Falcon Racing Blue, but when it was repainted the premium charged to mix and match the colour was unreasonable so I chose a stock colour closest to original. I think the head tube was always white, but I cant recall for certain.

Its currently fitted with an '80's style Campag areo seat pin and Cinelli stem and bars. The Shimano 105 groupset I fitted has seen better days and I would like to acquire contemporary Campag Record kit to fit, but I suspect the costs for vintage Campag gear will be too dear.

When I first had the frame I used 27" wheels and the clearances were so tight I really struggled to fit mudguards even though the dropouts are all fitted with eyelets for stays, however I didnt use tubular tyres.


----------



## paredown

MikeT1960 said:


> As promised here are a few shots of my Falcon San Remo.
> 
> In about 1990/91 I had the frame repainted by Mercian Cycles in Derby and (rightly or wrongly depending on the purist view) for convenience had braze ons added for the top tube brake cable, braze on levers and bottle cage bosses, cable tunnels on the BB and a cable stop for the rear deraillier. I also changed the rear bridge for a recessed bolt fitting.
> 
> At the time I called in to the Falcon factory in Brigg on my travels to see if I could get replacement decals but they were not available, however they gave me the Falcon transfer you see on the down tube without charge.
> 
> The main frame is all Reynolds 531 DB tubeset and has the wrap over seat stays and pencil thin seat and chain stays, campag drop outs (with siezed adjusters as usual), and spearpoint cutaway lugs (chromed on the head tube). The fork is all chromed 531 with a sloping Cinelli crown and Campag drop outs.
> 
> Originally the colour was Falcon Racing Blue, but when it was repainted the premium charged to mix and match the colour was unreasonable so I chose a stock colour closest to original. I think the head tube was always white, but I cant recall for certain.
> 
> Its currently fitted with an '80's style Campag areo seat pin and Cinelli stem and bars. The Shimano 105 groupset I fitted has seen better days and I would like to acquire contemporary Campag Record kit to fit, but I suspect the costs for vintage Campag gear will be too dear.
> 
> When I first had the frame I used 27" wheels and the clearances were so tight I really struggled to fit mudguards even though the dropouts are all fitted with eyelets for stays, however I didnt use tubular tyres.


That looks great! Mercian did a nice job of painting.

Mine had a similar refit for braze-ons back in the '80s and started life as the same frame as yours (Cinelli fork crown, flattened wrapover stays etc) of the team bike.

Yours may well have had a contrasting head tube--I know mine did, although it was red with the team powder blue. Your chrome is in excellent shape--sadly most of mine was painted over when I got the first paint job done--partly to repair crash damage.

It probably was set up for tubulars so the 27x1 1/4 would have been a tight fit. Mine still has the original Campy wheel set with tubs and the eyelets on the Campy dropouts--a very English touch (from the country where it is apt to rain!).


----------



## kjung

Nice pictures. I can see the "Mercian" influence in the paint job. They do nice work. That wrapover stay sure is distinctive Falcon. It would look nice with a Campagnolo Groupo, actually that would be appropriate for this frame.
How will you get a 10 speed cluster to fit? Was it 'reset' to 130mm when you had the brake bridge replaced?
Campy hubs, and some nice shiny rims would look good too.

I have another old Falcon that came with 27" wheels, and have been fiddling with some 700c as replacements. It appears that both will fit, but brake reach will be close. However, I can't decide whether the frame will 'look' quite right, with the 700c wheels, after seeing it all these years with 27". Although the choice of tires will be much better, it doesn't get that much use that it will really matter.


----------



## MikeT1960

Thanks Guys for the compliments, it is a nice paint job but unfortunately in the 20 years since it was done the clear coat has become brittle and flaky and has started to peel off in places. The photos look better than the real thing, but the chrome is still very good. Whilst it probably doesnt warrant a repaint just yet, if I manage to find some nice shiny alloy vintage Campag gear to fit I may not be able to resist!

I hadnt really considered going for 10 speed, if obtainable I thought 80's 8 speed would be as far as I want to go and I want to keep downtube shifters if poss. There is a nice looking Campag Chorus 8 speed used groupset on ebay at the moment that would go rather well...

The rear spacing is 125/126 and I have been using a Shimano 105 7 speed free hub/cassette, but I dont think it would take much to adjust the frame spacing to 130 if necessary.

Incidentally the Shimano hubs are fitted with 700c clincher rims and they look fine on the bike and I found brake adjustment was better with the 700 rims than the old 27" but that maybe because this was such a close clearance frame in the first place.

I wouldnt be considering changing the Shimano kit but the bike has been unused for a while (I tend to use my mountain bike much more) and in that time the alloy components seem to have developed bi-metalic corrosion. The steel adjuster screws and pivots are all now siezed solid to such an extent that even with easing oil the alloy has fractured on the front brake in trying to free off the adjusters, and the front mech is just solid. It seems the early 105 was not designed to be dismantled for service and most of the pivots are rivetted and peened over. Probably a consequence of living in 'the country where its apt to rain' !! and boy has it rained here this year!!!


----------



## Joe of Loath

Hey all!

I bought a Falcon the other day on ebay, for £52. I'll apologise now for the photo. I'd get some more, but the batteries went flat in my camera, and it needs those expensive Lithium AA cells... I can take photos with my phone camera, but quality isn't great.

Anyway. It's a 25" frame, no braze ons apart from a single one on the right side of the fork, to hold a light. Not even any bottle bosses! Forks seem to be touring forks, with more of an angle than the racing models I've seen here. It's got a Sachs-Huret derailleur, marked 1986, and Dia Compe brakes, marked 1981. Wheels are 27" with steel rims (ugh). Don't think they're original though, the rims are mismatched. One is dimpled, one isn't. The hubs are Maillard. It's got an SR stem, very narrow steel bars (360mm C-C), sugino cranks, and a shimano front dérailleur.

I'm of the opinion that it's a lower end touring model from the early 80s, and that it's had a new dérailleur at some point. I actually don't care about the components however, I bought it because it's a big frame and I'm 6'7". I'm afraid I'm going to ruin it with a 2x8 drivetrain and 700c wheels 

i.imgur.com/93sdX.jpg 

(Sorry, you'll have to copy and paste, no links until I have 10 posts).


----------



## kjung

The steel 27" wheel is probably original to the bike. Can't speak to the other components without better dating. Pictures would help. 

Be careful when going to 700c wheels. They are somewhat smaller in diameter so make sure you have enough adjustment in the brakes so the pads will reach the rims. 

As for the 8 speeds, another caution. Check the rear spacing as it is now, vs what it will be with the 8 speed. Then have a bike shop 'coldset' the rear spacing of the frame if there isn't too much of a mismatch. You can spread old steel frames, but this is best done by a professional. 

Good luck, and post pics.


----------



## Joe of Loath

Here's some more photos. Again, apologies for the quality/what the photos are actually of, they were the ebay seller's photos. imgur.com/a/4xqRu. If there's any more photos of specific parts anyone wants, I can oblige.

I've been reading up on dropout respacing, and it doesn't seem too complicated. However, I've also found a set of alloy 27" rims on ebay for less than half the price of a second hand 700c wheelset, not including the long reach brakes I'll need. I've built a couple of wheels before, so I should be OK with the original hubs and new rims. It also means I can keep the mudguards on.

I have a spare 7 speed freewheel at home, I'll replace the 5 speed with that, and the shifters with bar-ends (because seriously, downtube shifters on big bikes are not cool).


----------



## paredown

Joe of Loath said:


> I'm of the opinion that it's a lower end touring model from the early 80s...


Sounds about right for dating--foil headbadge, block lettering on the seat tube and the brush script on the downtube. They had a touring model that they offered earlier (in the catalog from 1973/74 that is somewhere in this thread). Braze-on for the light looks original which as you say is the giveaway

Wish I could find a late 70s/early 80s catalog...

Seven speeds and barcons sound perfect for that bike.


----------



## Joe of Loath

Awesome, thanks!

And just to check, something like a Shimano MF-TZ21 (Sorry, still no links...) will fit without modifications, right? Or do I have to look for a specific narrower road freewheel?


----------



## tdfalcon

*Looking for info*

It was great to find this thread.
I just recently bought 2 Falcon's.
One I set up as a single speed/coaster brake recreational bike and the other will be built up to ride in triathlons which I just recently began competing in.
My "racing Falcon" a Competitor 600 is in need of a lot of work.
It is made completely of Reynolds 531c with 531 forks.
posting pics of both here 
I am looking for info on the 600. All I have been able to find similar is the Competitor 105
My best guess is that it was built up with Shimano 600 group.
????


----------



## kjung

Welcome tdfalcon.

You are probably correct in the gruppo for the Competitor 600. Especially if the 105 was using the Shimano 105 groupset. Unfortunately no one has been able to find and post Falcon catalogs from the 80's. It sure would be nice to see the line-up and component offerings.
There may be some Falcon Competitor's on this thread that show what groups were available, but that is hit and miss.
I have a couple of bikes, with the Shimano 600 group on them. They are solid and shift nicely. However, unless you are going for a 'period restoration', and if you are going to try to bring it up to today's standards, I would consider going a bit further, especially with the brakes. The 600 brakes were single pivot, and clearly there have been advances with the dual pivot brakes. They stay in alignment much better, and do stop quicker.
Good luck.


----------



## Joe of Loath

So, I stripped it as far as I could with the tools I have, cleaned it, removed the rack and mudguard (rack is going back on when needed, it's only four bolts). Rebuilt the wheels with new alloy rims (kept all but three of the original spokes, sanded them down and sprayed them chrome), and replaced the old and worn out 5 speed cassette with a new 7 speed.

Next upgrades are new bars (got a set of brushed aluminium bars from a 90s Italian racing bike, so I don't have to fit ugly black modern bars), new dérailleurs, and new cranks and pedals, since the pedals are rusted into these cranks. Need to polish up the brakes too, or be lazy and fit my perfectly clean set of Weinmanns that a friend gave me for another project. Also need a new saddle, any suggestions what would look good with the blue/white/chrome colour scheme?

Full size image is at imgur(dot)com/bTSh4, 10 posts before you can post a link and all.

EDIT: Oh yeah, it's called Fred. Because wikipedia's article on Fred_(bicycling), and because Fred the Falcon. I'll see if I can get a decal made up to go on the downtube, next to the Falcon logo.


----------



## paredown

*Interesting San Remo on eBay*

Another decal scheme--predating the schemes on the CR catalog pages... And I think it is different from the one in the 60s test...

Interestingly, it has the full sloping fork crown.

Auction is here


----------



## kjung

*San Remo*

Thanks for posting the pic and the auction. That is a nice one, those rarely come around. I would bid, but it is too small for me.

There is/was also another one up for auction that appears to also be a model 76 (Note the flattened wrapover seat stays, Nice!) that someone has attempted to restore, but has quite a ways to go with it. Looks to be about a 54cm?? It has quite a mish-mash of parts; Suntour, Dura-ace, Campy,(must have been a Frankenbike) as this bike would have been all Campy? Yet, I'm a bit surprised that it has the braze-ons for the shifters, and bottle cage, unless it was of later mfg.

Early 70's Campagnola Falcon | eBay


----------



## .je

This is a great thread. In 1994 I bought a secondhand bike from a kid who worked at a bike store. It was a white Falcon, but I don't remember its model. It had the script on the downtube, and some coloured stripes (red, black, orange?) on the seat tube. Because the kid worked at a store it probably had an assortment of take-offs (600 derailleurs single-pivot brakes and downtube shifters, dura-ace brake levers with cables coming out of the top of the hoods) so other than the approximate age of the 600 components, and the 6-speed hub, I don't know how old the bike was (my guess, early 80s). It had Reynolds 531 tubing, and the bike (though 57cm which is way big for me) ran so extremely well.

Closest image I could find was this:







. There were graphics of some kind on the seat tube, but it did have the union Jack on the top of the seat stay.

Similar, to that first picture, is this (I even had this same saddle) one:









I cannot find a picture of this model any place. I'd love to see a similar model.


----------



## Richard

I'll be gobsmacked if that white one isn't a close cousin of mine - an 86 (or so) Falcon Victory. Sent here to the colonies with a Campy Victory group. Somewhere back in this thread is a screenshot of the catalog picture. The 600 group puts it right in there.

Same lugs, same braze-ons, pump peg, flat seat-stay caps, etc. Now mine (picked up in 1988 as a frameset stripped for parts) is 531P as opposed to C, simply meaning they subbed the .08-.05-.08 three main tubes for the C's .09-.06-.09. The 753's wall thickness but the same metallurgy as 531C. From my e-mails with Sean White from Falcon a few years back, towards the end of Falcon's original run before the bankruptcy in the late '80's they were basically throwing everything at the wall to see what would stick. Not much rhyme or reason to the product line-up.

But somehow they made some great frames. Had mine out today for a "recovery" 30 miles after getting my ass kicked yesterday on the club ride (despite being on my 6.9 Madone which recently was endowed with Campy Chorus 11 speed - really nice stuff.)

Take a look. A lot of similarities. Just love this bike.


----------



## .je

Now that I think longer, the bike I had was the same as the Triathlon 600 above (the owner says it's a 1987), and this one in post 59 (unless they're just the same one). Mine had these Araya rims that were so thin and light they'd go out of true in a few days, but they were extremely light, and took 21mm slicks. It even came with an extra hard plastic unpadded saddle. I take a 54 compact frame, and that old bike was a 57, which was too big - but it was a fantastic riding bike. I would spend a whole day on that thing.


----------



## wim

Small point on some of the photos above: I'm seeing more and more beautifully restored 1960s and 1970s bicycles with "spouting" brake cables coming down _in front_ of the bar. There's no law to that effect, but they really should be descending _behind_ the bar on bicycles from that period. With all else perfect, why not get that right as well?


----------



## kjung

Interesting comment on brake cables. I looked at a few of my bikes, and it looks like they are all 'behind' the bars. However, in doing my initial research, there didn't appear to be much consistency.


----------



## wim

kjung said:


> However, in doing my initial research, there didn't appear to be much consistency.


Probably because you cut across too many places where pictures of these bikes are posted. If you limit yourself to 1960s-1970s actual racing pictures and company catalogs of that time, you'll see that "behind the bar" was the standard then. It makes sense too: it's the only way to route the cables so they never get into the way of your hands holding any part of the bar.


----------



## Richard

wim said:


> Probably because you cut across too many places where pictures of these bikes are posted. If you limit yourself to 1960s-1970s actual racing pictures and company catalogs of that time, you'll see that "behind the bar" was the standard then. It makes sense too: it's the only way to route the cables so they never get into the way of your hands holding any part of the bar.


Too true. "Non-aero" (now that's a phrase for the history books) cable routing was behind the bars. Think about the route to the front brake. It certainly was behind the stem/bar interface (technical terms, I know).


----------



## heitzman

Hi Guys,

1st post. registered due to this amazing thread. I've just pulled this falcon out of a skip with the hope of it being my 1st restoration. Can any of you identify it/ shed any light on its history?

thanks in advance!

edit..... addidng pictures didnt go well.i'll try again.

edit 2 added dropbox link

edit 3 cant add links...... hmmmm

edit 4 dropbox dot com/sh/2r65q1muv4iy92a/T-vTtGvVsS


----------



## kjung

Well you certainly have a project on your hands. I like the 'Falcon' stamped handlebars, I haven't seen that before. Looks like your main tubes are 531, that is good.
If you want to know what model it is you will need to take pictures a bit further away to show the entire bike, especially the Drive Train, Lugs, and Dropouts. There is a 'vintage Falcon' catalog posted earlier in this thread, or one of the 'Falcon experts' on this thread will be able to identify it rather quickly.

If you want to restore, since the tubes have a fair amount of corrosion, you can have the frame 'stripped' or 'bead blasted' and completely repainted......however, doing so will not be cheap, and probably worth more than the bike itself. You can find quality replacement decals on ebay, or other internet sources.

These projects become a 'labor of love' and payback$$ is rarely achieved, and not usually the main objective. Some 'collectors' argue that you should not do more than clean up old bikes, because it ruins the patina, and antique value. However, that is a judgement call, based on a bike's value, and state of deterioration.

Good Luck, post more pics. And feel free to ask questions, there is quite a wealth of knowledge about Falcons on this thread.


----------



## heitzman

I know it's probably not worth the hassle financially but I do fancy having a go at it and since it was a freebie then I figure I might as well have a go.
Going to see a descaler tomorrow to see what they think they can do. will report back.

Thanks!


----------



## Bike Rat

Great brand-specific thread, a fantastic resource!

I found this thread while researching this Falcon Harrier as a potential craigslist purchase:
Road bike
Road bike
It went unsold at $250 in February, now asking $160 in March.

As you can see, it obviously doesn't have the original bar/stem and brake levers. I just spoke with the seller, he indicated he bought it like that and doesn't have the originals. Since a friend had to tell him that it has "nice" components, and he has three other bikes for sell, I think he's a junk reseller rather than primarily a bike flipper...more so since when I asked the component manufacturers he had to go to the garage to check, instead of just rattling them off the top of his head. I mention all of this because it seems he doesn't really know the value of the bike, and instead has priced it to see what the market will bear.

From this thread I suspect it's a late-70's/early-80's model. The seller said it has Weinmann brakes and a Simplex crank. Since it's stuffed in the garage with other bikes, he wasn't able to identify anything else at the time. He said both the stickers and paint are scratched, and it's not rusted. The craigslist pictures don't show details well, but it looks like it has the Union Jack seat stays as seen on the Triathlon 105 pictured on page 4 of this thread, although they have different fork decals. From what I can see of the seattube sticker, it looks to be a different grade steel as well.

For now my only question is probable value so I don't overpay if I should decide to purchase it. I'm not a wheeler and dealer so my haggling skills are poor. Since I'd need to source a replacement stem, handlebars, brake levers, and tires...these will probably cost more than the bike is actually worth. I'm not concerned so much with resale, I'm just looking for a unique, vintage, affordable bike that is a great rider. Most every poster agrees that these frames ride great, and since it's difficult to find vintage frames in large sizes, when I see one it really gets my interest.

I still have the second half of this thread to read, but wanted to post now to give someone a chance to comment before I go look at it later today or tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## kjung

It is very difficult to tell what is on the bike. Essentially you are paying for the frame and a few components. As for Simplex Cranks, maybe, but I doubt it. Most likely Japanese cranks, and parts, but again, bad pics, and not from the 'drive side'. Weinmann brakes are functional, but aren't rare. It appears to have been stripped of some of its original parts, but again difficult to tell from that angle.
I would put a wrench on the stem and seat post to make sure they move and aren't frozen=corroded. If they are, the frame is worthless. 
If you want to restore this bike you will spend at least what you pay for it buying parts.

I have a 3 Falcons, but most are older than the Harrier. They do ride nice. If my memory is correct, the Harrier was just below the Triathlon 105 in the Falcon line up. The 105 had all Shimano 105 components, and the Harrier probably had the next down from that. There is someone who posted some facts about the Harrier somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Bike Rat

Thanks kjung! I figured the same...that I'd only be buying the frame since I'd replace most everything else. I don't think there'd be any value in restoring it so that'll make things easier.

That's a great idea to check the stem/seat posts before purchase! Yesterday, I unseized a rusted handlebar stem from my childhood bmx bike that's sat unused for about 26 years...a retro-classic in it's own right. PB Blaster worked great after soaking for two days, but it still took some banging that would've definitely damaged a more fragile frame.

I think I'll just go look at the Harrier for fun/curiosity since there's no way I'd pay even a $100 for it. I'll do my best to document the components so I can add them to this thread for others research.


----------



## Bike Rat

Well I went to check out the Harrier. It looks just like this one on Old Ten Speeds:*http://oldtenspeedgallery.com/owner-submitted/colins-falcon-harrier/#.UVIzWIl5mc0

My assumption was both right and wrong. The seller wasn't a vintage road bike flipper, but a vintage bmx flipper. His garage had about 12 classic bmx bikes.

The frame was in good condition, but the paint and stickers had flaws. It rode nicely...as nice as it could with the upright handlebars, which I moved forward and down to try to get a better feel. The rear wheel needed truing and hub servicing. Overall it was rideable, but it would cost at least $100–$150 to get it to an acceptable condition, and a good component cleaning/overhaul. Per kjung's recommendation, I checked both the stem and seatpost, neither were rusted.

The components were:
Maillard hubs/skewers
Sachs Huet front derailleur
Sachs Huet Rival rear derailleur
Stronglight cranks 170mm
52/42 double chainring
Weinmann 570 TOP calipers
Rigida 700c wheels
Kenda 700-35c (37-622)
non-branded fluted seatpost
Reynolds 453 tubing

Ultimately, I decided against purchasing it. I told the seller it was overpriced and explained why. He suggested I make an offer. Since he was asking $160, I said he'd be insulted, then told him I'd only pay $60. As I said before, it'd be a minimum of $100-$150 to get it into a condition I'd be satisfied with, and coupled with the asking price that would be too much. It'd be completely different if the paint was in near excellent condition, but it wasn't.

Between bikes and cars, since it's the single most expensive thing to fix, one of the most important things I've learned is to buy the best paint and body condition you can afford.

Anyway, I really liked the bike, and will keep my eyes open for another one. Thanks to everyone for keeping this thread alive!!

PS: Aside from the brand knowledge gained, it wasn't all for not...the seller gave me a vintage bmx snake (layback) seatpost for free, which I need for the bmx rebuild I'm doing right now. Sadly it's seized in a cheapo bmx frame that I need to cut it out from.


----------



## kjung

Now that you have a better description of the bike with the components, you may want to make another run at the bike. (Judgement based on the photo you attached of the Original Harrier) Aside from the upright handlebars, it appears to be mostly original, and nice handlebars are relatively inexpensive.
You might be pleasantly surprised at how those components will clean up, although it will take some effort and a few $. (tires, bar tape, cleaning compounds, etc) Many of those components, while not necessairly 'top of the line', were quite nice in their day.
I can't speak to the paint and decals ((I agree, they are the most expensive to fix)) since I haven't seen it, but replacement decals can be had on the internet if you really feel the need to replace them.
For somewhere between his asking price and your offer, there is a pretty nice bike.
I've spent more for less bike. But then again, I tend to get carried away with the "find".
Good Luck.


----------



## kjung

Try Cyclomondo (trade name), under Cycling on Ebay. Very good quality Falcon Decals/reproductions. Has more than 1 type. They are mostly for the 70's-80's.


----------



## Bike Rat

One last question, what's the model heirachy?

1. San Remo
2. Europa
3. Triathlon
4. Harrier


----------



## kjung

Not totally sure. San Remo was mostly 70's, and there were a number of 'San Remo's', which were designated by model numbers.
Triathlon was above Harrier, and I have no idea where the Europa fits in. The late 70's and 80's were very murky for the Falcon lineup. There were frames from Japan, brought in through Canada, frames from England; all very confusing. Not to mention that the company was sold a couple of times in there as well.
On the 3rd page of this thread, is a Falcon Catalog from the early 70's that I posted. You can see how they designated the various models of San Remo, and others.
If you find any old catalogs, especially of the 80's, please post.


----------



## Bike Rat

Okay, thanks. By the way, I found this Europa for sale: 58cm Falcon Europa Road Bike

Sadly, it's 100-miles away so it's too far to drive for a look-see, and quite pricey; Austin's a hot-market for bikes. Though I did email the seller for more info on the component mix. 

Anyway, just thought you might enjoy the pics. Since it's Reynolds 501, I'm guessing it's above that Harrier, which is 453.


----------



## kjung

Europa is probably a bit up the hierarchy, but also may be from a different year, or manufacturing plant? Best to try dating them with the components.

Follow this link for info on Reynolds Tubing for Bicycles.

All sizes | reynolds tubing transfers | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## paredown

A pair of time-capsule Black Diamonds for sale on eBay here and here
Used lightly then stored for forty years!
View attachment 278127

View attachment 278128


----------



## paredown

Bike Rat said:


> Okay, thanks. By the way, I found this Europa for sale: 58cm Falcon Europa Road Bike
> 
> Sadly, it's 100-miles away so it's too far to drive for a look-see, and quite pricey; Austin's a hot-market for bikes. Though I did email the seller for more info on the component mix.
> 
> Anyway, just thought you might enjoy the pics. Since it's Reynolds 501, I'm guessing it's above that Harrier, which is 453.


Thanks for the link--I also had not seen a Europa before.

Reynolds 501 made its appearance around 1983--and from what you can make out from the pictures the decals and head tube sticker, and the decals on the ends of the seat stays look about right for the period.

I haven't had much time lately to work on sorting the pictures I have--but it does seem to be a generations thing, so somewhere above I list the early version of the hierarchy with the San Remo at the top---so call that Gen 1 ~1967-71. This is the catalog on the Classic Rendezvous site.

Gen 2 is the set that I've cross-referenced above--the top of the hierarchy gets confusing because the San Remo name is applied to a cluster of models at the top of the hierarchy but some lower models like the Olympic and Black Diamond continue and the decals and headbadge are roughly the same as Gen 1, say ~1972-1977 (this is the catalog that KJung got posted above--I've seen the 1974 and '75 versions they are the same);

Gen 3: more murky--notable for the shift to the different script decals joined by the Union Jack on the downtube and the switch to the decal version of the classic headbadge. Some have the block letter Falcon on the seat tube. Model hierarchy--unclear. Possibly later '70s to early '80s?;

Gen 4: even more murky--but there is a model hierarchy based on the names of jets of which the Harrier is one. Early '80s?;

Gen 5: (possibly) the special purpose bikes--so we have the Triathalon, the ones named after their components like the 105, the ones named after events (like the Banana). Mid to late '80s? Probably Richard's bike (above) fits in on the tail end of these. And maybe the Europa is another one that slots in here?;

Gen 6: The new decal headbadge with the stylized Falcon, the Canadian produced bikes??? 1990s and beyond?


----------



## garysletters

Hi all, first post.
Im no biking expert, nor am i hoping to be one, however, ive got a bike that I've had since new, and have just dusted (well, oiled) it down from my garage. Im trying to get it back into a rideable state.

Anyway, the reason im posting is as, in trying to find out more, i found this thread, and have seen several posts about the lack of knowledge of 80s bikes.

Mine is a (very rusty and in bad condition) Falcon "Olympic Winner '88". It is 10 speed. Ive not changed anything from when it was new.

I dont think i can post pictures until 10 posts, so if you want any pics, youll have to put up with 9 more posts that i guess i can delete later? otherwise i could post pictures to someones email and they can post on my behalf?

Let me know if it'd be helpful to post pictures.


----------



## kjung

Try putting the photos into your Gallery under your name. Maybe we can see them there.
Olympic 88. Is that a reference to the year or model number?


----------



## kjung

Or maybe both, since in the 70's there was an Olympic Model 78.....


----------



## Retroman

*No Falcon Name Decals*

Hi Everyone,
This is my first post and I'd like to thank all those who have contributed I've been following it for years.
I have a Falcon San Remo Circa 1970 which I bought in 1976 and at that time it was original, like all young people you want your bike to look modern so I've done some modifications to the bike but now I would like to restore it to its original glory. (I've kept all the original parts including the bar end shifters)
I know it was green with a gold head tube but from what I recall it never had name decals on the top tube or the down tube only the seat tube in silver c/w the torch. Does anyone know if the Falcons ever came without the name decals, or was this a modification the previous owner made? Also if anyone has photos of their bike in green and gold it would help me immensely.
Cheers, Retroman


----------



## kjung

Welcome Retroman. I can't really say for sure about the decals, but I would say Seattube for sure, and most likely the Downtube. Probably not the top tube, although one of mine came that way. As for the green and gold, you will most likely have to search these forums for pics.
What model of San Remo is it, they made a number under that nameplate. If it was one of the 'higher models' it may very well have had 2-tone paint with the headtube being a different color.
Post pics when you can, as this helps everyone identify, and possibly contribute. There are a couple of Falcon threads on Roadbikereview, all have pictures you may be interested in.


----------



## Retroman

kjung said:


> Welcome Retroman. I can't really say for sure about the decals, but I would say Seattube for sure, and most likely the Downtube. Probably not the top tube, although one of mine came that way. As for the green and gold, you will most likely have to search these forums for pics.
> What model of San Remo is it, they made a number under that nameplate. If it was one of the 'higher models' it may very well have had 2-tone paint with the headtube being a different color.
> Post pics when you can, as this helps everyone identify, and possibly contribute. There are a couple of Falcon threads on Roadbikereview, all have pictures you may be interested in.


Thanks kjung
I'll post some photos when I get a chance I've really messed up the bikes looks with braze-ons so hope people will forgive me.
I know the bike is a top end Falcon as it's fully equipped Campy Nuovo Record (patent 70), with side pull brakes, bar end shifters, cotterless cranks, derailers, seat post (Cinelli unicanitor seat) the frame is Reynolds 531 double butted tubing c/w forks and stays with a Cinelli sloped shoulder fork set with Campy dropouts. The bike originally had the designed by Ernie Clements decals as well on the rear stays. The hubs are high flange Campy with skewers c/w Mavic Tubulars rims. The rear stays have wrap around at the seat post, the round kind not flattened. I owe you some photos but my sincere thanks for the information and getting me really motivated.
Ready to Restore, Retroman


----------



## Retroman

Hi kjung,
Had an opportunity to photograph my bike, any help in it's age and model would be greatly appreciated. It originally was painted like the post by paredown 01-25-2012 unfortunately without all the nice chrome, although it was green with a gold head tube and gold bands above and below the Falcon Foil seat decal.
Thanks R
View attachment 284744

View attachment 284745

View attachment 284746

View attachment 284747

View attachment 284748

View attachment 284749

View attachment 284750


----------



## kjung

Something is wrong with the attachments/pictures. Links must be broken.


----------



## Retroman

Hi kjung, Not very computer savy hope this works, my apologies.
R


----------



## kjung

Well, interesting pics. Components look correct for age, but paint is clearly not original. Did you scratch off a bit of the gold paint by the fork tips, and rear chainstay, or seat stays, near the rear dropouts to see if there is any chrome underneath? Probably not the highest frame they made, but definitely upper end, most likely later 70's. I couldn't tell from the pic's if the shifter levers were braze-on, or if the cable guides were braze-on. Toward the end of the 70's most bikes had braze-ons for shifters, and cable guides; not the banded type, which would indicated early to mid 70's. Yours also has the integral derailleur hanger which is nice.
Nice Campy Neuvo Record component group, which was on their nicer bikes. Probably mostly/all Reynolds 531 of some sort; any sticker remnants visible? Falcon used a mixture of 531 plain gauge, and double butted on their bikes.
Did you see the catalog from the 70's that was posted earlier in this thread?


----------



## Retroman

I painted the bike black and gold but when I bought it in 1976 it was still original and had 2 previous owners. The factory paint was two tone Green on the main colour and gold on the head tube as well as a gold band above and below the Falcon San Remo torch foil decal on the seat tube. There was no chrome on the frame at all when original not even the tips of the rear stay or forks but has Campagnolo dropouts at both locations. The braze on shifters and cable guides have been added, originally Campy bar end shifters and all the cable guides, bottle cage holders etc where all Campy band type which I still have and intend on using for my restoration. The derailleur hanger on the rear is original factory, I think that's a nice feature as well. I know it is made of Reynolds 531 double butted tubing complete with forks and stays and got a respray decal from Reynolds in 1980 and at that time had to prove it by sending the serial number and bike make, I've yet to use it but will during the restoration. I've looked for years to try to figure out the date of the bike and looked through all the online catalogues I could fine but have yet to see a Falcon with bar end shifters. The rear derailleur is stamped Pat 70 so I was leaning toward early to mid 70's.
Campagnolo Nuovo Record full goupo, including rear large flange hub and bar end shifters not installed.
Cinelli seat, forks, stem and Giro d'Italia Bars
AVA rims
Normandy Front large flange hub
Thanks for your help, this is an amazing threat I've enjoyed every entry.
Cheers R


----------



## kjung

Ok, that makes sense. If the braze-ons were added later. Your model was somewhere between the Model 76, and the Model 94. Falcon was pretty murky with the exact product specs, but the Cinelli parts, and Campy parts make sense. The barcons could easily have been added at the bike shop, or it may have been sold as a frame package and some of the parts added later. This was the middle of the 'bike boom' of the 70's and some mfgs., notably Falcon started to mix and match parts, because of supply challenges.


----------



## paredown

Retroman said:


> I painted the bike black and gold but when I bought it in 1976 it was still original and had 2 previous owners. The factory paint was two tone Green on the main colour and gold on the head tube as well as a gold band above and below the Falcon San Remo torch foil decal on the seat tube. There was no chrome on the frame at all when original not even the tips of the rear stay or forks but has Campagnolo dropouts at both locations. The braze on shifters and cable guides have been added, originally Campy bar end shifters and all the cable guides, bottle cage holders etc where all Campy band type which I still have and intend on using for my restoration. The derailleur hanger on the rear is original factory, I think that's a nice feature as well. I know it is made of Reynolds 531 double butted tubing complete with forks and stays and got a respray decal from Reynolds in 1980 and at that time had to prove it by sending the serial number and bike make, I've yet to use it but will during the restoration. I've looked for years to try to figure out the date of the bike and looked through all the online catalogues I could fine but have yet to see a Falcon with bar end shifters. The rear derailleur is stamped Pat 70 so I was leaning toward early to mid 70's.
> Campagnolo Nuovo Record full goupo, including rear large flange hub and bar end shifters not installed.
> Cinelli seat, forks, stem and Giro d'Italia Bars
> AVA rims
> Normandy Front large flange hub
> Thanks for your help, this is an amazing threat I've enjoyed every entry.
> Cheers R


My own Mod 76/276 San Remo Equipe shipped with Campy bar end shifters--in theory mine was a copy of the team bikes. Purchased Summer 1971 (Patent 70 derailleur).

The earliest San Remos were made with a twin plate style crown, prugnat style lugs and the non-flattened stays, and early 70s ones with Cinelli style/long point lugs and flattened stays--fashionable, and very like the similar Holdsworth Pros of the same generation.

Your frame does look slightly 'mixed' since you have the Cinelli style fork crown but it also has the non-flattened rear stays. I have seen other earlier Mod 76 San Remos that have your combination of non-flattened stays and the Cinelli crown, though--and I have never resolved to my own satisfaction if there was a subtle model distinction (Mod. 76 vs 276 for example) or if it was developmental (with the flattened stays eventually replacing the non-flattened ones). I lean to the latter view.

Mine has both the Cinelli style crown and the flattened stays FWIW and most resembles this one on the Classic Rendezvous page
But if you look at the three on the Classic Rendezvous page--the other two are also said to be late '60s bikes.... One looks like mine, the other two do not have any chrome-Dale's bike (the rootbeer colored one) has the twin plate/non-flattened stay; the other does too. And yet they are all claimed to be late '60s.

So I'm guessing that it is possible that yours could be a San Remo from 1970 (with the pat 70 being original)--just not the team replica bike--with a chance that it is a different model as Kjung says...


----------



## Retroman

Now armed with this extra information I am able to see where my ride fits in, it looks like a model kind of in between perhaps an experiment. Just so you know I bought a kit and had the braze-ons added much to my regret, they were done using silver solder so they will be easily removed for the restoration. I appreciate all the information on the bike and look forward to a future post after the restoration.
Thanks R


----------



## Retroman

It's nice to hear someone else has the bar end shifters I was wondering if it was done at a local bike shop. It does appear to be a late 60's frame with an early 70's fork which may well have been developmental or perhaps using up the older style frames with a newly stocked fork, what ever the case its interesting and perhaps one day I will know the answer for sure. In the mean time thanks for the information I can't belive how much I have learned with everyones help and my thanks to you. The ride you linked to on the Classic Rendezvous site is really nice and I hope my restoration has as good results.
Cheers R


----------



## paredown

Retroman said:


> It's nice to hear someone else has the bar end shifters I was wondering if it was done at a local bike shop. It does appear to be a late 60's frame with an early 70's fork which may well have been developmental or perhaps using up the older style frames with a newly stocked fork, what ever the case its interesting and perhaps one day I will know the answer for sure. In the mean time thanks for the information I can't belive how much I have learned with everyones help and my thanks to you. The ride you linked to on the Classic Rendezvous site is really nice and I hope my restoration has as good results.
> Cheers R


Good luck with the restoration!


----------



## RickLP

*Is this bike a falcon?*

Greetings,
I am new here. I am somewhat newly back to cycling in general. Since last riding seriously in about 1988, I purchased a used 2007 or so KHS Flite Team bike in May 2012. I have ridden it about 6000 miles. In September 2012 in order to be able to ride on the local rail trails, I picked up another used bike. This one was a Kona Jake approximately 2010.

In 2013 I decided I wanted to try tandeming with my wife. That led to the purchase of an old custom fabricated locally built tandem. It was built in approximately 1980 using frames from bicycles even older. Fixing this bike to be rideable, has led me back down the path of refurbishing old bicycles. I did not want to finish the tandem until I knew the wife would ride it with me. it is built-up with the newer level components that I wanted and we have ridden that 20 km or so. She likes it, so it will be coming apart in the next month for sandblasting and powder coating.

While hunting down parts for another resto-mod project, I came across an old frame.

A local fellow's father had found the whole bike at the side of the road during cleanup week brought it home to his son. The son disassembled the bike, cleaned it all up, stripped the paint, clearcoated it, and rode it for a few months. He needed money for repairs to his mountain bike, and decided to part out the curbside find. I saw his ad on pink bike and was interested in some of the components. I met him at a donut shop, and purchased the frame and fork, with a Phil Wood bottom bracket, a Sugino AT triple crankset, a 600 Arabesque downtube shifter set, an SR Laprade seat post, a Campy headset, and front and rear Blackburn racks for $120 CAD.

Now, I am going insane trying to identify this frameset. I have asked around, and my latest lead is that my “go to” LBS owner thinks it could be a Falcon


The details I have are as follows:

Center of bb to seat post binder bolt 54.5CM

Center of rear dropout to center of BB 44.8CM

Center of bb to center of head tube 62CM

Center of head tube to center of seat tube 54CM

Seat stays 54CM

Drop out to brake bridge 36.5CM

Haden Europa fork crown

Shimano sf dropouts
It has Reynolds Butted stamped on most of the tubes. seat, top, down, and steer

It has 140 11 82 stamped on the chain stays

Bottom bracket is stamped with EO in a diamond

The gas exhaust hole on the left fork is on the outside.(manufacturing mistake likely?)

Very similar to a 1981 Trek 710

Its bottom bracket is shaped like a trek bottom bracket

The BB cable guides look like Campy over the BB guides(like on a trek 710)

All lugs and dropout looks like the lugs and dropouts used on a Trek 710
(The Trek uses Nikko Sangyo seamless long point Italian cut lugs)

All cable guides look like the trek guides

Seat stay caps are not cast with the name trek

It does not have rack mounts like a trek 710 would have

The brake bridge and chainstay bridge reinforcements are not something Trek used

The serial number is completely wrong for a Trek

It is 424769



Photos of the bike being stripped are here:

lund-pedersen . com \ mysterybike

A discussion of details the last owner discovered while stripping the frame is here:

www . pinkbike . com /forum/listcomments/?threadid=118903&pagenum=137



Sorry for the long post, but any help would be appreciated.



Rick Lund-Pedersen


----------



## kjung

*Mystery frame*

Well, maybe/maybe not.
I have a few Falcon's but have not seen one with long Shimano dropouts.
The lugs look similar to an early 80's Falcon (not the dropouts) that I have but they also look similar to my late 70's Batavus Competition that has long Shimano dropouts.

Based on the long dropouts, I would guess late 70's for the age. Because of the EO Diamond on the BB, I am thinking it isn't a Falcon. None of mine have this marking.

Maybe some others on this thread will have more info.
You might also search Classic Rendezvous for more info.

I don't suppose you have any idea or trace of previous decals/headbadges?

Good Luck.


----------



## RickLP

Thank you for taking the time to reply. 

I would appreciate any input I can get. I am obsessive enough that not knowing will bug me enough that I might see if someone else will appreciate this frame. 

How does one search classic rendezvous? I did not have much luck with them 

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## paredown

RickLP said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply.
> 
> I would appreciate any input I can get. I am obsessive enough that not knowing will bug me enough that I might see if someone else will appreciate this frame.
> 
> How does one search classic rendezvous? I did not have much luck with them
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rick


I agree with kjung that it does not look any Falcon I am familiar with, but it does look British to me.

I did a blind search on "'EO' in a diamond" and turned up this thread on Bike Forums. After a couple of false starts, the best guess seems that it is a Holdsworth Elan or Mistral.
Another mystery frame - identification help?

There is also a link there to NKilgariff's site for Holdsworth where you could look at some more pictures.

The Classic Rendezvous group requires that you join, since all the new information is in a Google Groups--a simple thing, and there are some real experts there if you want to post directly. Read the rules before posting--they are rather strict, but also very knowledgeable.


----------



## xax

hey guys, i'm a noobie of sorts but i'll dispense with the chit-chat and cut to the chase... i have most if not all of the parts and pieces of a 1969 falcon san remo that i've reclaimed from the shelves and bins (and trash) of a bike coop-ish place where i volunteer. i noticed the frame apparently headed for recycling and for some reason, i decided to look into just what is a falcon. one afternoon i noticed the way kool headbadge mounted on the wall above a workbench and my interest was even more piqued.

After a few late nites of online research and an equal number of evenings rummaging around the place, i have what i think are all the original parts of a 1969 san remo.

2 sets of serial#: M 270 69 (date code?) and X37607 
no seam on the bottom bracket; non-flattened wraparound stays

Long wheelbase white frame w/ white & chrome falcon tube decals. Remnant of the black (outlined) "_designed by Ernie"_ decal on the chainstay. 
No reynolds decals left to id the tubes except a very small piece that i discovered today that says "_and stays_". i haven't gotten to decipher what that could mean but i'm thinking that's a good thing.

Today i found what i think is the wheel set...27" steel rigida waffle rims with high flange campy nouvo hubs/skewers. 

the frame still had a 5 spoke steel cottered halfstep double crankset (52/47). To me, that crankset made the bike seem like a "burner" until i saw posts that maintain that even some "good" san remo's came with those cranks.

GB stem, weinman brakes, campy valentino (double-checked...actually a velox) rear (p.o.s.) & nuovo front (yay!) derailleurs. chrome lower fork legs, painted chainstays.

The only saddle that i found that seemed remotely plausible was a plastic covered brooks that i nixed as being just _too cheesy...t_hen i read a description (i believe it was in this thread) of a san remo with a plastic covered brooks so i'm going with that as being the original.

Lotsa mostly surface rust on everything (i'll post pics soon)

Soo any thoughts?

fredo


----------



## kjung

Well, that certainly sounds like a Falcon. Particularly as you describe the non-flattened wrap around stays, a Falcon trademark.
Your missing decal would have said something like "Tubes, Forks, and Stays" or something like that depending on which components were made from 531. There were(are) different types of 531, such as Plain Gauge, Butted, Double Butted.
As for cranks, you can always change those, and the derailleur(s).
Good Luck


----------



## xax

After comparing pics of Reynolds decals from the 60s to the remains of mine, i'm sure that all the tubes on mine are made from plain 531 and not double butted. So now i'm wondering if restoration of a lower line san remo is a worthy cause. i'm inclined to do so if only because i also have a "made in japan" late model ernie clements EC model road bike and a generational pair would be...kewl.


----------



## paredown

xax said:


> After comparing pics of Reynolds decals from the 60s to the remains of mine, i'm sure that all the tubes on mine are made from plain 531 and not double butted. So now i'm wondering if restoration of a lower line san remo is a worthy cause. i'm inclined to do so if only because i also have a "made in japan" late model ernie clements EC model road bike and a generational pair would be...kewl.


The chances are if it is late '60s with non-flattened stays and you can see the remains of the Reynolds tubing decal that has 531 printed horizontally, it is likely one of the lower models--either Black Diamond or Olympic. A later bike gets murkier, since they made a whole range of 'San Remos' with wide variation in specs. (For the earlier model range, look at the catalog pages on the Classic Rendezvous site--for the 1974/75 with multiple San Remos, Kjung got a copy posted on Mark Bulgier's site--bulgier.net and I believe it is somewhere in this thread as well.)

Can you post pictures somewhere and link? 

I'd also love to see a picture of the 'EC' as well--does it have a 'Made in Japan' label? (I think there may be a picture of one other somewhere in this thread, but I copied the picture from eBay, so this is the first I have heard that Falcon (like Bianchi and others) got frames made in Japan...


----------



## kjung

By all means, save it from the 'scrap heap'. 
Also, please post pictures of both of the bikes. I actually have a Falcon that was made in Canada, with Ishiwata tubing from Japan. Go figure. They must have sourced tubes, and components from everyone.


----------



## xax

pics...


----------



## xax

Yeah, because most all the gear is made in japan and because it has ishiwata 022 quadruple butted tubes and stays, i assumed that it was built in japan but i could find no sticker to that effect. The only sticker that suggested a country of origin is the union jack at the top of the seat tube....i'll post more pics of the EC tomorrow.

btw. the fork leg decal says zebra bicycle co ltd, chrome molydenum tubes...british manufacturer?

also, no evidence of "falcon" anywhere; only ernie clements...everywhere.


----------



## kjung

Probably an 80's build on the Clements, after the company was sold, or he left to do his own thing.
Ishiwata sold tubes worldwide, I think they showed up on a number of 'European' labels, not as their high end but more 'mid level-upper level bikes. I have them on a Falcon, as well as a Batavus. And I seem to remember some Bianchi's may have had them also.


----------



## BRGA

Reviving this thread. Recently picked up a Falcon San Remo...any ideas on the year? It does have the wrap around seat stays, so I'm thinking early 70s. The SunTour derailleur has a date code of PI--which I think is 1973. There is also a SF bike license sticker (?) saying 1972. 

Pictures:
https://goo.gl/photos/QHfdbt7BMcCr7m9U7


----------



## kjung

Those are 2 good ways to get close to the date. Falcon used wrap around seat stays until the late 70's, but component dating is probably as good as anything else to date a Falcon. No registry of serial numbers exists as far as I know.

Good luck on the restoration. Please post pics when finished!


----------



## Vtchuck

Here's my c. 1972 San Remo 76. Pretty much stock w/ new stem, saddle and SC
clincher rims:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16317042714/in/album-72157643700860643/


----------



## paredown

BRGA said:


> Reviving this thread. Recently picked up a Falcon San Remo...any ideas on the year? It does have the wrap around seat stays, so I'm thinking early 70s. The SunTour derailleur has a date code of PI--which I think is 1973. There is also a SF bike license sticker (?) saying 1972.
> 
> Pictures:
> https://goo.gl/photos/QHfdbt7BMcCr7m9U7


This one I can't decide about. That paint looks original (and generally the powder blue was the team color after the late '60s), but the combination of those lugs and the non-flattened wrapover makes me think that it is either a pre-1970s San Remo that got built with slightly later equipment, or possibly this one--the San Remo 92:
http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Falcon-74/Falcon Catalog Page 04.jpg

They list the 92 as available in "Racing Blue" which is the powder blue of the team bikes after 1967-8 (if memory serves). The Weinmann brakes would be a match. The trouble with components though is that they changed at a moment's notice when they were building bike boom bikes.

The stamped steel dropouts and those lugs were not found on the San Remo 76s--those had the Campagnolo dropouts.


----------



## paredown

Wow--another immaculate Falcon!

Was this refinished at some point? That downtube 'Falcon' decal looks different--generally it would have been on a a white or chrome background on the 70s bikes.

I get stumped when I see bikes like yours. You have the sloping (Davis Cinelli-style) crown and the long point lugs (and I presume Campagnolo dropouts) of the early 70s high end San Remos. But you have the non-flattened wrapover rear stays that I associate with the earlier San Remos and the centerpull brakes--also on the earlier San Remos.

When I purchased my San Remo 76 in Spring 1971, it was completely Campagnolo equipped including brakes, and had the Davis (Cinelli-style) sloping fork crown, long point lugs and the flattened wrapover rear stays, chrome front fork/head tube/front lugs/rear socks. Date code on the rear mech was "Patent 70" so it was a pretty short time from assembly to my purchase. This page from the 1974 on Mark Bulgier's site gives a good description:
http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Falcon-74/Falcon Catalog Page 01.jpg

What I have found out after years of looking at Falcons is that there seems to have been an overlap between what I think of as the "new" frames like mine, and the older San Remo 76 frames (non-flattened wrap-over, and sometimes flat fork crown, and sometimes a cut pattern lug), or equipment (ie the brakes especially, since the Campy brakes were not generally available until 1970-71--and some San Remos were still shipped with Weinmanns after that (I think)).

All that said, I would still guess that yours is a little bit earlier--possibly 1968-69???


----------



## florida1098

Hi, I have a Falcon 531C competitor rare COMPETITOR 600 in 56cm. I t is like new. I paid for the for section sale appearance here, but as my hard drive broke down I lost a all info. It is white blue and says race with 531C and all 600 partss a brand new never ridden 2012 Brooks Honey B17. I would like to list it, I need the moderators approval first, and then we can chat. if I am doing it wrong I apologize. here is a PIC. IF IT IS NOT WITHIN GUIDELINES PLEASE REMOVE THANK YOU


----------



## Travis Bickel

I picked up this bike last winter. I believe it is a Falcon Victory. When I got it it looked like someone had thrown a bucket of paint on it. It had a mix of Campy and Shimano 600 parts. The wheelset was Record, the seat binder bolt was Campy, the bars and stem were Cinelli and most everything else was 600. I broke it down completely, gave it a respray and built it back up with Shimano 600 components. It has Campagnolo dropouts and the tubeset is Reynolds 531P (Professional) which is pretty rare and very light. Unfortunately, it is way too small for me so I will be selling it. What a shame because it is such a nice bike.


----------



## robh62

I finally tracked down documentation for my Falcon (earlier thread) and paid £20 for an old Catalogue! So, thought you may find the attached image of a 1980s Super Pro interesting.









I'm also selling a 22.5" spare frame that looks like a Super Pro (not chrome forks) in fantastic condition. If anyone wants it, it's going on EB from 21 March '16 at 18:00 onwards. Photos of the frame attached as well - these were the glory days when Falcon bikes were dripping in Campagnolo and raced by hardmen with sideburns!





















I bought this as a spare for my Super Pro, but am never going to use it, so would rather it went to a good home. I rode the first L'Eroica Britannia on mine and would be delighted if someone would build up this frame for the same event. Let me know if you have any questions or want more details. 

Hope this post is useful - not much info around about this model. Cheers.


----------



## paredown

robh62 said:


> I finally tracked down documentation for my Falcon (earlier thread) and paid £20 for an old Catalogue! So, thought you may find the attached image of a 1980s Super Pro interesting.
> 
> View attachment 313117
> 
> 
> I'm also selling a 22.5" spare frame that looks like a Super Pro (not chrome forks) in fantastic condition. If anyone wants it, it's going on EB from 21 March '16 at 18:00 onwards. Photos of the frame attached as well - these were the glory days when Falcon bikes were dripping in Campagnolo and raced by hardmen with sideburns!
> 
> View attachment 313118
> View attachment 313119
> View attachment 313120
> 
> 
> I bought this as a spare for my Super Pro, but am never going to use it, so would rather it went to a good home. I rode the first L'Eroica Britannia on mine and would be delighted if someone would build up this frame for the same event. Let me know if you have any questions or want more details.
> 
> Hope this post is useful - not much info around about this model. Cheers.


Great find and great information. Although I'm pretty sure that block lettering on the seat tube was a mid to late 70s change, I have never seen a full catalog from that era.

I talked someone else (KJung) into making a scan of a Falcon catalog and getting it posted here and on Mark Bulgier's site Bike Bike Pictures and Catalogs just so others have access to information too. Is this something you would be willing to do as well?

If you are in the UK, there are also a couple of sites there that have started posting more information as well:
Classic Ligfhtweights:
Catalogues

(And I can't find the last one but it is devoted to classic English factory lightweights, and I think Falcon--like Raleigh-- belongs on there)


----------



## Vtchuck

*My San Remo 76*

I found a set of appropriate decals for my San Remo:

























And here's how it looked in 1976:









Note the round section track style front forks, with very little rake. Reynolds w/ Campy drop-outs. Long reach Weinmann CP were necessary front & rear. As I later found out, Falcon had some supply issues and substituted the track forks for the sloping crown road forks.

It made for a rather stiff, jarring ride....which didn't bother me in my 20's.... but became an issue as I got older. When I got a Romic with traditional road geometry in the late 70's, I pretty much stopped riding the Falcon.

Recently I found a chrome 531 road fork.... from a French bike...maybe Gitane or Motobecane. Improved the ride a lot. 


Replaced the Cinelli bar & stem w/ a taller Nitto stem & SR bars and added 175mm Campy cranks. It was repainted in the mid 70's Was originally silver.


----------



## robh62

Happy to have a go at scanning and posting the catalogue - would be good for others to get some value out of it. Will try later this week when I have time - it's a big sheet, so will require some careful scanning. Cheers.


----------



## robh62

Here you go - front and back of the catalogue.






. Very hard information to find, so hope this is useful to all. regards.


----------



## paredown

robh62 said:


> Here you go - front and back of the catalogue.
> View attachment 313235
> . Very hard information to find, so hope this is useful to all. regards.


Thanks for posting this--I responded earlier but the site ate my response.

Cool to see that the distinction that has bedeviled me with the earlier years--between the #76 and #276 San Remo, continues with the #86 Professional and #286 Super Professional.

I would be delighted if you have a more detailed (or larger) scan file that you could send directly so I would be able to read the descriptions. You could send it directly to me at: paredown3 at yahoo.com

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## paredown

Robh62 tells me that the catalog scan is posted on a UK site in full detail--and I have checked--you can read all the text there:
http://veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Falcon leaflet 1980c (V-CC Library).pdf

If that doesn't work directly, you can start at the search--there are a number of Falcon entries:
Veteran-Cycle Club Online Library

And in other news, I cleaned some of the cobwebs and dust off my San Remo, pumped up the tires and took it for a little cruise. Needs a teardown and rebuild though:


----------



## charis_et2

Thanks for all the helpful information contained in this thread! I have recently become the proud owner of two his and hers five speed falcon black diamonds and have been trying to find out about them. I was attracted to the deep purple paintwork and the fab headbadge. I though I would add them here for those of you who are interested.

They both have weinmann centre pull brakes, which I presume to be original, and bluemel mudguards complete with reflector on the back. Mine (ladies) has a light mount on the right of the front wheel, 26 x 1 1/4 in rims with tan wall tyres, Huret svelto derailleurs and campagnolo gears I think. I am a complete newbie to this game so forgive my mistakes. Haven't been able to guess at an age for either, any indications welcome!

They are both great looking bikes and were bought with the intention of riding Eroica Britannia in the summer.


----------



## blackfrancois

^ turn those bikes around to the money side!


----------



## charis_et2

Schoolboy error! Here they are on their trip out yesterday 












)


----------



## paredown

charis_et2 said:


> Thanks for all the helpful information contained in this thread! I have recently become the proud owner of two his and hers five speed falcon black diamonds and have been trying to find out about them. I was attracted to the deep purple paintwork and the fab headbadge. I though I would add them here for those of you who are interested.
> 
> They both have weinmann centre pull brakes, which I presume to be original, and bluemel mudguards complete with reflector on the back. Mine (ladies) has a light mount on the right of the front wheel, 26 x 1 1/4 in rims with tan wall tyres, Huret svelto derailleurs and campagnolo gears I think. I am a complete newbie to this game so forgive my mistakes. Haven't been able to guess at an age for either, any indications welcome!
> 
> They are both great looking bikes and were bought with the intention of riding Eroica Britannia in the summer.


Somewhere higher up in this thread there are posts from a 1974 catalog, and I think you will find the Black Diamond listed in that catalog. Or you could go directly to the same catalog hosted on Mark Bulgier's site:
Ladies:
http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Falcon-74/Falcon Catalog Page 06.jpg
Men:
http://bulgier.net/pics/bike/Catalogs/Falcon-74/Falcon Catalog Page 05.jpg

Since they made that model for a number of years, it may actually be from a couple of years earlier because of the color--maybe 1972


----------



## charis_et2

Thanks paredown!


----------



## dirt farmer

What years did the San Remo models 90 & 94 come into existence? What's the difference between the two?


----------



## Otto

Hello everyone
I'm trying to find some info about my old Falcon, and this seems to be the place.
I suspect it's an early 60's vintage, based off of the components which appear to be original. ( Seems as if wheels / derailleurs were switched out in early 1980's. ) 

I haven't been able to find pictures of what this particular seat tube decal may have looked like, and interestingly enough, it looks like the holes in the head tube are too close together for a standard "Designed by Ernie Clements" Falcon badge to fit. Was there an earlier version of this badge with different hole spacing? 

Any insights would be appreciated :thumbsup:

p.s. i posted pictures into an album.


----------



## blackfrancois

Otto said:


> I suspect it's an early 60's vintage, based off of the components which appear to be original. Seems as if wheels / derailleurs were switched out in early 1980's.


from what are you basing the "early '60s" date?



> ... i posted pictures into an album.


link?


----------



## Otto

Had some trouble figuring out how to upload pictures! Having a good time with the teardown / reassembly  
Found some decals on bicycledecals.net that seem to match up pretty well. 
https://bicycledecals.net/images/Falcon_SET_1.jpg
Trying to date the components, looks like the weinmann 999 brakes are from 1962-1964.


----------



## paredown

Otto said:


> View attachment 321987
> View attachment 321988
> View attachment 321989
> View attachment 321990
> 
> Had some trouble figuring out how to upload pictures! Having a good time with the teardown / reassembly
> Found some decals on bicycledecals.net that seem to match up pretty well.
> https://bicycledecals.net/images/Falcon_SET_1.jpg
> Trying to date the components, looks like the weinmann 999 brakes are from 1962-1964.


I was thinking that your frame looks like it predates the ones I am most familiar with, so it is possible that your frame does date from the mid-60s. I have not seen any frames from the later period with that top tube mounted pump provision.


----------



## ProAktive52

*Early Falcon Model 86??*

Hi all
New to this forum; I like to find and restore steel frame bikes (only over the last 3 years)
I bought a Falcon from Oxford, brought home to Yorkshire and stripped and restored it, hope you approve.
I think its a Falcon Professional 1976 with no braze ons and early Shimano group. Crane rear mech, dura ace front mech, SR Apex crankset and Rigida rims
Re-paint by Universal cycles Maltby Rotherham https://www.flickr.com/gp/[email protected]/p947T5
Any feed back is welcome; Enjoy


----------

